# Padalka guitars



## thinkpad20

I've been watching a few of this guy's videos on youtube, and checking out pictures of completed/in-progress instruments on the web. Holy crap, what gorgeous work this guy does. Has anyone that has played any of his instruments, do they play and sound as good as they look? Because, wow. I'd love to get a guitar version of that Hotchkiss bass  or honestly even just one of his superstrats.


----------



## Mvotre

damn, that black and white one is gorgeous!!


----------



## narad

I checked in with him after I first saw that black and white one. His prices are pretty good IIRC. And he's got that contrasting filler ash finish down - his red on black explorer is reaaaally nice.


----------



## Andromalia

That's a Max Cavalera signature bass ?


----------



## cslushy

That middle one is awesome. Really original looking body and it looks really playable.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Luke and Tim from Protest The Hero got some semi-customs from him a little while ago, saw them playing them during the Kezia X tour.






They look killer, IMO.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The one on the left above is gorgeous.

I follow them on Instagram, they do some amazing stuff.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This one makes me moist.


----------



## pondman

What a great craftsman. If they sound as good as they look I'd defo pull the trigger.
The build video was hypnotic. It reminded me of when I used just a hand belt sander and hand tools for everything.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Are there *any* pictures of his headless designs? I'm looking at this with interest but I want to see that he's actually built one before...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

His work looks great but I never see any NGDs or pictures on forums/facebook etc.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Lorcan Ward said:


> His work looks great but I never see any NGDs or pictures on forums/facebook etc.



Is that not because his customers are primarily russian, though?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats what I think, or he sells to dealers/shops in Russia.


----------



## thinkpad20

GuitarBizarre said:


> Are there *any* pictures of his headless designs? I'm looking at this with interest but I want to see that he's actually built one before...



There are a few in-progress pics of the Neptune on their Facebook, but no completed builds that I've I seen (possibly if I dug deeper in the Facebook history though). I agree those look pretty cool; I'm particularly interested in the Saturn (the single-cutaway) because it's a pretty unique shape. Seeing his videos I have no doubt of his ability to build them, but I'd agree that seeing a completed build would be nice to see how it looks fully built.


----------



## LX_T

*cough*crusher*cough*


----------



## narad

Definitely a copy, but let's not forget that RAN's done hundreds of copies too...


----------



## Leberbs

BucketheadRules said:


> This one makes me moist.



DUDE!


----------



## thinkpad20

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Luke and Tim from Protest The Hero got some semi-customs from him a little while ago, saw them playing them during the Kezia X tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look killer, IMO.



For those who haven't seen it, here's footage of those guitars being built


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

narad said:


> Definitely a copy, but let's not forget that RAN's done hundreds of copies too...



Their headless model for instance. Nothing but a Vader with a bolt-on neck.


----------



## awesomeaustin

I wish more luthiers did videos like this.


----------



## Miktoruko

Nearly month ago I recieved this beauty:
Black Aster | PADALKA GUITARS

Very classy craftmanship. truly highend instrument of compareble level with euro customshops, Mayo for example (by the way I have one Regius 7, that why its not just a words, I can "clash them face to face")
Its full-custom, with not serial body design (I like ESP Arrow body form, so that why I asked to make it simmilar, but we deside make it simmetric). I placed the order in november, so it took 3-4 months (nearly month we discussed specs and design, so 4-5 month).
The sound is like etalone V-metal machine)) very bright, very resonant, it provokes you for insane shredding and tresh/metalcore riffing. Cleans are delightfull and juicy, cause of versitallity of BKP pu's, so its not "metal-only" instrument!
Neck is very comfortable and smooth, very pleasent feel, however measures quiet standard (C, 20-22 thickness, 16" radius) but, like I mansioned before, lies in hands very organic!
Its will be very complicated task to find such quality for so reasonable price! 
I am very happy and satisfied with the result (even surprised), deffinitly the first but not the last order to Padalka Guitars! I was ready immediatly place another order for 7-string version of it, or somehow another custom, but order queue is allready full for full customs for 2016! So, if you are intersted, its not useless to check the price for your specs and reserve the "seat" for 2017!))


----------



## thinkpad20

Thanks for the review Miktoruko! Nice to hear from someone who owns one. Yeah his prices certainly seem very good for a full-custom shop (although I haven't gotten a full quote). Not that budget full-customs are always a good idea, I had a Roter custom made at one point, and that was a mistake... But I'm glad to see that Padalka's work quality seems to stand up with what you'd expect from how beautiful they look. I'm definitely interested; perhaps I will look into a 2017 order!


----------



## Erockomania

That video was captivating.


----------



## Ludgate

Glad to see that this one man operation (I assume) has caught on! Shared those timelapse videos of the PTH customs in the Luthiery section a while back. This recent one, however, takes the cake.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

I've been following him for a bit. Super curious to try one of them out, especially the headless models.


----------



## J_Mac

Unreal. 

Thanks for these \m/


----------



## thinkpad20

Looks like he just finished that blue superstrat that I put in the first post of this thread. Think this thing is sexy as hell 

CS-6 Crusader | PADALKA GUITARS


----------



## Hollowway

Ugh, that black and white model is amazing. Someone wanna send this to Jeff Kiesel to show him how to do a sexy bevel?


----------



## electriceye

That original video is INCREDIBLE! Too bad, after all that he forgot a string.  THAT is the definition of handmade. Unreal skills. But, someone get him a pair of safety goggles.


----------



## thinkpad20

ztevie2 said:


> Nice to see someone knows about this guy. I've been discussing details with him for a while and decided recently to pull the trigger on a guitar. My build is due to start in September.
> He's really ambitious about publishing photos, videos and his website is really clear with options and everything. He also has a really nice Excel document (although in beta stage) where you can choose models and specs and have the price change accordingly. I got a really good impression so far and his English is flawless, which is nice to avoid misunderstandings...
> Yeah, it seems his main market is obviously Russia, but he did mention that he had guitars shipped to Italy, Canada and Australia.
> Around new year it's scheduled to arrive, exciting times ahead!



Nice! I emailed him a few days ago and we're currently discussing a custom! Looks like I might be able to get a build starting in November if everything lines up


----------



## pondman

thinkpad20 said:


> Nice! I emailed him a few days ago and we're currently discussing a custom! Looks like I might be able to get a build starting in November if everything lines up



Sounds like he gives honest and realistic time frames as well


----------



## ztevie

thinkpad20 said:


> Nice! I emailed him a few days ago and we're currently discussing a custom! Looks like I might be able to get a build starting in November if everything lines up



What are you getting? 

He seems to have his inlay working skills in order aswell:


----------



## thinkpad20

ztevie said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> He seems to have his inlay working skills in order aswell:



Well I keep going back and forth on a lot of the details, but what's currently going on is:


Ennea single cut body
25-26" multiscale
Ash body, trans white top with trans black carvings
roasted maple neck, ebony board, SS frets
pickups unknown, possibly dimarzio illuminator

That inlay is beautiful. I haven't decided on an inlay yet but that on is indeed gorgeous.


----------



## ztevie

thinkpad20 said:


> Well I keep going back and forth on a lot of the details, but what's currently going on is:
> 
> 
> Ennea single cut body
> 25-26" multiscale
> Ash body, trans white top with trans black carvings
> roasted maple neck, ebony board, SS frets
> pickups unknown, possibly dimarzio illuminator
> 
> That inlay is beautiful. I haven't decided on an inlay yet but that on is indeed gorgeous.




That'll be a cool guitar!
This kind of inlay is almost excactly what I had in mind... A bigger symbol of some sort on 12th with the same, but smaller, inlays on the other frets.
I talked to him about these inlays, and he said they are pretty tough to make, especially with MOP, it would be much easier with wood inlays. I might get a birdseye maple with some dark wood (ebony?) inlays...


----------



## Ram150023

thinkpad20 said:


> Looks like he just finished that blue superstrat that I put in the first post of this thread. Think this thing is sexy as hell
> 
> CS-6 Crusader | PADALKA GUITARS



This color scheme sent chills down my spine. Unbelievable work. If this were an 8... Im selling my house to get it!!


----------



## thinkpad20

Ram150023 said:


> This color scheme sent chills down my spine. Unbelievable work. If this were an 8... Im selling my house to get it!!



He makes 8 string versions of that model


----------



## Hollowway

ztevie said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> He seems to have his inlay working skills in order aswell:



What is that symbol? I know it from something....


----------



## thinkpad20

I just put in my order!  Not at all an unreasonable price too. With >6 months before the build starts, I'll have plenty of time to hash out the details...


----------



## metallidude3

wow. This guy is fantastic. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## ztevie

Cleanest wiring I've seen....
Those caps look like small rocket fuel tubes?


----------



## straightshreddd

Didn't even realize, but I've been following this guy's instagram for weeks. Just browsed through his site and his prices are pretty goddamn good. His Neptune model looks f*ckin' sick. Not sure about the scale lengths though. 25.5"-28"? That's mildly gnarly.


----------



## thinkpad20

straightshreddd said:


> Didn't even realize, but I've been following this guy's instagram for weeks. Just browsed through his site and his prices are pretty goddamn good. His Neptune model looks f*ckin' sick. Not sure about the scale lengths though. 25.5"-28"? That's mildly gnarly.



I think that's the range he allows, not that every guitar is a 25.5"-28" multiscale


----------



## ztevie

You can talk to him about what scale you'd like. I'll have a scale not available in the options, but it was no problem. And no upcharge either...
I think he'll make you pretty much anything you want regarding any detail really, as long as it's not something completely crazy... Like if you want the neck thickness to be 5mm and made of rubber he might refuse?


----------



## Ram150023

thinkpad20 said:


> He makes 8 string versions of that model



THAT IT!! "Hun... pack your s#it... were moving in with your parents!"



Hollowway said:


> What is that symbol? I know it from something....



Its a cross between the biohazard symbol and the holy trinity... at least from where im sitting...



ztevie said:


> Cleanest wiring I've seen....
> Those caps look like small rocket fuel tubes?
> 
> View attachment 50322



Dude... it DOESNT get cleaner than that! That's actually too clean


----------



## JuliusJahn

Hollowway said:


> What is that symbol? I know it from something....


Ben Crowe's head?


----------



## jwade

Hollowway said:


> What is that symbol? I know it from something....



Interlocking 6's. Looks like a stylized biohazard/satanist symbol combo.


----------



## straightshreddd

thinkpad20 said:


> I think that's the range he allows, not that every guitar is a 25.5"-28" multiscale



Derp. I'm dumb. I thought that's what it meant. haha But, that's actually interesting. These are so chill looking and he seems to have quite the eye for detail. And the guitar won't be done 'til early-mid 2017 if I take a spot for Dec... Dude, if he allows progressive payments(rather than deposit and then full payment after completion), I very well may be interested in pulling the trigger on one of these.

Edit: Just checked his site. Requires $100 deposit followed by a payment to cover materials and then final payment after completion. Balls.


----------



## electriceye

ztevie said:


> Cleanest wiring I've seen....
> Those caps look like small rocket fuel tubes?
> 
> View attachment 50322



Holy sh*t! Mofo just upped the game!


----------



## Humbuck

ztevie said:


> Cleanest wiring I've seen....
> Those caps look like small rocket fuel tubes?
> 
> View attachment 50322



Beautiful.


----------



## vansinn

Love those videos in post #18; cool with a fast-paced time lapse showing the transformation and number of steps taking place.
He most certainly knows his work.. lovely 

And, like I've seen it now quite a number of times, interesting noticing just how relatively few über-expensive tools he actually does use. However, the number of cute little specialties, many seemingly of his own thinking..


----------



## Blytheryn

That black and white one looks incredible. He seems to have some really good ideas and designs. 100 buck deposit? That's nothing. What do his prices for a full semi custom look like?

EDIT: NVM, just found the prices on the site. Solid stuff!


----------



## J_Mac

vansinn said:


> Love those videos in post #18; cool with a fast-paced time lapse showing the transformation and number of steps taking place.
> He most certainly knows his work.. lovely
> 
> And, like I've seen it now quite a number of times, interesting noticing just how relatively few über-expensive tools he actually does use. However, the number of cute little specialties, many seemingly of his own thinking..



Absolutely! I was on edge when he was using that huge belt sander next to the set neck  pro.


----------



## CaptainD00M

thinkpad20 said:


>



I don't care that that thing is a RAN rip off, which is an RGA rip off anyway.

It has a beaver inlayed into the freeboard. A fuc*ing BEAVER!

Thats like the most metal thing EVER! Beavers are brutal, the make dams, eat wood and have fuc*ing scary front teeth


----------



## J_Mac

+1

And I really hope the beaver scalloped the frets


----------



## Ram150023

CaptainD00M said:


> I don't care that that thing is a RAN rip off, which is an RGA rip off anyway.
> 
> It has a beaver inlayed into the freeboard. A fuc*ing BEAVER!
> 
> Thats like the most metal thing EVER! Beavers are brutal, the make dams, eat wood and have fuc*ing scary front teeth



Nothin like a good looking beaver under quick and nimble fingers


----------



## CaptainD00M

Ram150023 said:


> Nothin like a good looking beaver under quick and nimble fingers



I see what you did there


----------



## LX_T

CaptainD00M said:


> I don't care that that thing is a RAN rip off, which is an RGA rip off anyway.



I'm just somewhat curious... Not to defense RAN here but could you show me a picture of a RGA body that looks EXACTLY like the Crusher (what the Padalka definitely does)?

Don't get me wrong guys - Padalka's guitars seems/looks like to be high quality and they are very good looking as well. And who doesn't like beavers... 
I'm just wondering about the RGA thing.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I get your point dude, they don't look exactly alike. But when RAN first started offering the Crusher the only widely available arched topped super strat was the RGA.

So they clearly took cues from it. Sure it may not a strict case of copying but I think you get what I'm saying.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I wouldn't even go that far with the connection between the RAN Crusher and the RGA. The RGA is an arched top super strat while the Crusher is a carved top super strat. Pretty sure all brands and guitar builders take cues from the super strat shape, the RG/RGA being among them. The Padalka one is an almost identical copy of a RAN Crusher, though, which was the first thing I noticed. The work does look really nice on these guitars still, and the Beaver is kvlt.


----------



## CaptainD00M

BlackMastodon said:


> and the Beaver is kvlt.



*THIS really is the most important observation about that guitar.*


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah that one is clearly a copy (or at least the carving of the body is). Although his site says for customs that they don't make copies:







So either that was an exception, or it was different enough in his view to not be considered strictly a "replica" so he was OK with it. Seeing as this is a business in which pretty much everyone copies everyone, and clearly the majority of this guy's work is quite original, I'm not particularly bothered by it. But certainly I don't think there's anything wrong with pointing it out -- credit where credit is due and all that.


More importantly, here's some more sexy guitar pron. Schwing.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I wonder why he won't do Explorer, V and star-shaped guitars considering some of the outlandish shapes he's produced? 

Also, there are several of the full custom builds on the site that are ... *ahem*, _inspired_ by something familiar. I have no problem with that, but it seems weird when he makes a point of not wanting to do copies.



CaptainD00M said:


> But when RAN first started offering the Crusher the only widely available arched topped super strat was the RGA.



ESP Horizon and derived LTD models?


----------



## ztevie

I think he mean he won't do an exact copy of a previously made custom by himself? Maybe his customers who makes a full custom appreciate it's the only existing one...
And if you dig thru pics from previous builds he does have strat, tele and other familiar shapes.But why not V, Star or Xplorer styles? Who knows, maybe ask him?

He got another one done, he's really into those ash see thru finishes. Looks great IMO!


----------



## GuitarBizarre

I'm guessing he probably just has that there for a get-out-of-jail free card if someone asks him to make an exact copy of something iconic where he's likely to get angry letters - Van Halen Replicas, Sky Guitars, etc. 

A lot of people get the idea that "I'll build anything" guitar makers aren't bound by legal restrictions on protected trademarks.


----------



## ztevie

But when he says he "do not REPEAT previously made full custom guitars" surely he means he won't make any of the same full custom guitars he himself made before?
That's how I interpret that sentence, but I could be wrong. It's not very common but I've been wrong before...


----------



## GuitarBizarre

ztevie said:


> But when he says he "do not REPEAT previously made full custom guitars" surely he means he won't make any of the same full custom guitars he himself made before?
> That's how I interpret that sentence, but I could be wrong. It's not very common but I've been wrong before...



That's referring to a different statement, and yeah, there he means exactly what you've said. 

But underneath that it says "Do not make replicas and V, Star and Explorer-style guitars", which is what I was referring to.


----------



## kavinsky

damn, just look at these beauties


----------



## JuliusJahn

Anyone else think his headless is scarily similar to black water?


----------



## thinkpad20

JuliusJahn said:


> Anyone else think his headless is scarily similar to black water?



It doesn't seem that similar to me  no more so than it is to a strandberg. The black water headless I'm looking at has a much rounder shape.


----------



## jwade

I thought the exact same thing, Julius. Specifically:










Nothing against the stuff posted, they look well-made, but they definitely look a lot like straight copies.


----------



## thinkpad20

First of all, wow that Black Water is a gorgeous instrument! 

Now that said, I think it's fine to point out similarity but I really think that it's quite a bit past a fair statement to say that the Neptune is a "straight up copy" of Black Water's instrument. Let's compare them side by side:






Similar sure, but many clear differences if you look closely. Not to mention that just because two guitars look similar doesn't mean one was inspired by the other, and that that there are only so many ways to do a headless superstrat in the first place. I think people should be careful suggesting that one guitar designer is copying another. Good design is hard and takes a lot of work and creativity, and I'd be upset as a designer if someone claimed I was copying a design that wasn't the case. As far as I can tell these share no more similarity than a Jackson Dinky and an Ibanez RG, or an ESP Horizon and a Schecter C1, or a Blackmachine and an Ormsby.


----------



## cwhitey2

This thread is awesome


----------



## kavinsky

jesus, man


----------



## narad

That's the one I want!


----------



## p88

thinkpad20 said:


>



that is a killer crusher copy! i'm loving the beaver inlay too.

i dont care that its an exact copy of the crusher; especially as (like others have mentioned) RAN started off doing copies...but i cant help but think that they probably could have got a real crusher for less money? 
i think they're only about 1100 euros for a base spec like that (i might be wrong).

oh well, who cares! i'm sure they had their reasons, and regardless, it looks like this guitar is every bit as good as a RAN.
its a testament to this dude's skill because that is a spot on copy! 

EDIT: daymn, look how flawless this neck joint is! literally seamless


----------



## thinkpad20

Ohhh so he finished that 8 string Neptune. Yeah that thing is an absolute beauty. I love the little pseudo-headstock at the top of the neck. I've been debating switching my build from an Ennea to a Saturn, that's his singlecut headless. I really love the shape of both of his headless instruments. He hasn't made a Saturn yet but he does have concept art for one of them which he sent me when I asked. I'll post that if he lets me.


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> Ohhh so he finished that 8 string Neptune. Yeah that thing is an absolute beauty. I love the little pseudo-headstock at the top of the neck. I've been debating switching my build from an Ennea to a Saturn, that's his singlecut headless. I really love the shape of both of his headless instruments. He hasn't made a Saturn yet but he does have concept art for one of them which he sent me when I asked. I'll post that if he lets me.



I ordered the new space bodyshape/ms c0ckstock superstrat. like a month and a half to go.


----------



## pondman

Its going to be interesting to hear how these guitars play because if they sound as good as they look...


----------



## cubix

Only things that could be improved is the weight (add some chambering) because they weight pretty much as much as a normal guitar, the hardware - I hear he is going to use the Submarine hardware for the fanned headless in the future, that's already awesome! And the other thing - jack position, make it more ergonomic. Other than that, these are fantastic.


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> I ordered the new space bodyshape/ms c0ckstock superstrat. like a month and a half to go.



Oh that blue multi scale is yours? That thing looks amazing! What's left for your wait? I hope you post about it when you get it


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> Oh that blue multi scale is yours? That thing looks amazing! What's left for your wait? I hope you post about it when you get it



nope, that one is actually his prototype afaik


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> nope, that one is actually his prototype afaik



Wow, if that's just a prototype... 

So here's the image that Simon sent me of the concept for a Saturn he's planning. He says that the upper horn is carved, but he's not exactly sure how the carve will go until he actually does it.


----------



## narad

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow, if that's just a prototype...
> 
> So here's the image that Simon sent me of the concept for a Saturn he's planning. He says that the upper horn is carved, but he's not exactly sure how the carve will go until he actually does it.



Good luck to anyone trying to accuse him of copying designs with that one.


----------



## J_Mac

Absolutely superb \m/

Although IMHO I've never seen a headless head done with any style. The Strandberg also has that pointless prong flange.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its for prodding the bass player when goes out of time.

Looking forward to some NGDs and reviews of these soon.


----------



## pondman

narad said:


> Good luck to anyone trying to accuse him of copying designs with that one.



F*cker, that's unbelievably close to the headless I started


----------



## thinkpad20

pondman said:


> F*cker, that's unbelievably close to the headless I started



Judging from what I've seen of both of your work, both guitars will be very worthwhile.  curious what your design looks like though. Do you have a build thread?


----------



## ztevie

kavinsky said:


> I ordered the new space bodyshape/ms c0ckstock superstrat. like a month and a half to go.



I'm also getting a space model. Mahogany body, burl maple top, maple neck with Birdseye board. 
My build will start in September so I have time to clear out the details, not sure what headstock I'll get... CS, MS, A2 or A3.


----------



## Hollowway

Am I seeing this right that the prices of the builds start at just over $1000? That's almost crazy enough to get me to assume the risk.


----------



## ztevie

Hollowway said:


> Am I seeing this right that the prices of the builds start at just over $1000? That's almost crazy enough to get me to assume the risk.



Yes you're right... Of course if you go crazy with options like exotic woods, exclusive hardware etc the price will go up accordingly. But it will still be cheaper than mostly anything else out there. 
If you have Excel installed you could always ask him for the xls form(beta) he's got and you will see price change as you choose different options in there. 
It won't work with open office though, macros don't translate well between the two.


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> I'm also getting a space model. Mahogany body, burl maple top, maple neck with Birdseye board.
> My build will start in September so I have time to clear out the details, not sure what headstock I'll get... CS, MS, A2 or A3.


if it's a six string, I'd definitely go with the one on the prototype (is it a1?), they look great together imo. 
headless/neptune is a pretty sweet option aswell haha

If' that's an 8string, I think the ms fits better, just feels more balanced overall. 
here's some unused sketch he sent me earlier, see for yourself.


----------



## ztevie

kavinsky said:


> if it's a six string, I'd definitely go with the one on the prototype (is it a1?), they look great together imo.
> headless/neptune is a pretty sweet option aswell haha
> 
> If' that's an 8string, I think the ms fits better, just feels more balanced overall.
> here's some unused sketch he sent me earlier, see for yourself.


It's a 6. Nah, a1 is too much skervy for me. But maybe a2 or a3? I like that they're basically as an a1 but with that extra "shelf"...


----------



## dimensional audio

I just checked his website and videos out... wow that guy is massively talented. The price is fairly reasonable too! One day I might get one


----------



## J_Mac

dimensional audio said:


> I just checked his website and videos out... wow that guy is massively talented. The price is fairly reasonable too! One day I might get one



I am also massively tempted... 

Does anyone know if delivery & customs affect import to UK?


----------



## ztevie

J_Mac said:


> I am also massively tempted...
> 
> Does anyone know if delivery & customs affect import to UK?



How do you mean affect? If you mean you'll be paying customs and uk tax, then yes, probably...
At least if your customs are as anal as their Swedish counterpart. They won't miss the chance to put their hands on some extra tax money.


----------



## J_Mac

ztevie said:


> How do you mean affect? If you mean you'll be paying customs and uk tax, then yes, probably...
> At least if your customs are as anal as their Swedish counterpart. They won't miss the chance to put their hands on some extra tax money.



Sorry I made a hash of that sentence  meant to ask if anyone knew how bad the UK import duty is. Looks like import duty is 3.2% at the moment. Then the calculation is:

Total cost = price + import [email protected]% + shipping + [20% of price + import [email protected]% + shipping]

So on a £1000 build estimating £100 shipping:






£1100 becomes £1362 as it enters the UK.


----------



## pondman

Not wanting to be a party poop and this guy's stuff looks amazing but wouldn't it be a good idea to see how it goes with the ones that people on here have ordered first. 
So many people getting burned and let down recently...just saying


----------



## Moser

Hollowway said:


> Am I seeing this right that the prices of the builds start at just over $1000? That's almost crazy enough to get me to assume the risk.



Here in Russia our currency has dropped in value more than twice.  Of course, tuners/bridges cost in $, but some wood that Simon uses to build guitars is Russian, as well as Fokin Custom Pickups are Russian-made.

As far as I know, these Space/Neptune guitars cost around $2000-2200.


----------



## Hollowway

I emailed. Is build times are 3-4 months and he's currently taking orders for January 2017. So at least he's got that part down - paying attention to scheduling.


----------



## thinkpad20

pondman said:


> Not wanting to be a party poop and this guy's stuff looks amazing but wouldn't it be a good idea to see how it goes with the ones that people on here have ordered first.
> So many people getting burned and let down recently...just saying



Guess I'm taking one for the team then...  But yeah, it's not bad advice, if you're the cautious type... and you don't mind waiting around a year to hear my review


----------



## thinkpad20

J_Mac said:


> Absolutely superb \m/
> 
> Although IMHO I've never seen a headless head done with any style. The Strandberg also has that pointless prong flange.



What kind of headless head would you be personally into? I dig Padalka's and I don't mind Strandberg's either, but I'm not sure what kind of thing you'd like to see.


----------



## ztevie

Anxiously awaiting the first reviews on playability and overall quality. Everything looks promising though, there are tons of pics and i haven't found anything to remark about. Neck pockets seem tight as a colibris behind,fretjob looks good and where you can see string action it looks very low. I'm sure it's fine. 
One question though: Does anybody think about the Cites regulations regarding woods? US and Europe seem to crack down on everything containing restricted species, including guitars. I'm not sure which woods exactly but Brazilian rosewood and Honduran mahogany is on that list. Even if i don't use a restricted wood I'm afraid customs will open up the package and test the different woods in the guitar. I've heard they can actually use a razor to take small pieces of samples for testing? Thus ruining the guitar even though it's probably very tiny samples? Can they do that? 
I think customs are especially aware regarding guitars crossing the border coming from outside EU?


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## Andrew May

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow, if that's just a prototype...
> 
> So here's the image that Simon sent me of the concept for a Saturn he's planning. He says that the upper horn is carved, but he's not exactly sure how the carve will go until he actually does it.



 I love the look of this!


----------



## narad

Whelp, that bass is just about perfect to me, so I sent a deposit. I think I'd order the exact same thing sans the inlay, and maybe with a 5th string.


----------



## thinkpad20

ztevie said:


> One question though: Does anybody think about the Cites regulations regarding woods? US and Europe seem to crack down on everything containing restricted species, including guitars. I'm not sure which woods exactly but Brazilian rosewood and Honduran mahogany is on that list. Even if i don't use a restricted wood I'm afraid customs will open up the package and test the different woods in the guitar. I've heard they can actually use a razor to take small pieces of samples for testing? Thus ruining the guitar even though it's probably very tiny samples? Can they do that?
> I think customs are especially aware regarding guitars crossing the border coming from outside EU?



I hadn't even thought about this. Can anyone comment on whether this is an issue? I had a custom guitar made a few years back with some more exotic woods in it (wenge and padauk), and didn't have any problems. But I was living in Japan at the time. I'm not sure if the US has more stringent laws. How does that work then; would they check that at customs? TBH I'm not even sure what woods I would use, but I wouldn't want to choose something exotic and have it be a problem. The idea of having a customs agent take a razor to a beautiful instrument is horrifying


----------



## ztevie

thinkpad20 said:


> I hadn't even thought about this. Can anyone comment on whether this is an issue? I had a custom guitar made a few years back with some more exotic woods in it (wenge and padauk), and didn't have any problems. But I was living in Japan at the time. I'm not sure if the US has more stringent laws. How does that work then; would they check that at customs? TBH I'm not even sure what woods I would use, but I wouldn't want to choose something exotic and have it be a problem. The idea of having a customs agent take a razor to a beautiful instrument is horrifying



I don't think exotic woods in general are on the restricted list. I know Brazilian rosewood is, and you can google for some examples of artists who don't dare to bring their old gibson with Brazilian rosewood board for gigs outside the country. Search for the words cites and guitar.
Wenger and Padouk is not on the list. Honduran mahogany i think is... I read that ebony from Madagascar may also be under regulations?
There are different grades, those on the Appendix I are the most endangered and have the hardest regulations, Appendix II is not as critical and Appendix III is just vulnerable.
But it's a mess to try and find info on the Cites website. First there are several thousand of species in the list and then the same wood can have different names including Latin names so it's not easy to find. 

I've sent mail to the authorities to try and clarify things but they haven't answered. I guess they hardly know themselves? 
Anyway, I think it's like any package you get from abroad, you may or may not have customs check it. But just the thought of those guys opening the package is bad enough, and don't talk about if they start carving in it!


----------



## ztevie

Here's a link about how it works with guitars and Cites regulations: https://ibma.org/press/archives/you...ry-traveling-musician-should-know-about-cites

I don't know when this was written so there may be other woods listed now.


----------



## thinkpad20

Thanks for the info. It'll probably be OK, but I'll want to make sure with Simon before choosing anything.


----------



## Prophetable

kavinsky said:


>



I wasn't really interested in these builds until this finish. I need this finish in my life. I have a crazy black and green GAS and the negative sides and back with a ceruse finish basically checks every box for me, finish-wise.

Not too keen on the shape, but that finish is where it is at.


----------



## ztevie

Get an approximate price in 3 minutes!
The new automatic calculation form allows you to choose different specifications and see how it affects the price.

(requires Microsoft Excel. Make sure to enable macros when you open it)

http://padalka-guitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/2017_Padalka_Calculation_.xlsm


----------



## kavinsky

these new builds look clean as hell.
&#65345;&#65349;&#65363;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#65364;&#65353;&#65347;


----------



## gingerman

Just FYI: Simon is building guitars for sale since before 2010, he has the vast majority of his clients in Russia - if you can sustain Google translate from Russian into English, you can examine "the original thread" on a Russian-speaking forum: Padalka Guitars 
Otherwise you can enjoy some more pics there. 

Bear in mind: Simon has switched to marketing his own designs only some time ago. Some of the yet incoming builds are more or less full customs ordered a while ago, but as of now, you'd be limited to selecting from his own models only. He's commented he'd still do full-on customs in 2017 (not earlier), but he'd expect about 5, not more. I don't know what would convince him to do a full custom (money? interest? challenge?).

Oh, and he is not a one-man-business, there is a small team, where monitoring the schedule is one of key aspects.


----------



## kavinsky

looks pretty damn frightening. 
in a good sense

ps just realized what felt wrong haha, its a headless body with a headstock.

and some ff goodness here
personally I'm not too keen on the body shape, but the color choices are interesting on both of them


----------



## Moser

kavinsky said:


> its a headless body with a headstock.



This guitar is definitely inspired by new Tosin prototypes.


----------



## narad

Moser said:


> This guitar is definitely inspired by new Tosin prototypes.



Seriously?


----------



## Moser

narad said:


> Seriously?


These features have really reminded me Tosin prototypes: "headless"-like body, neck with headstock, also there is long body-to-neck connection. I've never seen these features at once other than in Tosin prototypes.


----------



## narad

Moser said:


> These features have really reminded me Tosin prototypes: "headless"-like body, neck with headstock, also there is long body-to-neck connection. I've never seen these features at once other than in Tosin prototypes.



It's a headless-like body because it's a variation of his headless model. The long body-to-neck connection is in many things, most notably a Teuffel Tesla in the headless category, and more obviously present in the Padalka bass...


----------



## Mathemagician

...


----------



## thinkpad20

I'm very curious to see how that neck joint/heel is going to look on the Saturn. The carved shape, how far it extends into the neck, and the fact that it's bolt-on, are going to combine for something pretty unique. I must admit I prefer the Saturn body as a headless rather than with a headstock, but it's quite distinctive either way.

At this point I'm pretty sure the Saturn is what I'm going to go for. My current plan is:

* Mahogany body (possibly Limba)
* Ziricote top
* Rosewood/ebony neck
* Pale moon ebony board with rosewood binding

I'm not completely sure about the ziricote. Sometimes I see it and it's breathtaking, and other times it's kinda weird looking, like melted chocolate. I might go with an ebony or rosewood top instead, or something like figured/spalted maple. Either way I'm stoked


----------



## CaptainD00M

narad said:


> Seriously?



Yeah man, Tosin invented Fanned frets, wenge/bubinga necks, 'ergonomic' body shapes, 8 or more strings and body extensions.

Actually before Abasi came along, everyone would just jam Lynyrd Skynyrd and Allman Brothers band on cherry red fiddle sticks at truck pulls and hooters bars taking brakes to do charlie in the bathroom and talk about the 'good ol' days' when the coke was better.


----------



## kavinsky

loving the new mockups, they are all so different
these two are too mostrous for my taste, but that quilted maple one kinda makes me regret that I ordered a flamed top for my build haha

the new headstock looks pretty cool here too


----------



## BlackMastodon

CaptainD00M said:


>


I wish we still had rep. 

That lefty 9 has really really cool inlays on it. Would love to see some of these mock ups brought to life.


----------



## kavinsky

BlackMastodon said:


> I wish we still had rep.
> 
> That lefty 9 has really really cool inlays on it. Would love to see some of these mock ups brought to life.



they actually look a lot better finished, just my observation

for example, this one didn't manage to grab my attention on the mockup stage, just wasn't too crazy about it at all.
but when I saw it finished, I changed the body to the same one in my order straightaway










the same goes for the latest headless build. 
you can't sorta see all the details, curves and bevels of the model at the 2d mockup stage,
that's why he is doing the pilot versions I guess, to show people how the thing actually looks


----------



## Moser

narad said:


> It's a headless-like body because it's a variation of his headless model. The long body-to-neck connection is in many things, most notably a Teuffel Tesla in the headless category, and more obviously present in the Padalka bass...



That's absolutely right. But I've said about all 3 features *at once *- I've never seen guitars with *all* of these features other than Tosin prototype. That's why I supposed that customer was inspired by that prototype.

OK, I've just discovered, that there are Claas Moby Dicks *with *headstocks (and obviously more or less ergonomic + long neck connection), so *now *my arguments are invalid.


----------



## Lotra

gingerman said:


> Oh, and he is not a one-man-business, there is a small team, where monitoring the schedule is one of key aspects.



Where did you get this info from?


----------



## thinkpad20




----------



## thinkpad20

Lotra said:


> Where did you get this info from?



According to their facebook, at least as of last March, it's only Simon and his wife.



> Who are Padalka Guitars?
> We are the small family company, just two people.
> I am a luthier - Simon Padalka and my wife - Daria Padalka.
> She helps me with sketches, photos and logistics. We are located in Krasnodar, Russia (300 km from Sochi). Usually we make 2-4 instrument a month. The price varies between 1200 - 3000 USD.
> What else do you want to know about us? Feel free to ask!



Not sure how to get a link to the actual post but it's on FB.


----------



## meta4

First time post though I've been lurking this thread as I have a build with Simon on order.


As to how many people in the shop, I've read through the entire guitarplayer.ru thread and while talking of the progress through progressive workshop spaces and equipment upgrades he does mention being able to add helpers. I've also seen him more recently post that there were just him and his wife - as thinkpad20 quoted. Either way it doesn't bother me. These are obviously not assembly line instruments and much or most of the work is done by him directly.


----------



## Lotra

meta4 said:


> First time post though I've been lurking this thread as I have a build with Simon on order.
> 
> 
> As to how many people in the shop, I've read through the entire guitarplayer.ru thread and while talking of the progress through progressive workshop spaces and equipment upgrades he does mention being able to add helpers. I've also seen him more recently post that there were just him and his wife - as thinkpad20 quoted. Either way it doesn't bother me. These are obviously not assembly line instruments and much or most of the work is done by him directly.



I have close contact with Simon, ( I was the one that made the new calculation form ) and I know for sure that it's a one man show he used to have from times to time a friend that helped him in the previous shop but not anymore , his wife only helps him with the administration of the business.


----------



## meta4

Lotra said:


> I have close contact with Simon, ( I was the one that made the new calculation form ) and I know for sure that it's a one man show he used to have from times to time a friend that helped him in the previous shop but not anymore , his wife only helps him with the administration of the business.



That fits the impression I've had. He's been great to work with and amazingly productive and proficient considering the relatively short time he's been building. Real talent. 

Would be nice to see the calculation form work with OpenOffice


----------



## kavinsky

speaking of scheduling and timeframes, the guys just realeased this


----------



## ztevie

Yep, I'm in there. Perfect timing for a Christmas present from Santa Padalka....


----------



## kavinsky

just thought I'd share this axe.
the new headstock looks pretty cool


----------



## vilk

Ram150023 said:


> Its a cross between the biohazard symbol and the holy trinity... at least from where im sitting...



I'm sorry, I couldn't hold back, but this is a Pagan viking symbol that definitely predates the holy trinity or our present understanding of bio-hazardous material.


----------



## thinkpad20

I love that headstock  and that pale moon ebony is making me really psyched about the prospect of that wood as a fretboard. It seems that almost no one does inlays in pale moon ebony. Anyone have an idea why not? Because the high contrast of the wood hides inlays, or more just because it's such a strikingly patterned wood in the first place?


----------



## gingerman

Administration of the business is a pretty big thing, to me - it helps the builder concentrate on builds and not be distracted by dozens of inquiries from existing and prospective clients.

Compare this to the typical case where the builder does it all - builds, photos, communications, planning/scheduling, mock-ups and so on. This is the difference that I meant to emphasize


----------



## Lemons

thinkpad20 said:


> It seems that almost no one does inlays in pale moon ebony. Anyone have an idea why not?



Because of inlaying 101: use a highly contrasting material, PME is both dark and light so inlays won't stand out very well.


----------



## narad

Lemons said:


> Because of inlaying 101: use a highly contrasting material, PME is both dark and light so inlays won't stand out very well.



And good taste 101: the board is already crazy busy, don't make it crazier. No one looked at a Pollock painting and said, hmm, I know what this is missing...abalone blocks.


----------



## Taikatatti

narad said:


> And good taste 101: the board is already crazy busy, don't make it crazier. No one looked at a Pollock painting and said, hmm, I know what this is missing...abalone blocks.



This. Same thing as doing a 3-tone burst on a buckeye burl top.


----------



## Pikka Bird

vilk said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't hold back, but this is a Pagan viking symbol that definitely predates the holy trinity or our present understanding of bio-hazardous material.



It's Ben Crowe's forehead!


----------



## thinkpad20

Lemons said:


> Because of inlaying 101: use a highly contrasting material, PME is both dark and light so inlays won't stand out very well.



Yeah, that's more or less what I was thinking.


----------



## meta4

From Simon's website:



> *We are temporary closing the queue.*
> Now we are concentrating on current builds and negotiating those which are about to start.
> The queue for semi-custom models will be reopened in December 2016.
> The queue for full-custom projects will be opened in September 2016.
> We will take 4 orders to be made in 2017. (only unique and very interesting projects)
> Price on request.


Glad I took the plunge in time.


----------



## J_Mac

thinkpad20 said:


> What kind of headless head would you be personally into? I dig Padalka's and I don't mind Strandberg's either, but I'm not sure what kind of thing you'd like to see.



I have no idea haha  both Padalka and Strandberg are fine. I actually have a Strandberg on order. When I see the headless head bit I just think more (or less) could maybe be done with it to make it fit with the body style a bit better. They just sometimes look a bit odd to me. Maybe it's the effort to put in a wave shape or a curve. Might look better to me if it was simply squared off. Only a very minor thing imho.


----------



## thinkpad20

meta4 said:


> From Simon's website:
> 
> Glad I took the plunge in time.



Wow, seconded! I'm curious what made him decide to do this. He must be seeing a big spike in interest/orders.


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow, seconded! I'm curious what made him decide to do this. He must be seeing a big spike in interest/orders.



Well, on the schedule chart above, look at June, July and August: 23, 23 and 22 instruments in various stages respectively. With essentially a one man operation, I'd be feeling pretty overwhelmed in his situation!


----------



## Lotra

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow, seconded! I'm curious what made him decide to do this. He must be seeing a big spike in interest/orders.



Due to he's able to built around 2/3 guitars a month, and want to keep the waiting times short.
Wise guy


----------



## pondman

This is a good sign.


----------



## J_Mac

Lotra said:


> Due to he's able to built around 2/3 guitars a month, and want to keep the waiting times short.
> Wise guy



Someone get Pondman a ticket over to Russia to show Simon how to crank out 2/3 a week


----------



## Pikka Bird

J_Mac said:


> Someone get Pondman a ticket over to Russia to show Simon how to crank out 2/3 a week



...and then stash a few in-progress builds under the bed/patio furniture/etc., only to be forgotten and then dug out at an arbitrary later point in time.


----------



## pondman

Funny you should say that...I got rained off work today and had a tidy round and found all sorts of stuff, one of which is a nice powder blue 7 string Floyd Rose Tele.


----------



## kavinsky

here's my axe taking some shape


----------



## kavinsky

this one looks neat too


----------



## Lotra

Original inlay
Congrats for the new guitar


----------



## kavinsky

just a little update on my build
coming out nicely, isn't it?


----------



## meta4

kavinsky said:


> just a little update on my build
> coming out nicely, isn't it?



Beautiful. I like the detail with the cut binding. I don't recall seeing that before.


----------



## ztevie

Ah, a Space! 
Hope you review it when it's done? My Space is due somewhere around Christmas time. But it will be a 6 with a carved burl maple top....
What head are you getting? That's one thing I can't decide, I go back and forth between the options.


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> Ah, a Space!
> Hope you review it when it's done? My Space is due somewhere around Christmas time. But it will be a 6 with a carved burl maple top....
> What head are you getting? That's one thing I can't decide, I go back and forth between the options.


Definitely.

It's the MS headstock, I feel its the most neutral of all





initially I ordered the CS superstrat, but then changed it to Space after Simon finished the prototype. The neck was already done by that moment so I couldn't change the headstock obviously.
MS fits fine but I imagine something a little more pointier would compliment the body a little better?

I'd suggest either A1-3 or CS. I like that A2 goes for the Vik kind of looks but a lot less clunky imo


----------



## ztevie

I agree MS is the most neutral and is very close to another custom I've got. 
I'm thinking about CS, A2 or A3. I like that they all have the contrast between neck and top wood although CS is very small in that regard. A1 is too much Skervesen for my taste. A3 is rather special so I might go for that. Maybe Simon can make before pics with those options so I can see what they'll look like "on the guitar"?


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> I agree MS is the most neutral and is very close to another custom I've got.
> I'm thinking about CS, A2 or A3. I like that they all have the contrast between neck and top wood although CS is very small in that regard. A1 is too much Skervesen for my taste. A3 is rather special so I might go for that. Maybe Simon can make before pics with those options so I can see what they'll look like "on the guitar"?


There are template designs with all the headstocks and I'm pretty sure he could send you screenshots of the drawings by request (just as I did). It makes a lot more sense to work out the main geometry questions at this stage before going to the mockup.
Don't hestitate to ask.


----------



## ztevie

Yeah, I have otherwise pretty much every detail set. But we're supposed to start talking final details in the beginning of July and the build will start in September, so there's plenty of time left.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The work looks really clean, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## kavinsky

this is ridiculous


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yep definitely ordering a neptune or saturn 8 string next year.


----------



## kavinsky

my juggs with ebony covers are ready to go


----------



## Lotra

Simon it's currently selling this beauty.
Neptune-6 is for sale!
1635 USD including a case + shipping (usually $80-100)
Accepting Paypal. Worldwide shipping.

Neptune | PADALKA GUITARS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHmyzoug8VE


----------



## J_Mac

December huh? I think I'm pretty much sold on the Neptune \m/ anyone know how quickly the order book will fill up?


----------



## noise in my mind

thinkpad20 said:


> I've been watching a few of this guy's videos on youtube, and checking out pictures of completed/in-progress instruments on the web. Holy crap, what gorgeous work this guy does. Has anyone that has played any of his instruments, do they play and sound as good as they look? Because, wow. I'd love to get a guitar version of that Hotchkiss bass  or honestly even just one of his superstrats.




When I get my custom it's going to have the entire evolutionary chain of beavers. From your extinct prehistoric giant beaver to today's friendly woodland beavers. Some of the inlays will have one building a dam, another foraging, and of coarse one swimming. I'm excite!


----------



## pondman

He's a real gifted craftsman for sure. Those vids are hypnotic.


----------



## kavinsky

haha sorry that I'm completely hijacking this thread but my order is almost finished now 
and damn dude this thing looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## ztevie

kavinsky said:


> haha sorry that I'm completely hijacking this thread but my order is almost finished and damn dude this thing looks absolutely stunning.



Niiiice!! 
I demand a mini review 5 minutes after unboxing! 

I still haven't decided whether to go with bolt-on or set neck....


----------



## thinkpad20

That denim guitar is looking sickkkkk! 

This mockup that Simon posted a few days ago... wow. This is kind of a similar color combo to what I had been thinking when I first started planning my Padalka, and now I'm wondering if I should go back to that idea


----------



## kavinsky

looks like a hint of V shape in there
pretty bold design desicions to say the least, I can appreciate that he's not trying to play safe.


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> looks like a hint of V shape in there
> pretty bold design desicions to say the least, I can appreciate that he's not trying to play safe.



Yeah that's the one I've been thinking of getting, the Saturn. I like the mockups I've seen and I'm attracted to the unconventionality of it. But I'm sort of delaying my decision until I see what it looks like completed first


----------



## kavinsky

Whatsup dudes
Happy to announce that my build is finished. Looking forward to getting the guitar in the coming weeks.
The instrument looks gorgeous, couldnt find any flaw on the photos tbh
I'll be reviewing it asap incl. samples and detailed photoset(possibly videos at some point), so dont worry.















and yeah, pretty lightweight too.


----------



## Spicypickles

Deer Lourd that is immaculate.


----------



## thinkpad20

What an absolute dime! I'm definitely looking forward to your review. Congrats!


----------



## pondman

Beautiful  Congrats.
Looking at those pics that guy has serious wood.


----------



## kavinsky

pondman said:


> Beautiful  Congrats.
> Looking at those pics that guy has serious wood.



thanks, 
actually I ordered the blanks from lmii.com as Simon suggested.

But I agree, that top came out unexpectedly beautiful

PS haha just realized you migh've been talking about background on these photos


----------



## thinkpad20

How did he get it so light? My lightest guitar is 7 lbs (3.2 kg). Is it chambered or was it the wood selection?


----------



## kavinsky

well congrats to me I guess


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> How did he get it so light? My lightest guitar is 7 lbs (3.2 kg). Is it chambered or was it the wood selection?



tha latter, its made of basswood.
and I think the body is on the smaller side proportionally (compared to other 26.5 scale guitars), 
well thats just my visual impression based on the photos


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## pondman

Immaculate fretwork...in fact the whole thing looks faultless.


----------



## Spicypickles

pondman said:


> Beautiful  Congrats.
> Looking at those pics that guy has serious wood.





lol


I certainly do.


----------



## Lotra

Finally I order mine...
already under construction....can't wait










His atention to detail, and care for the costumer are awesome !!


----------



## ztevie

Lotra said:


> Finally I order mine...
> His atention to detail, and care for the costumer it's awesome !!



Agree, he seems very much into his work and to get details perfected. His suggestions for things I wasn't sure about were spot on for the most part.

And that's a sweet axe, I must say. Love maple fretboards with dark bodies, great contrast. Mine will be a Birdseye fretboard with a dark brown stained burl maple top.


----------



## ztevie

My mockup looks like this, but the top could differ some depending on how the wood takes the stain. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ompm3fp9oe1vbw/Space_Stefan_2.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## Lotra

ztevie said:


> My mockup looks like this, but the top could differ some depending on how the wood takes the stain.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ompm3fp9oe1vbw/Space_Stefan_2.jpeg?dl=0



Looks awesome mate..... estimation for delivery?


----------



## ztevie

Lotra said:


> Looks awesome mate..... estimation for delivery?



Sometime around new year. Build start next month...


----------



## ztevie

Hey, Kavinsky!
Got it yet? Eager to hear first impression...


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> Hey, Kavinsky!
> Got it yet? Eager to hear first impression...



yeah I have it for like 3 weeks, but I literally packed and moved to the other city right after receiving it, I had like an hour with it in total.

Can't speak about the sound yet but the thing is absolutely perfect in terms of execution. Flawless in every aspect and very appealing visually. 

To be honest I was not prepared for such high level of quality. It's really that good.

I'm going to review it based on the sound and post some audio in the coming days, still in the process of setting up the new place atm.


----------



## ztevie

kavinsky said:


> yeah I have it for like 3 weeks, but I literally packed and moved to the other city right after receiving it, I had like an hour with it in total.
> 
> Can't speak about the sound yet but the thing is absolutely perfect in terms of execution. Flawless in every aspect and very appealing visually.
> 
> To be honest I was not prepared for such high level of quality. It's really that good.
> 
> I'm going to review it based on the sound and post some audio in the coming days, still in the process of setting up the new place atm.



Ok, sounds promising! High quality is just what I wanted to hear.
It's not so easy to judge by pics, you can't really decide perfection of details until you hold it in your hands and really get a close look and feel it with your own hands...
My build will start soon so it's exciting times for me aswell.

Looking forward to your review!


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> yeah I have it for like 3 weeks, but I literally packed and moved to the other city right after receiving it, I had like an hour with it in total.
> 
> Can't speak about the sound yet but the thing is absolutely perfect in terms of execution. Flawless in every aspect and very appealing visually.
> 
> To be honest I was not prepared for such high level of quality. It's really that good.
> 
> I'm going to review it based on the sound and post some audio in the coming days, still in the process of setting up the new place atm.



Gotta make that NGD post!  Sounds like it's all good news, but still looking forward to hearing details about how it plays and sounds


----------



## Malkav

Damn his headless shape is attractive


----------



## oizrock

Hey Guys! I have Padalka guitar and sure it is one of the best guitars i have.
I use it on studio and concerts. Guitar was made in feb. 2015, after one year of using and some very little fixes sound became very good and its very comfortable to play)) 
Here is some videos 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iWe08Blpvw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEITUAuqfdQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJzgIyjn3po (((only solo part)))

here is my review of guitar, but it is on russian))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pY3pLVDShQ

aslo here is info about guitar
http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/ms-6-izotov/


----------



## ztevie

oizrock said:


> Hey Guys! I have Padalka guitar and sure it is one of the best guitars i have.
> I use it on studio and concerts. Guitar was made in feb. 2015, after one year of using and some very little fixes sound became very good and its very comfortable to play))
> Here is some videos
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iWe08Blpvw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEITUAuqfdQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJzgIyjn3po (((only solo part)))
> 
> here is my review of guitar, but it is on russian))
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pY3pLVDShQ
> 
> aslo here is info about guitar
> http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/ms-6-izotov/



Yeah, I've seen those videos before when researching Padalka. Nice playing I must say! !
I like what he did with the star film underneath the last layer of red. Was it your or his idea? Very cool!


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> Gotta make that NGD post!  Sounds like it's all good news, but still looking forward to hearing details about how it plays and sounds



I had a couple hours with it and yes, its all good news. The attention to detail is mindlowing. Couldn't be more perfect really, all the joints, the fretwork, the feel of the neck etc etc etc
So i was playing it late into the night and couldn't really put it down, sounds as good as it looks. 
I had to do few minor tweaks to adjust things to my liking, like raising the strings up a bit, the action was too low for my taste haha

I will be preparing some demos for the NGD post in the coming weeks (still pretty busy with my new place)
I'll post it here anyway

in the meantime, just look at the few newer ones Simon just finished. 
I actually developed a habit to check out all the new photos he posts while I was waiting for my guitar, and yeah I have to admit I'm still on that hook


----------



## kavinsky

And one more thing I really feel the need to point out here.

It is the *work ethic.* 

In light of recent developments on Siggery/Vik/Sabre/etc drama, I can't really be happier that I chose Simon to do the job.

Before placing my order I checked every bit of info he had on his social pages, and one thing that caught my attention straightaway - the dude takes his schedules very seriously.
I checked the work plan sheets he posted and he was delivering guitars ON TIME, the delay is like 2-3 days tops which is totally understandable considering he finishes 3-4 instruments every month.
To be 100% fair here I have to say that initially he gave me the timeframe of 3 months which I knew was probably too optimistic. And one month later he had to reschedule, adding one more month to each build, including mine.
At the same time he stopped taking new orders because of the growing demand 
So this was pretty understandable and since then there were no delays whatsoever.

One more thing. We all heard the stories of luthiers who stop returning messages after receiving the initial payment (which is like $100 here lol)
Every one of my countless stupid questions was answered. Every one of them, and I had many dumbass questions trust me. 
He even agreed to do some changes to the project after it was already started.

I could ask how's my build going and get an answer in a few minutes to an hour, sometimes with photos.

It seems like a natural thing, but it appears that not many take managing clients/time too seriously. 
This one certainly does.


----------



## ztevie

Great, sounds comforting to hear everything was top notch! Especially that part about low string action. I love low action, but also, to be able to set action real low the fretwork must be really well done.



> Every one of my countless stupid questions was answered. Every one of them, and I had many dumbass questions trust me.



Haha! Yeah, I just looked up my converstions with him. There's 112 emails total and I necer think a reply took more than 2 days. The majority of answers came the same or the next day... How he find time and patience to answer so quick I truly don't know?


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> I love low action, but also, to be able to set action real low the fretwork must be really well done.



I actually raised the lower 3 strings like half a circle, but the upper are still extremely low. effortless lead work


----------



## ztevie

Mockup:


----------



## thinkpad20

It's finally begun! I started hammering out the final details with Simon. Two options so far:












As always I'm torn.


----------



## thinkpad20

One thing I'm trying to decide is if I go for the bolt-on, which would look something like this:






Or the set-neck, which would look more like this:






I think they both look fantastic; the set neck might have better upper fret access but the bolt on is easier to repair...


----------



## pondman

That green one is just


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that green one is so amazing. I need it.


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah, if in the future I get another fiddle from Simon it might well be a guitar version of that green axe


----------



## vansinn

Is it just me, or is he making art.. 
It all looks so immaculate to my eyes - would love to get physical with those.

(looks towards my guitars; the need to go do some trussrod adjustments is growing on me)


----------



## pondman

vansinn said:


> Is it just me, or is he making art..
> It all looks so immaculate to my eyes - would love to get physical with those.
> 
> (looks towards my guitars; the need to go do some trussrod adjustments is growing on me)



That's exactly what I thought the first time I saw his stuff.


----------



## narad

I'm pretty much in queue for the guitar version of the green one. Or the bass version of the green one. Hard to decide


----------



## ztevie

I hope they play as good as they look... And where's kavinsky with that review?


----------



## Millul

Set neck all the way! It just flows so nicely!


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> I hope they play as good as they look... And where's kavinsky with that review?



still busy ha!
the guitar is amazing though, no worries!


----------



## thinkpad20

Millul said:


> Set neck all the way! It just flows so nicely!



I definitely agree that the set neck flows great, but considering that there's going to be a big color contrast between the neck and body woods on my instrument, I'm not sure it would flow as well. But maybe! My biggest worry is that at some point the neck would shift or something else that would be impossible to repair because of the set neck. But maybe I'm silly for worrying about that.

Also, I'm not sure why my images don't seem to be showing up  maybe imgur doesn't like to be direct-linked against? Idk


----------



## Hollowway

That bolt on you showed is actually mine. I love it. Looks aside, there is literally no space between the neck and pocket. I have no idea how his work is so accurate. I seriously want to kidnap him,chain him up make him build guitars in my garage, like Jesse in the the last season of Breaking Bad. But, he's Russian, and since my knowledge of Russian culture is based solely off of American movies, I'm assuming he knows his way around automatic weapons and how to fight really well. So I won't kidnap him. (But, Pondman and Tom Drinkwater - watch your backs! You're also on my list.)

Anyway, what was I saying? Oh yeah, his work is super clean, and the bolt on feels great. But, if you're a player whose thumb likes to creep up over the halfway mark on the neck, get the set neck. I'm one of those players, and it's taken me a few days to adapt to it. Which is fine, because I shouldn't be moving it so high up there anyway. 

And thinkpad, imgur took its toys and went home. You can no longer direct embed.


----------



## kavinsky

https://youtu.be/ulLuyWZZtck


----------



## thinkpad20

Hollowway said:


> That bolt on you showed is actually mine. I love it. Looks aside, there is literally no space between the neck and pocket. I have no idea how his work is so accurate. I seriously want to kidnap him,chain him up make him build guitars in my garage, like Jesse in the the last season of Breaking Bad. But, he's Russian, and since my knowledge of Russian culture is based solely off of American movies, I'm assuming he knows his way around automatic weapons and how to fight really well. So I won't kidnap him. (But, Pondman and Tom Drinkwater - watch your backs! You're also on my list.)
> 
> Anyway, what was I saying? Oh yeah, his work is super clean, and the bolt on feels great. But, if you're a player whose thumb likes to creep up over the halfway mark on the neck, get the set neck. I'm one of those players, and it's taken me a few days to adapt to it. Which is fine, because I shouldn't be moving it so high up there anyway.
> 
> And thinkpad, imgur took its toys and went home. You can no longer direct embed.



Oh wow, you're the one who got that Saturn?  I'm surprised you hadn't commented on this thread yet, but thanks for chiming in! Is there a NGD post anywhere with pics? 

I'm glad to hear that the joint wasn't a problem for you... I inspected what my thumb does when playing high on the neck and when I have my guitar on my left thigh it stays down pretty well but when on my right thigh it definitely wraps a bit. I'm sticking with the bolt on for now but I might change my mind last-minute... still a bit undecided.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I haven't done an NGD thread yet. I just got it a couple of weeks ago - I bought it as an "in stock" guitar, because I'm trying to avoid ordering any customs these days, since I seem to have an uncanny ability to choose people to take my money and never build a guitar.  Or to end up battling a bunch of issues in the process. Not that Simon would have done anything bad, but I'm just not keen on ordering these days. But, yes, I should definitely do an NGD! I really wanted the 8 string proto he did (the other headless model) but he sold it to someone else. Still, the Saturn is a super cool shape, and I prefer it to the double cut versions.


----------



## pondman

kavinsky said:


> https://youtu.be/ulLuyWZZtck



Unbelievable skills, I could watch these vids all day.


----------



## kavinsky

pondman said:


> Unbelievable skills, I could watch these vids all day.



you should watch the next one then! pretty good insight on the process.


----------



## vansinn

Hallmark of craftsmanship: Even when using machine tools, he's bloody _hand-guiding_ the stuff!
I didn't see much use of templates and guides, but measurements applied and partly hand trimmed like a crafty mason.
Yes, he's of course using CAD (who wouldn't..), but it's all the hand stuff afterwards that catches my rapid eye movements.
Impressive 

Looks like he's operating as part of a larger tool shop doing various other works, no?


----------



## JMO831

Part 3 is up! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_N6YXXWL2Y


----------



## kavinsky

JMO831 said:


> Part 3 is up! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_N6YXXWL2Y


jus embedding it for everybody


----------



## kavinsky

holy ....


----------



## thinkpad20

Hollowway said:


> And thinkpad, imgur took its toys and went home. You can no longer direct embed.



Well I'll post this off of my own server then Hope it shows up. And don't ddos me plz

Final mockup! Well, final enough anyway. 






Here are the (partial) specs:

Black limba body
Pau ferro top
Macassar ebony neck
Macassar ebony fretboard (w/ sapwood)
Fokin pickups (BPK aftermath style)
Mera bridge
Pau ferro knobs
SS frets


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinkpad20 said:


> Well I'll post this off of my own server then Hope it shows up. And don't ddos me plz:
> 
> Final mockup! Well, final enough anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the (partial) specs:
> 
> Black limba body
> Pau ferro top
> Macassar ebony neck
> Macassar ebony fretboard (w/ sapwood)
> Fokin pickups (BPK aftermath style)
> Mera bridge
> Pau ferro knobs
> SS frets



Oh my god that looks sexy.


----------



## laxu

Those videos are great! I wonder why he doesn't do at least the rough shaping or the neck and body with CNC though. Maybe it's not large enough for that kind of work?


----------



## thinkpad20

KnightBrolaire said:


> Oh my god that looks sexy.



Thanks dude it's been a lot of hammering out of details, especially wood selection, but I'm beyond excited at this point. I think it's going to be not only gorgeous but a completely unique instrument as well. 



JMO831 said:


> Part 3 is up! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_N6YXXWL2Y



So awesome. Man this guy has some _expensive_ looking equipment -- and he sure knows how to use it too. Seems like it would be such a fun job for those dedicated and talented enough to pursue it


----------



## JMO831

The mockup looks absolutely incredible! And I totally agree - absolutely gorgeous and completely unique. Aside from a few STK builds, this will be one of the rare guitars with an ebony neck!


----------



## thinkpad20

So here's one more mockup, this one with fretboard binding and markings. I'm not sure if I want to go for this or for no bindings... anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## kavinsky

seems a little too much with fret markers imo, don't think it needs to be any more busy with all the exotic wood choices/gold hardware you have there

I think it aims for a natural appearance overall and adding that much of a detail takes away from the clean look it already has.

I don't think you need the markings anyway cause you will get familiar with the fretboard really quick (given the side dots and distinct fingerboard figure).

the black neck binding wouldn't hurt though..? seems to blend in really nice contouring the neck but I'm not sure

ps I think it would look terrific eitherway haha

pps the last one


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah I agree, I think it's too busy, and also it kind of detracts from the organic look of it, as you say  I think I'll ditch the markers. Jury's still out on the binding though, I could go either way...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm a fan of the binding, though the fret markers don't really do anything for me. I'd say just go side dots.


----------



## kavinsky

I don't mind the binding at all as long as its nice and thin. should look cool with ebony neck


----------



## Lorcan Ward

kavinsky said:


> pps the last one




His workshop is almost as clean as his guitars. Looking forward to seeing the NGDs here soon.


----------



## EarlWellington

I like the fretboard markings myself


----------



## Pikka Bird

Lorcan Ward said:


> His workshop...



It looks like it's a communal kinda place. There are people in the background a few times throughout the videos who are working on something that's definitely not guitars.


----------



## thinkpad20

Pikka Bird said:


> It looks like it's a communal kinda place. There are people in the background a few times throughout the videos who are working on something that's definitely not guitars.



I'd have to rewatch it but I only saw his wife in the videos. That said I wouldn't be surprised if it were communal just based on how many fancy toys there are in there. But who knows.


----------



## kavinsky

Pikka Bird said:


> It looks like it's a communal kinda place. There are people in the background a few times throughout the videos who are working on something that's definitely not guitars.



He posted a lot of info on the workshop on fb/instagram in the past and it was mentioned that the area where it's located is restricted.
kinda makes no sense to leave the guitars where they all can be stolen, isn't it?
not to mention humidity management etc.

The workshop is solely padalka's, look up their social media, it's just Simon and his wife.
https://www.facebook.com/padalkaguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1113536618665736
https://www.facebook.com/padalkaguitars/posts/1112638772088854

ps afaik he shared the workshop space with Lepsky guitars a few years back, but it was some other place.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Never looked into it, but I guess it makes more sense like that. The wood room too... But man, color me jealous!


----------



## GraemeH

Someone made a bit of furniture in the same room as your guitar!? -10 tone points and no sustain, new BRJ confirmed.

That fret end finishing makes me moist.


----------



## ztevie

I think it was mentioned somewhere that is his own workshop, he don't share it with anyone. 
In some videos you can see a guy in the background doing some work on a guitar body, I assume he's got a hired guy helping him out with some stuff.


----------



## kavinsky

jesus christ dude, that neck joint 
is this a build for somebody of you guys? I vaguely remember some discussion about headless bodied guitar with a headstock


----------



## Taylor

kavinsky said:


>



Wow, all the lines are so clean and crisp! I like the veneer between the fretboard and the neck that runs through the side dots, classy touch.


----------



## pondman

This guy is just amazing !


----------



## thinkpad20

Seeing that neck joint I think seals it for me that I want the bolt on for my Saturn. Beautiful.


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> Seeing that neck joint I think seals it for me that I want the bolt on for my Saturn. Beautiful.


sounds like a contradiction lol


----------



## Chi

Been following his work for a while now and I'm impressed.


----------



## neun Arme

That is REALLY impressive!


----------



## kavinsky

more porn for yall heel lovers


----------



## crackout

Absolute astounding.
If I would commission custom builds instead doing it myself, I'd go for Padalka.

Exaclibur! *kneel*


----------



## kavinsky

the f%#$ is this?


----------



## meta4

kavinsky said:


> the f%#$ is this?



Art.


----------



## laxu

It's really impressive that everything looks to fit so precise together with super clean lines considering all that stuff is hand-shaped.


----------



## BlackMastodon

laxu said:


> It's really impressive that everything looks to fit so precise together with super clean lines considering all that stuff is hand-shaped.



GTFO, is it really? Got-dang.

That one reminds me a lot of the Parker Fly models that are all heavily carved. Loving all the pictures of their work.


----------



## Deegatron

Swing and a miss... you can clearly see his use of CNC machine in his "building process for CS and Ennea" video's. looks like he does most of the carves in the CNC but touches up the transitions by hand.

Don't get me wrong... stellar design and precision execution... but far from 100% hand carved...


----------



## thinkpad20

Deegatron said:


> Swing and a miss... you can clearly see his use of CNC machine in his "building process for CS and Ennea" video's. looks like he does most of the carves in the CNC but touches up the transitions by hand.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... stellar design and precision execution... but far from 100% hand carved...



The body shape is clearly cut by CNC, however I don't think that the carving is CNC. The video you mention doesn't show how the initial carving on the Ennea is done (unless I missed it), but it does show him doing the final neck joint carving by hand. In addition, you can see in this video around the 6:00 mark that he does it by hand (side note, if you haven't seen that vid I highly recommend ). So, I assume the same is true for the recent Ennea as well.


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> The body shape is clearly cut by CNC, however I don't think that the carving is CNC. The video you mention doesn't show how the initial carving on the Ennea is done (unless I missed it), but it does show him doing the final neck joint carving by hand. In addition, you can see in this video around the 6:00 mark that he does it by hand (side note, if you haven't seen that vid I highly recommend ). So, I assume the same is true for the recent Ennea as well.



I think the bevels are generally outlined by CNC and then get smoothened by hand

you can see those little grooves on the wood on the left horn, I believe thats CNC but I could be wrong


----------



## BlackMastodon

Well I mean that last photo kind of puts that question to rest doesn't it?


----------



## thinkpad20

Definitely, although it's still possible he does the ennea carving by hand. At the least, he does it by hand in the Hotchkiss video. Not sure if that's an anomaly, or if he used to do it by hand but now uses CNC, or if there's something about the Ennea carvings which lend themselves better do doing it by hand ¯\_(&#12484_/¯ I wish Simon posted on these forums  but I guess he's too busy making badass guitars


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> I wish Simon posted on these forums



He does on guitarplayer.ru 
He's "SfD".


----------



## Deegatron

Looks like the CNC machine doesn't show up in the video's until 2016. perhaps it's a new addition or he didn't have the carve profiles digitized until recently. I could imagine that would take some serious time....

Somebody go over to guitarplayer.ru and demand he do a fret level / re-crown tutorial.. 0.8mm on the treble and 1.5mm on the bass side is extremely low....
doesn't look like he has any fancy jig's or fixtures either... just a leveling bar and a diamond file...

I'm also curious what he's doing on the fret ends... he spends ALOT of time there and goes through about 4 different processes....


----------



## ztevie

Deegatron said:


> Looks like the CNC machine doesn't show up in the video's until 2016. perhaps it's a new addition or he didn't have the carve profiles digitized until recently. I could imagine that would take some serious time....
> 
> Somebody go over to guitarplayer.ru and demand he do a fret level / re-crown tutorial.. 0.8mm on the treble and 1.5mm on the bass side is extremely low....
> doesn't look like he has any fancy jig's or fixtures either... just a leveling bar and a diamond file...
> 
> I'm also curious what he's doing on the fret ends... he spends ALOT of time there and goes through about 4 different processes....



It'll be VERY interesting to compare the action to my Vigier Shawn Lane when I get my Padalka. The Vigier is 0.7/1.0 mm from factory. No stringbuzz either. Of course it has a perfectly flat fretboard and carbon rods instead of truss rid so it's obvious it's easier to get it lower.


----------



## kavinsky

dude..


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah that black and white one... so sexy


----------



## GraemeH

Does anyone know how you'd get that black/white?

Black grain filler then sand down so only the low valleys in the grain were black, but then how is the white done without going over the black?


----------



## meta4

GraemeH said:


> Does anyone know how you'd get that black/white?
> 
> Black grain filler then sand down so only the low valleys in the grain were black, but then how is the white done without going over the black?



I think - but could be wrong - that it would be the other way around: first painted white, then black, then the upper layer of black scraped off to reveal the white surface with the black in the grain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> I think - but could be wrong - that it would be the other way around: first painted white, then black, then the upper layer of black scraped off to reveal the white surface with the black in the grain.



yeah he did a video where he was working on a swamp ash body and did just that.


----------



## meta4

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah he did a video where he was working on a swamp ash body and did just that.



Makes sense. I had an Fbass with a very similar finish and it looked like it was just clear coated after that to give it a gloss - but one could still see some sinking in the grain in the right light. I think they either didn't use grain filler or, if they did, very little.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Glad to see his work is getting well recognized, he does fantastic stuff. Would love something done by him in the future.


----------



## thinkpad20

It has begun!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/padalkaguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1277469395605790


----------



## narad

..... My slot is up and I have like 10 ideas.


----------



## thinkpad20

narad said:


> ..... My slot is up and I have like 10 ideas.



Which one is yours? 

EDIT: I read this as "I have like 10 images".  what are you thinking of? By the way, I was definitely in the same boat.


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> ..... My slot is up and I have like 10 ideas.



Be sure you're really certain when you sign off on the final design. He's very clear there will be no changes beyond that point. Mine starts next month.


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> It has begun!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/padalkaguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1277469395605790



Congrats! Looks amazing!


----------



## thinkpad20

meta4 said:


> Be sure you're really certain when you sign off on the final design. He's very clear there will be no changes beyond that point. Mine starts next month.



I got him to add a half inch to my scale length  but yeah. I kind of wonder if I should get a thicker neck, because I went with a Petrucci profile but lately I've been digging the beefier neck on my Douglas Hadron 727 (somehow my cheapest guitar has become my #1 ). But I haven't brought it up and it's probably not worth it. I've really enjoyed every Petrucci I've played so I figure I can't really go wrong there.


----------



## meta4

Yeah, I asked about narrowing the nut by 1mm 2 days after signing off and it was clear he did not want to go there (he gave very clear warning before so that's cool - and, really, not a big issue). This is well before beginning the build. I can totally get why he'd want to discourage changes - plus his nature seems so precise, as reflected in his work, it sort of makes sense this specificity would extend elsewhere.
I should add he was happy to go back and forth as much as needed/desired before settling on the final design and was really great through that whole process. I was really impressed that he used photos of the actual agreed pieces of wood to approximate the wood grain and color.


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> Be sure you're really certain when you sign off on the final design. He's very clear there will be no changes beyond that point. Mine starts next month.



Cool, good to know!

As for specs, I'm super torn because on one hand I'd like a bass and I feel that the design of the Ennea is very unique and works really well with his grain-filled ash two-tone thing:






Guess I'm debating between an Ennea guitar or an Ennea bass, but also somewhat considering the Saturn/Neptune as well. But the green/black finish is killer, the new brown/black one is really nice, and then that white/black one looks potentially really suitable for the Ennea shape. I'm just at a loss -- and I haven't even gotten around to what number of strings it would be


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Cool, good to know!
> 
> As for specs, I'm super torn because on one hand I'd like a bass and I feel that the design of the Ennea is very unique and works really well with his grain-filled ash two-tone thing:
> 
> Guess I'm debating between an Ennea guitar or an Ennea bass, but also somewhat considering the Saturn/Neptune as well. But the green/black finish is killer, the new brown/black one is really nice, and then that white/black one looks potentially really suitable for the Ennea shape. I'm just at a loss -- and I haven't even gotten around to what number of strings it would be



I can so relate! I'm getting an Ennea bass - singlecut - but tortured myself over the specifics including number of strings, pickups and, yes, finish options. In the end I just kept it simple.


----------



## kavinsky

few fresh ones


----------



## thinkpad20

Hahahahaha fat kitteh


----------



## Deegatron

Feline Obesity is no laughing matter sir.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Need more kitty pictures.


----------



## Chi

If I ever get a custom guitar made, this guy is probably on top of my list.


----------



## Grif

Whats the upcharge on the cat option?

Really nice axe though, that top would make bulb blush


----------



## kavinsky

reverse lagoon burst. 2016 fashion trends 101


----------



## Snarpaasi

Found this thread two days ago. Became a fan already. Their YouTube channel is great!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hrrnnnnnnn the colour on that burl single cut.


----------



## ztevie

My maple burl top really came alive after some light staining... Better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## Snarpaasi

ztevie said:


> My maple burl top really came alive after some light staining... Better than I could have hoped for.



Sick!


----------



## thinkpad20

ztevie said:


> My maple burl top really came alive after some light staining... Better than I could have hoped for.



Wow, that is absolutely stunning


----------



## ztevie

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow, that is absolutely stunning



Yeah, it's amazing what a little stain (and some Luthier skill I presume) can do? 
Here's the top raw:


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> My maple burl top really came alive after some light staining... Better than I could have hoped for.



Beautiful. How are you having it finished?


----------



## ztevie

Clear gloss on the top to make the grain pop like above. Matt back and matt/satin for the whole neck.


----------



## meta4

Nice. Gloss makes a whole lot of sense with that top. I love the contrast idea with both the black and the gloss top/matt sides, back, etc.


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> Nice. Gloss makes a whole lot of sense with that top. I love the contrast idea with both the black and the gloss top/matt sides, back, etc.



Originally I wanted a slight dark brown burst toward the top edges, but Simon sent me some pics yesterday and asked me if I still wanted the burst.
Hell no! Seeing those pics the burst is cancelled!
He agreed...


----------



## meta4

I would agree. I like the slight brown burst too but think you made the better choice. I really liked that pale moon ebony one he did, "nature", which didn't do the bust but also had the black contrasting back and sides (though the top was matt on that one which made sense).


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> I would agree. I like the slight brown burst too but think you made the better choice. I really liked that pale moon ebony one he did, "nature", which didn't do the bust but also had the black contrasting back and sides (though the top was matt on that one which made sense).



But my back/sides is not black, it will be natural matt mahogany. The hardware is black though. Then maple neck with mahogany stripes and a birdseye board. The top also has scraped binding which should blend in nicely with the birdseye board.
I actually was going back and forth between black or natural back but finally decided to go natural.


----------



## meta4

That will still look great. I think I read "back" as "black" - my bad; I should have paid better attention. What are you doing for the headstock?


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> That will still look great. I think I read "back" as "black" - my bad; I should have paid better attention. What are you doing for the headstock?



It's the CS headstock matching the top.


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> It's the CS headstock matching the top.



That will look great. I look forward to seeing it (not as much as you, however, I'm sure!)

I wanted to do a CS type headstock on the Ennea bass I'm having made but he wouldn't go for it. We did work out a good compromise though.


----------



## kavinsky

is it yours, ztevie?


----------



## ztevie

Yep, that's the one...


----------



## Pikka Bird

meta4 said:


> I wanted to do a CS type headstock on the Ennea bass I'm having made but he wouldn't go for it.



Strange. Did he say why?


----------



## meta4

Pikka Bird said:


> Strange. Did he say why?



"As for CS headstock, I don't think it's a good idea"

I find he's very open to unusual ideas and can be enthusiastic about them - but they have to agree with his own aesthetics (which is okay as I've not seen him make anything which I thought was in poor taste). There was similar with some of the color conversations though I'm confident the end result will be great.

On the Ennea, I infer that he sees it as a complete design which includes the headstock. Still, he does listen and suggested doing a chamfer on the headstock which hints at the same idea.


----------



## ztevie

Haha, at first I wanted a Ennea Headstock for this guitar, but he didn't want to do it. Esthetic reasons.
I'm fine with it, he's been pretty much spot on regarding all details so far.
This guitar has a couple of not so common specs, like for example 24.75" scale on a superstrat shape.
Some luthiers won't do that, but he had no problem with it.


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> Haha, at first I wanted a Ennea Headstock for this guitar, but he didn't want to do it. Esthetic reasons.



Maybe we can trade 

I think he's a real artist so I'll go with his judgement on it (not that there's a choice...) He does have good taste so I can't fault him.

Same thing on scale: I wanted the fairly unusual 34.5 inch and no problem at all.


----------



## kavinsky

beautiful


----------



## MFB

ztevie said:


> My maple burl top really came alive after some light staining... Better than I could have hoped for.


----------



## thinkpad20

That walnut and mahogany guitar is a real beaut. Also digging the hell out of that sprayed-black ash guitar. Very sleek, looks almost futuristic


----------



## narad

The sprayed black ash is awesome. The only ones I've seen that were that uniformly black are the Rick Toone nitro models.


----------



## pondman

This guy is too good...he's beginning to piss me off now


----------



## neun Arme

This guy's really talented.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Please don't let this guy get hit with the SSO Luthier's curse. 

His work looks incredible and it'd be a shame if he ever stopped building.


----------



## Snarpaasi

BlackMastodon said:


> Please don't let this guy get hit with the SSO Luthier's curse.
> 
> His work looks incredible and it'd be a shame if he ever stopped building.



Eh, what means SSO luthier's curse? Overbooked orders, delays, burnout etc?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Snarpaasi said:


> Eh, what means SSO luthier's curse? Overbooked orders, delays, burnout etc?


Yep, all of the above. Throw in some corrupt business dealings in there a la BRJ, too.


----------



## meta4

BlackMastodon said:


> Yep, all of the above. Throw in some corrupt business dealings in there a la BRJ, too.



Simon seems very organized and ethical on the business dealings, money, etc. He's also really young. He could be around for a long time.


----------



## Snarpaasi

BlackMastodon said:


> Yep, all of the above. Throw in some corrupt business dealings in there a la BRJ, too.



Yeah, I thought it would be better not to mention those scams in terms of good spirit


----------



## kavinsky

he's totally on schedule. 
just look at the timeline on his social media pages, dig into history a little bit.
he constantly uploads progress photos of ongoing projects, if I remember correctly he stopped taking orders until 2017 to prevent overloads.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Yeah. Now that we've explained what the curse is, lets not turn this thread into speculation about Padalka - So far *all* news of his operation has been excellent, with happy customers, reasonable turnarounds and stuff built to a high level.

It would be a shame to marr that before there's a reason to.


----------



## narad

GuitarBizarre said:


> Yeah. Now that we've explained what the curse is, lets not turn this thread into speculation about Padalka - So far *all* news of his operation has been excellent, with happy customers, reasonable turnarounds and stuff built to a high level.
> 
> It would be a shame to marr that before there's a reason to.



Well, it's still dumb to hush any conversation of the topic. You know, Vik had a lot of things going in his favor -- basically the same -- before going nuts..... 

I've had builds with both, and interacting with both guys feels entirely different. Talking to Vik makes it seem like you should be entitled to every email, etc. 

I'm just in the first week or so of spec'ing with Simon, but he's really on top of things. I chose a couple pieces of ash for the build, but when they were laid out in a bookmatch with a template -- all stuff Simon does -- the grain just wasn't looking right to me. I thought about just seeing how it goes, but I did wind up asking to change pieces. No problem - he grabbed photos of a couple more, and we found a set that I think is really nice and fits what I had in mind. With Vik, I know I would have had to just suck it up and take those pieces, since I had already "selected them". 

Can't wait for the updated photoshop preview -- will post here when it's done. I can't recall the last time I was this excited about a build, and I think a lot of that has to do with the fact that he's generating these previews, even down to how the wood figuring is laid out on the body, so I know we have a shared vision. Normally I photoshop some previews and send to the builder, but the finished product looks very far from what I sent them. Simon has a pretty good track record of delivering what has been sketched out.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, at least the guy isn't like the australian dude with the pointy guitars who never showed that kind of craftsmanship. Caution is understandable and good, but there's no reason for badmouthing from the start. _Someone _has to order the first guitars anyway.


----------



## kavinsky

narad said:


> Can't wait for the updated photoshop preview


keep us posted


----------



## narad

kavinsky said:


> keep us posted



Hot off the presses!


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Hot off the presses!



Very nice. 

I was going back and forth and almost did a very similar layout: a 5 with two pickups (though if that route I was going to use Nordstrands and sans preamp) with the same transparent gray and contrasting center stripe. We are doing the same chamfer on the tip of the headstock. I ended up going for just a 4 string with one pickup/one knob as I like minimalist aesthetic with the design - however, already thinking of a 5 more like this as well...


----------



## thinkpad20

narad said:


> Hot off the presses!



Looks beautiful. I do love the ennea shape. Sure looks substantial though, how much is it going to weigh? Also what do all those knobs do?


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I was going back and forth and almost did a very similar layout: a 5 with two pickups (though if that route I was going to use Nordstrands and sans preamp) with the same transparent gray and contrasting center stripe. We are doing the same chamfer on the tip of the headstock. I ended up going for just a 4 string with one pickup/one knob as I like minimalist aesthetic with the design - however, already thinking of a 5 more like this as well...



Yea, I don't want to copy an order but that one he's building now with the trans grey is just too good. I also like a minimalist aesthetic, but with the 2 pickups, kind of forced my hand. Look forward to seeing yours though! Similarly, I'd consider a more outrageously spec'd 4 in the future once I get hands-on with this. Lead time for the build is 6 months.



thinkpad20 said:


> Looks beautiful. I do love the ennea shape. Sure looks substantial though, how much is it going to weigh? Also what do all those knobs do?



volume and blend, then high-mid, low-mid, bass for the darkglass pre. Then minitoggles for inner/outer/both coils on each pickup. As for weight, ha, no idea. I think maybe less than one would think, since some of the body is thinned out. A lot of perimeter though!


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Yea, I don't want to copy an order but that one he's building now with the trans grey is just too good. I also like a minimalist aesthetic, but with the 2 pickups, kind of forced my hand. Look forward to seeing yours though! Similarly, I'd consider a more outrageously spec'd 4 in the future once I get hands-on with this. Lead time for the build is 6 months.



I agree, that trans grey looks amazing. On the hands-on aspect, I'm curious how it will feel for playing when seated given the twist of the chamfers on the treble side horn. Sure looks great regardless.

Here's mine:


----------



## narad

Nice - down to one knob is great!

I'm not worried about the comfort with respect to the upper bout contours, since it looks similar to a Teuffel tesla. And my bass playing is hindered much, much less by something like that than my guitar playing.


----------



## meta4

I like the one knob thing. I have so much outboard stuff that I find on-board redundant. I also remember years ago in a studio the engineer asking for a passive signal; less diplomatically though, "I've got a Neave channel strip, an Avalon and a UA, you've got a 9v battery, let's use the former." Still, Darkglass is a very nice choice.

The Tesla is really cool and, yes, quite small horn on that side. What I wonder is if the built in twist may make it want to rotate on the leg when sitting. Probably not but can't have a real sense of ergonomics until actually having it in hand. Can't wait - sounds like we have similar timelines as this is supposed to be delivered in June.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I disagree with the creator- the CS headstock would look great on those Ennea basses.


----------



## meta4

Pikka Bird said:


> I disagree with the creator- the CS headstock would look great on those Ennea basses.



I was disappointed he didn't agree. It echos the contouring on the body and would tie it together IMO. On narad's rendering you can see the color contrast of the chamfer - same on mine but it doesn't show up in the rendering - so it does achieve some of that. Still, I would have liked to do the CS thing... but this looks okay as well:


----------



## narad

What throws me off most about that is just the 3 on 1 tuner arrangement.

btw, which one's the CS headstock?


----------



## meta4

CS headstock is like this:













https://www.facebook.com/padalkagui...164343436303/1143844238968307/?type=3&theater

I asked for the 3+1. A little more compact than 4 in line and less conventional than 2+2. I also think it compliments the asymmetric aspect of the overall design.


----------



## pondman

kavinsky said:


> beautiful



That is unbelievably handsome.


----------



## Viginez

yeah, that's sexy
not a fan of all of his designs, too abstract sometimes, but his work is unbelievable


----------



## kavinsky

https://www.facebook.com/padalkagui...164343436303/1298623783490351/?type=3&theater

don't sleep on this one


----------



## MoonJelly

^shoot...it's this, or down payment on my first home. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I reeeeeaaally want an ennea bass or guitar, but I don't think I can rationalize it. I have too many on order as it is. And I already have the Saturn 7. Ugh! I want an ennea though!


----------



## thinkpad20

I'm seriously thinking about another one, even though I'm still waiting on the first one, hahaha. Gonna have to give this some serious thought...


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about another one, even though I'm still waiting on the first one, hahaha. Gonna have to give this some serious thought...



Same thing - but decided to wait until the next time the queue opens so that I have time with the first one to see what I'd want to change or duplicate in a second one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If I didn't have orders with Daemoness and Waghorn already I would totally order a Saturn 8 string.


----------



## kavinsky

not too keen on the ennea guitar doublecut shape, but I dig the wood choices


















this one is crazy good though, holy ....


----------



## pondman

^ This guy is from another planet !


----------



## Spicypickles

That is the cleanest work I've ever seen. Absolutely jaw-dropping.


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


>



Wow that is so cool; I've never seen that before.


----------



## narad

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow that is so cool; I've never seen that before.



At first I thought there were little slots of wood that could be slid into place like mahjong or something to convert back and forth between fretted and fretless. I don't think there's the need so much, but I have an idea how to do this -- would be really cool.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, that fretted/fretless transition, with an extra couple of frets on the higher strings, is just showing off - in the best possible way. Insane level of talent. Is it wrong that I want to kidnap him, and make him build for me exclusively, like Jesse Pinkman, or Tony Start in Iron Man 1?


----------



## Hollowway

pondman said:


> ^ This guy is from another planet !



Lol, it's true! It's like how people think the pyramids were built by aliens, because it seemed beyond anything else that was possible at the time. Maybe Simon descended from the Egyptian pyramid craftsmen?


----------



## Deegatron

Hollowway said:


> Lol, it's true! It's like how people think the pyramids were built by aliens, because it seemed beyond anything else that was possible at the time. Maybe Simon descended from the Egyptian pyramid craftsmen?



Or maybe he IS the Egyptian pyramid Craftsman.... 

I am immortal,
I have inside me blood of kings,
I have no rival,
No man can be my equal,
Take me to the future of your world

don't copy his work.... THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!

god I miss that show.... why in gods name did it ever go off the air....


----------



## meta4

That fretted/fretless hybrid is an amazing example of design and building skill. As a bass player, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense though: if one's intonation chops are good in the upper register - where it's much more challenging - the lower register is comparatively so much easier - and those frets pretty much redundant. I do like the fret at the top end of the fretboard for slap (and, in fairness, the lower register frets would be a factor with some slap playing left hand technique).
Still, it looks crazy good. Love the color choices.


----------



## narad

Deegatron said:


> god I miss that show.... why in gods name did it ever go off the air....



There can only be one. Doesn't leave a lot of room for continued conflict.


----------



## SD83

Every time I come back to this thread it has gotten even more awesome.


----------



## kavinsky

ha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

someday I'll own a saturn headless.


----------



## thinkpad20

Wow, headless multi scale with a tremolo. Really going all out. Also that top is insane looking


----------



## EarlWellington

kavinsky said:


> ha



If you were to make the fret markers offset in a sine pattern away from the 12 fret each way it would look cool, like spiraling arms of a galaxy


----------



## narad

whoa, what trem is on the headless?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> whoa, what trem is on the headless?



Pretty sure it's a technology for musicians tremolo


----------



## BlackMastodon

That 5 string fretless hybrid bass is absolutely insane, and confirms that Narad's build is gonna look aces with a similar colour scheme.

Also, are the control cavity covers matching grain?


----------



## kavinsky

BlackMastodon said:


> That 5 string fretless hybrid bass is absolutely insane, and confirms that Narad's build is gonna look aces with a similar colour scheme.
> 
> Also, are the control cavity covers matching grain?


it seems so, noticed that too
he takes his cavity covers game seriously lol

more guitar porn


----------



## meta4

kavinsky said:


>



Wow, that's as clean as it gets.


----------



## Deegatron

Alright, I'm impressed with his wiring as well.. 
I'm still trying to figure out where he managed to ground the pickups to.... 
That's painfully clean.


----------



## Andromalia

That's pretty impressive work. If he can keep it up and earn enough to get a living from his production speed he's all set.


----------



## pondman

From what I've seen so far I'd rank this guy the potentially best and most promising builder out there . Just unbelievable talent.


----------



## Electrotimber

kavinsky said:


> it seems so, noticed that too
> he takes his cavity covers game seriously lol
> 
> more guitar porn



Excuse me one question please if I may. How do you advice a trick to make the headstock transition on a multiscale neck? In other words not to have straight line between headstock cap and nut.


----------



## MoonJelly

Deegatron said:


> Alright, I'm impressed with his wiring as well..
> I'm still trying to figure out where he managed to ground the pickups to....
> That's painfully clean.



I was squinting hard 
He probably has them grounded to the trem, or there is a battery box elsewhere on the guitar and it's an active system 

The quality of his work finish reminds me of the way Ron Kirn handles a Strat. The inside is as pretty as the outside!


----------



## GraemeH

Jesus. The cleanliness of the guy's work makes some big brands' custom shop creations look like a Dima Ghotic. 

£20k for a Blackmachine that looks like a supermarket own-brand guitar or one of these for a fraction? Hmm.


----------



## metecem

Deegatron said:


> Alright, I'm impressed with his wiring as well..
> I'm still trying to figure out where he managed to ground the pickups to....
> That's painfully clean.



I think he uses something like this.


----------



## kavinsky

I almost feel like I'm cheating on my padalka by saying this, but
this one really stands out, such a stunner


----------



## Inceptic

^Anyone know what kind of nut is that?


----------



## thinkpad20

Inceptic said:


> ^Anyone know what kind of nut is that?



He lists it in the description as just a "roller nut". I'm not sure who makes it though.


----------



## MoonJelly

That particular one is made by LSR. Fender distributes them.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...6775490-sku^[email protected]^PLA


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Bear in mind when it comes to the LSR nuts, they're great - until you want to use thicker strings OR any gunk/grime gets into the works.

Then they are liable to become a scratchy mess that you'll never get the grit out of.


----------



## pondman

narad said:


> Cool, good to know!
> 
> As for specs, I'm super torn because on one hand I'd like a bass and I feel that the design of the Ennea is very unique and works really well with his grain-filled ash two-tone thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm debating between an Ennea guitar or an Ennea bass, but also somewhat considering the Saturn/Neptune as well. But the green/black finish is killer, the new brown/black one is really nice, and then that white/black one looks potentially really suitable for the Ennea shape. I'm just at a loss -- and I haven't even gotten around to what number of strings it would be



How much is one of those ?


----------



## meta4

pondman said:


> How much is one of those ?



As was inevitable, his prices have gone up. Base price for Ennea singlecut 4 string is now $2,500 and goes up with options (of which there are very many - and reasonably priced IMO). The price list can be downloaded from his order page.
Of course, coming into the EU, import charges are to be expected as well.


----------



## ztevie

And... It is done: http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/space-102/


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> And... It is done: http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/space-102/



congrats mate.
she's a beauty, isnt she?
love how the top came out





these are cool too


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah that's a really beautiful instrument man, congrats. That top is just fantastic. Can't wait until mine is done


----------



## thinkpad20

Also, going from when you posted the mockup, looks like it's just over three months build time. Not bad at all!


----------



## ztevie

Yeah, I'm happy with how it came out. Now the real test awaits, how will it play? 

He held the schedule he had setup for the build.
I think it was in May or June I paid the first $100. At that point he said the build will start in September and take 3-4 months. Spot on!


----------



## narad

That is absolutely crazy! It turned out amazing! Great binding detail along the side-dots too.


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> Yeah, I'm happy with how it came out. Now the real test awaits, how will it play?
> 
> He held the schedule he had setup for the build.
> I think it was in May or June I paid the first $100. At that point he said the build will start in September and take 3-4 months. Spot on!



Awesome. That's perfect in every way. Congrats. I'm going to bet it plays great.

Impressive that he manages timelines as well as he does (I have longer to wait - paid my deposit in April and on target for June delivery but Enneas have a build time of six month).


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> Awesome. That's perfect in every way. Congrats. I'm going to bet it plays great.
> 
> Impressive that he manages timelines as well as he does (I have longer to wait - paid my deposit in April and on target for June delivery but Enneas have a build time of six month).



Worth waiting for! It's good he keeps a tight schedule where he even closes the ordering list sometimes. It gives a good impression of honesty and organisation. 

I asked him how it plays, he responded: "Sounds perfect for sh.redding! 
Pretty much like I ex.pected to hear from m.ahogany and maple wit.h Dimarzios and light. strings"


----------



## meta4

Nice. Any idea how long the shipping, etc will take?


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> Nice. Any idea how long the shipping, etc will take?



Have no idea... 1 week I'd guess? It's not so far from Russia to Sweden but when shipping anything can happen.


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> Have no idea... 1 week I'd guess? It's not so far from Russia to Sweden but when shipping anything can happen.



Yes, I'm in Poland. Not far as well but things like this can spend as much time or more in customs than in transit here.


----------



## ztevie

Especially when it arrives from non-Eu countries.


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> Especially when it arrives from non-Eu countries.



Exactly. I'm also wondering what level of duty/VAT will be be applied.


----------



## ztevie

Tax + custom fee on both the guitars price and shipping.
In Sweden we have insane tax so for me if a guitar cost $2040 and the shipping $60, tax and customs is 30%.
So 2040+60=2100. 2100 + 30% = roughly $2800 in the end. 
I think you have lower tax in Poland? Here the tax itself is 25%. 

It's funny how they calculate. First I will pay customs fee on the $2100. Then they add the tax on top of that, so I even pay tax on the customs fee!!


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> Tax + custom fee on both the guitars price and shipping.
> In Sweden we have insane tax so for me if a guitar cost $2040 and the shipping $60, tax and customs is 30%.
> So 2040+60=2100. 2100 + 30% = roughly $2800 in the end.
> I think you have lower tax in Poland? Here the tax itself is 25%.
> 
> It's funny how they calculate. First I will pay customs fee on the $2100. Then they add the tax on top of that, so I even pay tax on the customs fee!!



jesus, thats outrageous


----------



## meta4

Sounds about the same - perhaps slightly less as the tax is 22 or 23% in Poland - and they also tax the shipping and insurance amount (sounds the same for you).
Still, there are some strange exemptions. i.e. I had a computer keyboard sent and was then informed it was exempt even though it was over the cost threshold. On the flip side, I know of someone who was sent a several year old used laptop and customs looked up the model, etc and taxed it as new and at full retail - the cumulative tax/fees was more than it was worth.


----------



## ztevie

Haha... The government taketh and the government giveth(not as much)...


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah I have no idea what the customs situation is going to be shipping to America. I'm trying not to worry too much about it. Maybe someone here knows?


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> Yeah I have no idea what the customs situation is going to be shipping to America. I'm trying not to worry too much about it. Maybe someone here knows?



I think it's like 6% but not sure - and not always applied (I think).


----------



## meta4

^ looks like "from free to 6%" coming into the U.S.
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...ments-(i.e.,-keyboard,-piano,-string,-guitar,


----------



## narad

Yea, importing to the US is so unfair. If I have an expensive guitar being delivered I still get it shipped to my family in the states.


----------



## pondman

6% ! Thats nothing, its 20% over here and the bastards charge vat on the postage as well


----------



## 7sevenstring7

narad said:


> Great binding detail along the side-dots too.



Couldn't agree more. Simon's work looks fantastic, really looking forward to seeing more builds.


----------



## ztevie

Love the clean electronics install. Not the birds nest I myself usually create...


----------



## Snarpaasi

pondman said:


> 6% ! Thats nothing, its 20% over here and the bastards charge vat on the postage as well



Exactly. VAT 23% iirc + few % of customs fee on top of that. Now please define again "unfair".


----------



## littleredguitars2

ztevie said:


> Love the clean electronics install. Not the birds nest I myself usually create...



i love that!


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## MFB

Fvck, that's some clean wiring.


----------



## meta4

Now he's just showing off...


----------



## Snarpaasi

That's way too clean, even sterile! This is me changing pickups: http://11337-presscdn-0-2.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/_mg_3357-800x600.jpg


----------



## jwade

Snarpaasi said:


> That's way too clean, even sterile! This is me changing pickups:


----------



## meta4

ztevie said:


> And... It is done: http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/space-102/



Curious - any review?


----------



## ztevie

meta4 said:


> Curious - any review?



Haven't had that much playtime yet, but the first impression is great. 
It was packed extremely careful, he uses a foam board box, with thin masonite on the outside. The guitar itself is packed into insane amounts of bubble wrap. I doubt even the most evil ups employee can find energy enough to break this guitar?
Appearance wise, I can't find a single flaw on it. The neck joint seems extremely precise. The fret job is great aswell. 
String action is really low, as I requested, still no buzz and the sustain is there on all frets/strings. Intonation was spot on. So flawless setup...
I have a AxeFx XL+, and the tuner on that thing is great in my opinion. It has a normal analog style meter and also a ball that spins when you're out of tune. The faster it spins the more off you are. It's really hard to get that ball to be still, and even if you get there it will slowly start spinning a second or two after you hit the string. 
But this is the first guitar where that ball actually don't move as the tone fades out. Impressive.

This sounds like a commercial for padalka, but i just can't find any negatives right now. Every guitar I ever bought had some minor things you could complain about, even guitars in this price range... But at the moment I can't say anything else than its a top quality guitar that was built with an amazing attention to details. Overall the experience during the preorder/build period has also been flawless...
So, yeah... I'm happy! 
I'll try to maybe shoot a video later on with a review after the honeymoon.


----------



## meta4

Excellent! Happy for you.


----------



## pondman

ztevie said:


> Haven't had that much playtime yet, but the first impression is great.
> It was packed extremely careful, he uses a foam board box, with thin masonite on the outside. The guitar itself is packed into insane amounts of bubble wrap. I doubt even the most evil ups employee can find energy enough to break this guitar?
> Appearance wise, I can't find a single flaw on it. The neck joint seems extremely precise. The fret job is great aswell.
> String action is really low, as I requested, still no buzz and the sustain is there on all frets/strings. Intonation was spot on. So flawless setup...
> I have a AxeFx XL+, and the tuner on that thing is great in my opinion. It has a normal analog style meter and also a ball that spins when you're out of tune. The faster it spins the more off you are. It's really hard to get that ball to be still, and even if you get there it will slowly start spinning a second or two after you hit the string.
> But this is the first guitar where that ball actually don't move as the tone fades out. Impressive.
> 
> This sounds like a commercial for padalka, but i just can't find any negatives right now. Every guitar I ever bought had some minor things you could complain about, even guitars in this price range... But at the moment I can't say anything else than its a top quality guitar that was built with an amazing attention to details. Overall the experience during the preorder/build period has also been flawless...
> So, yeah... I'm happy!
> I'll try to maybe shoot a video later on with a review after the honeymoon.



This is getting creepy now


----------



## electriceye

Snarpaasi said:


> That's way too clean, even sterile! This is me changing pickups: http://11337-presscdn-0-2.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/_mg_3357-800x600.jpg



LOL! I totally feel the same way. I was ashamed when I brought my latest rebuild to the luthier for advice....


----------



## electriceye

Snarpaasi said:


> That's way too clean, even sterile! This is me changing pickups: http://11337-presscdn-0-2.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/_mg_3357-800x600.jpg



And look at this one!


----------



## ztevie

electriceye said:


> And look at this one!



That's mine... But don't worry, if I change pickups in the future I'll have it look like a normal cavity. I'll post a pic when that happens...


----------



## electriceye

ztevie said:


> That's mine... But don't worry, if I change pickups in the future I'll have it look like a normal cavity. I'll post a pic when that happens...



No no! That would be like smashing the Mona Lisa!


----------



## electriceye

TBH, as a wannabe builder, this guy really ups the game and puts me on notice that I have a very, very, very.....very long way to go. But! He's also showing me what to aspire to be and now I know how high my standards need to be if I ever get around to actually selling guitars. (You have no idea how hard I'm kicking myself for not pursuing luthiery after I graduated college in '94 with a near-worthless degree. It's what I wanted to do, but like many other things, I didn't do it.  )


----------



## Infernal_Death

I don't know. I just took up building guitars around 1 year ago (been building Recording gear and Guitar Amps before starting guitar building) and it's ton of fun and everything but i would never like to start selling guitars and go professional in the luthier business even if i would have the skills to do (which i don't).
Just like making Metal music, it seems to me that this is something best to stay as a hobby. If you want to pursuit it professionally, it will put tons of pressure on you as you need a business plan and make money to pay your bills. At some point you will face idiot customers who will raise hell even if you did everything right. 

I'd rather keep fun things as a hobby and have a "normal" job (SW programmer in my case) that is taking care of the bills. That way i can do what i want with guitar building. I can take how ever long i want and do stuff the way i want. This freedom i think is very nice to have.

Edit: Somehow i thought i am in the "what's on your bench" thread. Haha so i took the pic of my stuff i work on out. This doesn't belong in this thread.

Flo


----------



## Danklin

Honestly, this in a 7 string would be so GAS


----------



## electriceye

Infernal_Death said:


> I don't know. I just took up building guitars around 1 year ago (been building Recording gear and Guitar Amps before starting guitar building) and it's ton of fun and everything but i would never like to start selling guitars and go professional in the luthier business even if i would have the skills to do (which i don't).
> Just like making Metal music, it seems to me that this is something best to stay as a hobby. If you want to pursuit it professionally, it will put tons of pressure on you as you need a business plan and make money to pay your bills. At some point you will face idiot customers who will raise hell even if you did everything right.
> 
> I'd rather keep fun things as a hobby and have a "normal" job (SW programmer in my case) that is taking care of the bills. That way i can do what i want with guitar building. I can take how ever long i want and do stuff the way i want. This freedom i think is very nice to have.
> 
> Edit: Somehow i thought i am in the "what's on your bench" thread. Haha so i took the pic of my stuff i work on out. This doesn't belong in this thread.
> 
> Flo



Oh, trust me, at my rate, I'll be a hobbyist and that's about it....


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## JumpingInFire

I normally hate gold hardware but this is so ridiculously classy.

I'm in love...


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah it's a real beauty. While a lot of other headless designs look to me like quirky odd ducks (though that's not necessarily bad), I think Simon's are really in a class of themselves for looking like elegant sophisticated instruments, almost as if that's just how a guitar is supposed to look. The black one above is a perfect example of that.


----------



## EarlWellington

That truss rod cover (I'm assuming) at the base of the fretboard is really clever


----------



## Hollowway

EarlWellington said:


> That truss rod cover (I'm assuming) at the base of the fretboard is really clever



Yep - and it's held in with two magnets. There's a pic floating around somewhere....


----------



## Walshy

electriceye said:


> TBH, as a wannabe builder, this guy really ups the game and puts me on notice that I have a very, very, very.....very long way to go. But! He's also showing me what to aspire to be and now I know how high my standards need to be if I ever get around to actually selling guitars. (You have no idea how hard I'm kicking myself for not pursuing luthiery after I graduated college in '94 with a near-worthless degree. It's what I wanted to do, but like many other things, I didn't do it.  )



I was 28 before it dawned on me that luthiery is the greatest job in the world and I've been learning every day since then. I too use Padalka as a marker of where I want to get to. The way he works and his attention to detail is inspiring. He's the perfect example of how you run a one-man luthiery operation.


----------



## ztevie

Walshy said:


> The way he works and his attention to detail is inspiring. He's the perfect example of how you run a one-man luthiery operation.



True... A few days after i received the guitar he mailed me and said he'd seen the package had been delivered and asked if everything was OK.
Everything from the first discussions to delivery has been spot on. Add to that an amazing quality product and it doesn't get any better. It's nice, especially these days when you hear about several luthiers don't hold their promises with big delays or even keep the money without finishing the guitar?
But I think these things can be avoided to a certain degree. When I send requests for a custom guitar most answer very promptly. It's when you start going into details and almost harassing them with questions you will notice that some will not answer so prompt anymore, and maybe even seem irritated in their answers. 
Before I went with Padalka I discussed with many at the same time. Besides Padalka, Waghorn and Zeal stood out being very patient, with prompt and detailed answers.


----------



## Walshy

ztevie said:


> True... A few days after i received the guitar he mailed me and said he'd seen the package had been delivered and asked if everything was OK.
> Everything from the first discussions to delivery has been spot on. Add to that an amazing quality product and it doesn't get any better. It's nice, especially these days when you hear about several luthiers don't hold their promises with big delays or even keep the money without finishing the guitar?
> But I think these things can be avoided to a certain degree. When I send requests for a custom guitar most answer very promptly. It's when you start going into details and almost harassing them with questions you will notice that some will not answer so prompt anymore, and maybe even seem irritated in their answers.
> Before I went with Padalka I discussed with many at the same time. Besides Padalka, Waghorn and Zeal stood out being very patient, with prompt and detailed answers.



Really pleased to hear about your positive experience, mate. I'm not surprised he wanted to hear if it got to you OK - I imagine when you put that much work into something and ship it hundreds of miles, you need some reassurance all is well!

Tom Waghorn is another who stands out as a total pro. I'm sure you'd have no regrets if you went with him in future.


----------



## ztevie

Walshy said:


> Tom Waghorn is another who stands out as a total pro. I'm sure you'd have no regrets if you went with him in future.



I was very close ordering from him but the waiting time was a bit long.


----------



## pott

He's got about 18 months right now. Ordering my second Waghorn as we speak  Tom's a real pro and an incredible luthier.


----------



## Walshy

A long waiting list is a good sign, I say. I imagine many small workshops reach a point where they start to consider hiring apprentices/more luthiers if they get inundated. It's a delicate balance because I imagine people like Tom or Simon Padalka enjoy being boutique outlets.


----------



## ztevie

Yes, long waiting list may not be ideal but it's a good sign for sure. 
I ordered my Padalka in the right time, his order list for 2017 is full booked as it seems.
So I managed to catch a slot right between where he had made enough guitars to gain attention and where he gets so popular he's swamped with orders. 
I admire him for still just taking 3-4 builds each month. It would be easy to hire someone, doubling the income, but maybe loose some quality in the process...


----------



## Danklin

EDIT: Read the FAQ finally and got my answer there


----------



## kavinsky

nice neck, *thinkpad20*


----------



## ztevie

Is this Thinkpad's? Really nice!
And I see he chose hidden fretends by using binding/veneer as I did...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh my god that neck/fretboard combo is amazing. mac ebony with pale moon, right?


----------



## narad

Man all this intricate binding work and stuff popping up after I specced my bass out has me envious. But, there's always order #2 ;-)


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Man all this intricate binding work and stuff popping up after I specced my bass out has me envious. But, there's always order #2 ;-)



I can relate!


----------



## thinkpad20

Hah, yeah that's mine!  Can't wait, it's looking so good


----------



## thinkpad20

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh my god that neck/fretboard combo is amazing. mac ebony with pale moon, right?



Actually both are mac ebony, but the board has sapwood in it.


----------



## ztevie

After playing this Padalka a little more, I am not very pleased at all. Didn't think of it in the beginning but now I noticed a major flaw in his guitars:



Every other guitar feels almost clumpsy! My major player before was the Vigier Shawn Lane. A fantastic instrument that is(was) so easy to play. 
When I pick it up now it feels like i have to struggle to play fast runs clean. 
So yeah, that's a drawback getting the padalka...


----------



## kavinsky

ztevie said:


> After playing this Padalka a little more, I am not very pleased at all. Didn't think of it in the beginning but now I noticed a major flaw in his guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other guitar feels almost clumpsy! My major player before was the Vigier Shawn Lane. A fantastic instrument that is(was) so easy to play.
> When I pick it up now it feels like i have to struggle to play fast runs clean.
> So yeah, that's a drawback getting the padalka...



haha, you got me worried

I actually raised the action on the lower 3 strings by a half of a turn cause it was too low for me.


----------



## kavinsky

first headless bass I suppose?


----------



## MoonJelly

Those Bartolinis look sexy AF in their natural environment


----------



## 7sevenstring7

That is beautiful


----------



## KnightBrolaire

god that curly bubinga is so nice.


----------



## kavinsky

holy sheit this is so sexy
certainly my favorite bodyshape from padalka and it definitely works in its bass incarnation. 
looks sharp as usual.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

god i need a guitar from him at some point.


----------



## Ludgate

KnightBrolaire said:


> god i need a guitar from him at some point.



That makes two of us. 



Walshy said:


> Tom Waghorn is another who stands out as a total pro. I'm sure you'd have no regrets if you went with him in future.



Coincidentally, Waghorn is one of two builders (the other being Padalka) that I've been considering going to for a custom build. It's a toss up between Waghorn's Sauria and Padalka's Space as of now.


----------



## FIXXXER

thy quality and precision on this is insane!


----------



## narad

Ludgate said:


> It's a toss up between Waghorn's Sauria and Padalka's Space as of now.



Win-Win.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ludgate said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Coincidentally, Waghorn is one of two builders (the other being Padalka) that I've been considering going to for a custom build. It's a toss up between Waghorn's Sauria and Padalka's Space as of now.



I've got a sauria coming being built in a couple of months


----------



## Lotra

meta4 said:


> Yes, I'm in Poland. Not far as well but things like this can spend as much time or more in customs than in transit here.



Mine to the Nederland took 5 days


----------



## Lotra

kavinsky said:


>



That's mine.... that's it's a simple lesson to some builders.... how to wire a guitar 101


----------



## meta4

Lotra said:


> Mine to the Nederland took 5 days



Wow, that's great. Thanks. I've had stuff sit longer than that in customs.

Enjoying it?


----------



## Lotra

kavinsky said:


>



That's mine....receive it a couple of weeks ago.... still in the honeymoon fase.... will make a proper review in a couple of days


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lotra said:


> That's mine....receive a couple of weeks ago.... still in the honeymoon fase.... will make a proper review in a couple of days



gorgeous. how are the fokin pickups?


----------



## kavinsky

Lotra said:


> That's mine....receive a couple of weeks ago.... still in the honeymoon fase.... will make a proper review in a couple of days



congratulations! 
it's that good isn't it?


----------



## Taylor

KnightBrolaire said:


> gorgeous. how are the fokin pickups?



There's no need for that kind of language.


----------



## pondman




----------



## laxu

That bass is amazing but I think the body should be wider for a 6-string. Now it looks so small!


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## thinkpad20

Hnnngggghhhh, that neck is turning out beautifully, I can't wait! 


In a bit of bad news, Simon emailed me yesterday and said that the top wood had developed a crack as he was gluing it to the body where it curves for the arm bevel (apparently the Pau Ferro is very hard/brittle). He gave me the option of starting the body over with new woods, but I'm not sure. I'm worried that the crack could become bigger over time especially with humidity changes etc. But it's so small now as to be almost invisible, and the woods are so beautiful it would be a real shame. Anyone have advice?


----------



## cubix

Definately don't go with a crack, if it develops it will be more visible when a finish is applied on the guitar (whatever finish it is - it will be visible).


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah I ended up deciding to have him redo the body  what a shame! But he's going to use the body in another guitar so it's not a waste. And he still has some really beautiful topwoods that I almost went with, so I think it's gonna be good...


----------



## Walshy

That fretwork looks quality 

You just know that thing will play like a dream.


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh my god that quilted top is amazing.


----------



## MoonJelly

kavinsky said:


>



I really dig this. Natural and subtle.


----------



## feraledge

I often look at this thread, but don't comment. Taken out of context, everything these builds make me inclined to say is just incriminating to exposing my level of guitar nerd. Such as; "those fret markers are sexy AF" and "that wiring made me bust a nut"
But there it is. I said it. And I'm not taking it back.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

feraledge said:


> I often look at this thread, but don't comment. Taken out of context, everything these builds make me inclined to say is just incriminating to exposing my level of guitar nerd. Such as; "those fret markers are sexy AF" and "that wiring made me bust a nut"
> But there it is. I said it. And I'm not taking it back.



You're not wrong. That's the nicest wiring I've ever seen, next to the inside of a Soldano.


----------



## runbirdman

feraledge said:


> I often look at this thread, but don't comment. Taken out of context, everything these builds make me inclined to say is just incriminating to exposing my level of guitar nerd. Such as; "those fret markers are sexy AF" and "that wiring made me bust a nut"
> But there it is. I said it. And I'm not taking it back.



Everytime time I look at the picture of his wiring, I think to myself, "Next time I'm going to make mine look just like that." Then I give it my best shot for five minutes, get frustrated, solder and unsoldered everything a couple times, and end up not caring a bit how it looks when I stuff the excess wire back in the cavity, saying to myself, "Yup, nailed it." This guy and Dylan really seem to be on a whole other level.


----------



## Nialzzz

I think I need to reassess the current state of my collection of guitars. 

These guitars are supremely beautiful. And, his workmanship... sh*t the bed. Haha. 

Just one thing; the guitar body about 4 posts up looks like bacon. 










I love bacon.


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20, is this a new one or you decided to go with the crack you mentioned?
looks awesome though


----------



## meta4

^ that's just stunning. Maybe my favorite so far. Terrific combination of woods and design (and execution, of course).
I had floated doing black limba with a separate top on my Ennea but he didn't feel it works with the Ennea concept. I sure could imagine it looking pretty good.


----------



## thinkpad20

That's the redone body. Yeah, holy sheeeeit it's looking nice


----------



## KnightBrolaire

holy ....kkk that black limba/pau ferro body is amazing


----------



## kavinsky

anotehr great one


----------



## thinkpad20

That is beautiful and I love the black strings.

Curious, who else besides me has a Padalka instrument in the pipeline at this point?


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> That is beautiful and I love the black strings.
> 
> Curious, who else besides me has a Padalka instrument in the pipeline at this point?



I do. Expected completion in June.


----------



## Samark

That green bass...wow.


----------



## narad

damn, that's sick!


----------



## thinkpad20

meta4 said:


> I do. Expected completion in June.



Awesome! What kind of instrument are you doing?


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> Awesome! What kind of instrument are you doing?



Ennea single-cut 4 string bass. This one I know 4 string may be antithetical here but I really wanted to use a '60s spec t-bird pickup as they have a very specific character which I really like.

All the elements on yours really fit together. As mentioned, I had considered black limba as well (was thinking a pale moon ebony top/headstock) but Simon felt black limba wouldn't work with the Ennea concept. Similarly, I had wanted a CS headstock (or hybrid) but he didn't think that fit. Still, he came up with the alternative of doing a chamfer on the treble side which I think will be nicely echo the sculpting on the body. One cool detail I like on this one is he used a piece of amber I found on the beach in Poland for the inlay. I had a friend lathe another piece to use for the knob.


----------



## kavinsky




----------



## thinkpad20

meta4 said:


> Ennea single-cut 4 string bass. This one I know 4 string may be antithetical here but I really wanted to use a '60s spec t-bird pickup as they have a very specific character which I really like.
> 
> All the elements on yours really fit together. As mentioned, I had considered black limba as well (was thinking a pale moon ebony top/headstock) but Simon felt black limba wouldn't work with the Ennea concept. Similarly, I had wanted a CS headstock (or hybrid) but he didn't think that fit. Still, he came up with the alternative of doing a chamfer on the treble side which I think will be nicely echo the sculpting on the body. One cool detail I like on this one is he used a piece of amber I found on the beach in Poland for the inlay. I had a friend lathe another piece to use for the knob.



Ah, yes I remember you posted that. That's really cool about the amber! Yeah, Simon is pretty opinionated about his designs, which makes sense for such a talented artist. I'm glad you came up with something you're both happy with, and I think it looks sick; I really like the fretboard. Surprised you're not gonna get it until June because it looks like it's almost done, hah. Looking forward to updates


----------



## feraledge

kavinsky said:


>



Glad you posted this. You know we were all thinking about it. 
Does not disappoint.


----------



## meta4

thinkpad20 said:


> Ah, yes I remember you posted that. That's really cool about the amber! Yeah, Simon is pretty opinionated about his designs, which makes sense for such a talented artist. I'm glad you came up with something you're both happy with, and I think it looks sick; I really like the fretboard. Surprised you're not gonna get it until June because it looks like it's almost done, hah. Looking forward to updates



Thanks!

Yeah, I'm happy with it. The time line did get extended - initially he was saying 3 month on Enneas and that went to 6 (but he has been entirely accurate as to time within that on the review, design and start dates, etc). I ordered it in April of last year. I don't mind him being opinionated as he really has excellent aesthetic tastes and I totally get and appreciate his actually being invested in what he makes. He really is an artist - and it's still very collaborative. I see he's using that same chamfered headstock idea on other basses now as with the green one above. I understand this bass is the first Ennea with a one piece body so that's really cool - particularly with such a sculpted design. I'd recommend him without hesitation to just about anyone.
I must admit if I had seen yours first I might have borrowed some of the wood ideas. I had thought about using a sapwood piece for the board and I love the wood binding on yours - though I probably would have used a different fingerboard on mine if doing the binding. I also saw he's now offering LED side markers and I would have gone for those. Still, there was a huge price advantage to being an 'early adopter'!


----------



## warped

Would that green bass have a satin poly finish or oil finish? I'm hoping for something similar - was planning on using minwax oil based satin wipe-on poly - what are my chances?


----------



## meta4

warped said:


> Would that green bass have a satin poly finish or oil finish? I'm hoping for something similar - was planning on using minwax oil based satin wipe-on poly - what are my chances?



The various build videos show him spraying the satin finishes. No idea how the wipe on poly would compare so probably not too helpful...


----------



## kavinsky

I gotta join to the choir of praise to this wood combo, looks like chocolate icecream


----------



## asfeir

impressive builds. Any idea how long is the waitlist at this point?


----------



## narad

asfeir said:


> impressive builds. Any idea how long is the waitlist at this point?



He seems to take orders for the year and then close the list, then fulfil the orders, and repeat. Pretty sensible. I would imagine if you can get in now anyway, it would be about a year before the build starts?


----------



## asfeir

narad said:


> He seems to take orders for the year and then close the list, then fulfil the orders, and repeat. Pretty sensible. I would imagine if you can get in now anyway, it would be about a year before the build starts?



Cool, thanks! Im now on the notification list


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> I gotta join to the choir of praise to this wood combo, looks like chocolate icecream



Thanks man  By the way here's a preview of what the finish will look like; Simon sent me a pic of the wood finished with TruOil (left), mineral oil (middle), and unfinished (right). Ended up picking the TruOil which is what he recommended. I think it's gonna look pretty killer...


----------



## trebal

I like the style and the woods. Padalka is awesome!!


----------



## trebal

kavinsky said:


>



The electronic is good


----------



## thinkpad20

Glad I asked Simon to make me wood knobs


----------



## kavinsky

omg


----------



## Grand Rabbit

Please forgive this noob question, but do you suppose that neck is for an 8 string guitar or bass?


----------



## FrznTek

there are 9 holes there, also not sure if it's a guitar or bass.


----------



## meta4

It's a bass - left-handed. There are more pictures on his Facebook page.


----------



## kavinsky

nice wood choices
dammit I need to stop with this pic addiction





this things looks like a landing field ha


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah the woods in that first pic kinda remind me of the ones in my guitar  I really like the way those two woods are joined together on a curve for the headstock. Pretty sick technique


----------



## Grand Rabbit

kavinsky said:


>



I've noticed that wedge on the back of Simon's neck builds, just beneath the headstock, on a few of his instruments. Does anyone know the purpose of that? Does it provide a support for the process of the build, before he carves out the form at the base of the headstock?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Grand Rabbit said:


> I've noticed that wedge on the back of Simon's neck builds, just beneath the headstock, on a few of his instruments. Does anyone know the purpose of that? Does it provide a support for the process of the build, before he carves out the form at the base of the headstock?



it's probably where the volute is going to be carved.


----------



## thinkpad20

I didn't want the Fokin logo on my pickups so Simon hand-made some ebony pickup covers for me


----------



## kavinsky

hey, thinkpad20

ebony pup covers ftw.
quite enjoying mine since the used BKP's were pink haha.

btw, your guitar was featured in Simon's new vid 
https://youtu.be/wJupX0ceEws


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah I saw it!  I wish the video weren't so short, but yeah, pretty cool to see the process. Man that neck wood, all the woods, are just so cool looking. I expect it's only a few weeks until it's done, can't wait! 

Can't believe the previous owner had pink covers  that's kinda awesome, but I think you made the right decision to ditch them


----------



## narad

thinkpad20 said:


> I didn't want the Fokin logo on my pickups so Simon hand-made some ebony pickup covers for me



Good call!


----------



## electriceye

kavinsky said:


> hey, thinkpad20
> 
> ebony pup covers ftw.
> quite enjoying mine since the used BKP's were pink haha.
> 
> btw, your guitar was featured in Simon's new vid
> https://youtu.be/wJupX0ceEws



Sweet! I commented on his page that I was bummed about the lack of new videos. He promised to come through and he did! WOO!

EDIT: That video is too damn short!


----------



## thinkpad20

I considered asking Simon to make a complete video of the making of my guitar  because that's how I discovered him in the first place. But it seemed like too large of a request, so I didn't...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The precision of this build is crazy. Everything looks on point.


----------



## FrznTek

dude, those side dots are frak'n RAD!


----------



## kavinsky

jesus, I was not prepared for this.
it turned out great
love the neck texture on the back


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah, this was a nice thing to wake up to this morning.  Wow, this does not disappoint. Can't friggin wait to get this bad boy in my hands.


----------



## thinkpad20

Also really digging the hell out of this 24 fret tele that Simon just finished






If I get another Padalka at some point it might be this shape, although I'd probably do something a little fancier with the woods, or paint. Kind of rare to see 24 fret teles, especially ones where the shape looks so natural.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lorcan Ward said:


> The precision of this build is crazy. Everything looks on point.



gottdamn the pau ferro and ebony pair so well, this is truly wood porn.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

+1 on the tele, beauty

This guy is next level quality. Have been enjoying the videos n pics. Very inspiring


----------



## littleredguitars2

thinkpad20 said:


> Also really digging the hell out of this 24 fret tele that Simon just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get another Padalka at some point it might be this shape, although I'd probably do something a little fancier with the woods, or paint. Kind of rare to see 24 fret teles, especially ones where the shape looks so natural.



i'm not wild about that lower horn. seems a little big to me. but thats a pretty minute thing to scoff at. its a beauty nonetheless. i'd play it


----------



## narad

littleredguitars2 said:


> i'm not wild about that lower horn. seems a little big to me. but thats a pretty minute thing to scoff at. its a beauty nonetheless. i'd play it



Agreed. He could probably lob that off right quick though! ;-)


----------



## thinkpad20

The wood on this fretboard is flat out nuts, I'm amazed


----------



## kavinsky

what a killer design, really natural and unusual.
looks classy, curious on how its gonna look finished

would be cool if that reverse burst color was fluorescent, kinda looks glowing to me





ps the only downside is probably that chrome hardware, although thats a personal thing


----------



## mcrdsd911

kavinsky said:


> what a killer design, really natural and unusual.
> looks classy, curious on how its gonna look finished
> 
> would be cool if that reverse burst color was fluorescent, kinda looks glowing to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps the only downside is probably that chrome hardware, although thats a personal thing




That design is so sexy !! amazing


----------



## kavinsky

I forgot how to embed, lol.
https://youtu.be/VFIuvKazbrw


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^A Padalka in Ireland. This I have to check out!


----------



## Lotra

thinkpad20 said:


> I didn't want the Fokin logo on my pickups so Simon hand-made some ebony pickup covers for me



I wish I thought about this when I order my Neptune 98


----------



## Lotra

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^A Padalka in Ireland. This I have to check out!



You won't retreat it... Simon work is amazing


----------



## kavinsky

piece of cake


----------



## getowned7474

kavinsky said:


>


Wow, That one is beautiful. 

While all of his designs are cool, it's nice to see a simple superstrat.


----------



## pondman

I just love looking at this guys absolutely faultless and beautiful work.


----------



## EarlWellington

kavinsky said:


>



What's with the one put being off-centre in the divot? Or is it to compensate for the carve of the top?


----------



## Samark

This guy's amazing. Love the Koa


----------



## jwade

His wiring looks like it was done by microscopic robots. How the eff. Mine looks like a goddamned bomb went off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jwade said:


> His wiring looks like it was done by microscopic robots. How the eff. Mine looks like a goddamned bomb went off.



ikr, I started using zipties to keep my wiring cleaner and it still isn't anywhere near this clean.


----------



## kavinsky

EarlWellington said:


> What's with the one put being off-centre in the divot? Or is it to compensate for the carve of the top?


yes.
the one you're talking about is placed right where the carve is most drastic.
plus, it would be weird and impractical if the knobs were pointing in the various directions

if you notice, the one on the top right is slightly offcenter too, for the same reasons.
the 2 bottom knobs are essentially placed on the flat surface


----------



## narad

Man, looks so good I almost want to just leave it natural! That's not what the specs say though...


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Man, looks so good I almost want to just leave it natural! That's not what the specs say though...



I can relate!


----------



## narad

Ha! I thought yours was mine for a bit and was really confused as to how I was failing to match the routing shapes up  What finish is yours?


----------



## meta4

I was torn on the finish. I saw that earlier one in the grey and kind of wanted to switch to that; like yours. However, one of the ideas from the start was to incorporate some amber I had found (since used for the 12th fret inlay - and I had a friend turn another piece for the knob) so Simon wanted to use a warmer color so it should end up closer to the Hotchkiss but with the brown sections slightly more yellow. Top, back and headstock in the two-tone black-grey.


----------



## narad

Cool - there's a video of him doing finishing on a couple (and I think the Hotchkiss) and obviously there's a point where he sprays the whole thing that trans-black. Looks so cool. I was really debating on trying to go for that, but the two-tone will better match the trans-black on the neck. I should get a pic of that in the all-black though - would be a great future idea. Maybe a little too "Batman" for my tastes though


----------



## meta4

Yeah, I really liked that monotone black headless body he did recently. Still, I also like the reverse duo-tone effect that your will have (i.e. the grain being lighter on the top and back and reversed in the contours).


----------



## asfeir

narad said:


> Man, looks so good I almost want to just leave it natural! That's not what the specs say though...



I'm SO tempted to go for one of these, even if I never (EVER) played a BASS . I wonder if he's actually offering the single cut ennea shape for guitars?


----------



## meta4

asfeir said:


> I'm SO tempted to go for one of these, even if I never (EVER) played a BASS . I wonder if he's actually offering the single cut ennea shape for guitars?



He's pretty open minded so I imagine he'd do a single-cut guitar and I'd sure like to see one. Still, might that be more limiting on guitar than bass? On bass I virtually never bring my thumb over the back of the neck but I think of guitar players having more reason to.


----------



## narad

He did mention an "ennea guitar" to me during talking about initial options. I know he's done that white/black ennea guitar, but since we were talking about the bass shape I assumed we were both talking about the singlecut. I'd think it's highly likely he'd give it a go all things considered...


----------



## kavinsky

narad said:


> He did mention an "ennea guitar" to me during talking about initial options. I know he's done that white/black ennea guitar, but since we were talking about the bass shape I assumed we were both talking about the singlecut. I'd think it's highly likely he'd give it a go all things considered...


apart from that black/white one, this is the only one that was made(I believe so)
I doubt there were more of these, since they look really extreme


----------



## kavinsky

the new studio pics look a lot better. this one came out really nice
the white ash on the back has a really cool grain to it.
















sheeeit
his builds/designs are really getting better.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Yes fecking please!!! That blue one is teh s3x!!!!

Want. How much would that set me back?
Seriously considering selling some of my boring guitars to fund something fancy


----------



## thinkpad20

narad said:


> He did mention an "ennea guitar" to me during talking about initial options. I know he's done that white/black ennea guitar, but since we were talking about the bass shape I assumed we were both talking about the singlecut. I'd think it's highly likely he'd give it a go all things considered...



When I first contacted him it was about an Ennea Singlecut guitar. Ended up going with the Saturn but I expect someone will get him to make one sooner or later. Also he mentioned he'd been interested in making one.


----------



## gunch

I just went through this whole thread and I gotta say I'd do gross, matter-of-fact things to any of this guy's work, just the precision and craft is astounding.


----------



## kavinsky

thinkpad20 said:


> .



hey *thinkpad20*, did you get your guitar? seems like its been a while.
would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## meta4

kavinsky said:


> hey *thinkpad20*, did you get your guitar? seems like its been a while.
> would love to hear your thoughts



Thinking the same thing!


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> hey *thinkpad20*, did you get your guitar? seems like its been a while.
> would love to hear your thoughts



Oh yeah, I've had it for a few weeks now lol. I haven't posted about it because I just haven't been online too much but I've been playing it a ton. I'll post a NGD for it soon, but long story short it's a pretty phenomenal instrument, no surprise


----------



## Samark

Sorry to re-post, but this thing is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## narad

Daaamn, stop posting that when my bass is in progress. It fills me with too much self doubt about my specs.


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Daaamn, stop posting that when my bass is in progress. It fills me with too much self doubt about my specs.



No doubts at all for me. While that one is extremely well done, the design is far more conventional than the Ennea.


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> No doubts at all for me. While that one is extremely well done, the design is far more conventional than the Ennea.



Yea, I love the Ennea and in general I kind of like to choose something that's closer to the builder's uniqueness. When I think Padalka, I definitely think of these weird concave singlecut bevels and the two-tone ash finishes. But I just *know* that there's going to be some Ennea coming out in the next couple years I'm going to love and think, "dammit, why didn't I think of that!"

But yea I did talk to Simon about basically trying to make mine look a bit less "rough" -- I notice some of the two-toned ones look a bit weathered / Rick Toone-ish, whereas I want more of a clean, understated...version of an outrageous two-tone contrasting ash finish


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> But I just *know* that there's going to be some Ennea coming out in the next couple years I'm going to love and think, "dammit, why didn't I think of that!"



For sure. But still, one has to admit that is made somewhat better having had the early adopter pricing 




narad said:


> But yea I did talk to Simon about basically trying to make mine look a bit less "rough" -- I notice some of the two-toned ones look a bit weathered / Rick Toone-ish



Yea, I noticed that on the 'Moonglide' one and to a lesser extent on the 'Callisto' where it used a more washed out grey. Still looks okay to me - just options.


----------



## kavinsky

narad said:


> But yea I did talk to Simon about basically trying to make mine look a bit less "rough" -- I notice some of the two-toned ones look a bit weathered / Rick Toone-ish, whereas I want more of a clean, understated...version of an outrageous two-tone contrasting ash finish


Could be my personal thing, but I feel Moonglide looks more natural/balanced in terms of colors. I just like things to be a little more pale/desaturated
I think it works better paired with grey-ish top finish.









both look killer though


----------



## narad

Yea, I like the moonglide a lot, so that's the main thing, but I'd like the bevels to be a bit more of a pale white color (they get more of a brown hue there), and if possible minimize the amount the grain fillers comes through. I used this pic to try to convey that idea:






Like I prefer the moonglide way more than the 6-string there, just because there's a bit less grey grain coming through the black.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Samark said:


> Sorry to re-post, but this thing is absolutely beautiful.



If I ever get a bass again in the future I know who to go to


----------



## electriceye

narad said:


> Yea, I like the moonglide a lot, so that's the main thing, but I'd like the bevels to be a bit more of a pale white color (they get more of a brown hue there), and if possible minimize the amount the grain fillers comes through. I used this pic to try to convey that idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I prefer the moonglide way more than the 6-string there, just because there's a bit less grey grain coming through the black.



OMG! I love that!! How is he getting those finishes?I know they're ash bodies. But how is he getting those amazing colors??

Sort of found a tutorial, but would love to know exactly how to get that red/black.

http://www.tdpri.com/threads/swamp-ash-grain-fill-with-dye-tutorial.371080/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

electriceye said:


> OMG! I love that!! How is he getting those finishes?I know they're ash bodies. But how is he getting those amazing colors??
> 
> Sort of found a tutorial, but would love to know exactly how to get that red/black.
> 
> http://www.woodworkerssource.com/bl...easy-fantastic-ash-wood-finishing-techniques/



watch his ennea build videos. He grain fills with the grain color first, sands it back, then puts the base color over it. so basically fill with red, sand back, then apply black.


----------



## meta4

KnightBrolaire said:


> watch his ennea build videos. He grain fills with the grain color first, sands it back, then puts the base color over it. so basically fill with red, sand back, then apply black.



I watch it and see it as the reverse: base color first (i.e. black) and then the grain fill color (grey in the video or substitute red or whatever). The fill color is then sanded to reveal the base color below and the remaining fill color in the recessed grain. 
The video makes it look a bit more complex as he first grain fills the contoured light colored areas with black.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> I watch it and see it as the reverse: base color first (i.e. black) and then the grain fill color (grey in the video or substitute red or whatever). The fill color is then sanded to reveal the base color below and the remaining fill color in the recessed grain.
> The video makes it look a bit more complex as he first grain fills the contoured light colored areas with black.



this thread details the process more. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310089


----------



## meta4

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thread details the process more. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310089



Yes, the video there illustrates the same http://video.foxnews.com/v/1817002644001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> Yes, the video there illustrates the same http://video.foxnews.com/v/1817002644001/?#sp=show-clips



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xklG5TMppg
this video is also really good.


----------



## meta4

Same video!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> Same video!


----------



## kavinsky

I wonder who ordered this
C'mon dude - its time to come out.

all in all, this is a perfect design to mark a decade anniversary of 2007 lol


----------



## narad

Aw man, cooler than mine!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Aw man, cooler than mine!



what are the specs for yours?


----------



## narad

Mine's like a black/white version. Though I'd like the pink/black on something smaller - like one of the headless models.


----------



## asfeir

I was thinking that a yellow/ black or even orange black would look good on these too. 
Definitely going for a SC ennea Guitar if he is willing to do one


----------



## thinkpad20

kavinsky said:


> I wonder who ordered this
> C'mon dude - its time to come out.
> 
> all in all, this is a perfect design to mark a decade anniversary of 2007 lol



Hahahaha yeah I saw that one on fb... eye-catching, to say the least. I'll bet the real thing is gonna be pretty epic.

By the way I think I'm gonna do a video review of the Saturn, once this mic that I bought a few days ago arrives. I couldn't possibly take better pictures of it than Simon did in any case.


----------



## meta4

Getting so close....


----------



## narad

Oh baby! Love that rich neck finish color.

I just realized last night that I had about 8 more photos in my album, fretted and looking like it was all dressed up for finish as well.


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Oh baby! Love that rich neck finish color.
> 
> I just realized last night that I had about 8 more photos in my album, fretted and looking like it was all dressed up for finish as well.



Thanks! I'm really liking it. He pushed me to do a warmer color as I was originally thinking the more desaturated look. Similar on the amber inlay, I originally asked for it the same size as the others from the 3rd to 9th frets but he wanted to do it larger and I think his calls were both good.

Once he starts the finish it's amazingly fast considering the level of complexity and stages. I think it was just two or three days.


----------



## Taylor

meta4 said:


>



I'm not even going to try to make guitars any more...


----------



## meta4

Taylor said:


> I'm not even going to try to make guitars any more...


 Same as with hearing a really great player; inspiration as to what's possible!


----------



## narad

Pretty happy - I had a hard time explaining what I wanted but I think Simon delivered:


----------



## asfeir

Nice! 
I also like the one above a lot. He shared pictures on FB today


----------



## meta4

That looks awesome!

Seems like we should get ours about the same time 













I notice yours has the same chamfered tip. As mentioned way back in this thread, I originally wanted a CS headstock but Simon didn't like the idea. He suggested chamfered all the way around as on the bright green Ennea bass. I countered with just doing the tip/treble side and it looks like that's become the new 'normal'.


----------



## kavinsky

narad said:


> Pretty happy - I had a hard time explaining what I wanted but I think Simon delivered:



dude it's perfect on so many levels


----------



## meta4

That back is amazing.


----------



## thinkpad20

I love that neck! Is that a strip of ebony in the middle? Super cool


----------



## narad

kavinsky said:


> dude it's perfect on so many bevels



Fixed? 



thinkpad20 said:


> I love that neck! Is that a strip of ebony in the middle? Super cool



It's not. I can't remember what it is -- one of those thick woods that only really get used on basses, like Padauk. Probably something else - I think my brain is going there just because of "Padalka" , but you can see him staining it in one of the pics from its original brown-ish hue.


----------



## asfeir

Facebook says bubinga


----------



## narad

asfeir said:


> Facebook says bubinga



Yup, thanks - was having trouble finding it.


----------



## electriceye

Holy sh*t.....


----------



## getowned7474

Wow your bass looks great narad. I like how it came out with the pale looking flame maple and swamp ash with the grey/black grain. It looks almost "ghostly" if I had to choose a word, very cool.


----------



## narad

getowned7474 said:


> Wow your bass looks great narad. I like how it came out with the pale looking flame maple and swamp ash with the grey/black grain. It looks almost "ghostly" if I had to choose a word, very cool.



Thanks, man -- that's exactly it. Compared to the previous version he did, there were a couple photos where the light made it more "ghostly", and I mentioned I wanted it a bit closer to that -- a bit paler white in the bevels. The previous one was called "moonglide", which I think was very appropriate!

Pretty happy though. Usually if it's a wood finish I place the order, then stress out for a year, then uuusually wind up a little bit let down. So far so good on Padalka.



meta4 said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Seems like we should get ours about the same time



I'm traveling until the end of June, and I still have to figure out how to get this into the UK without some huge VAT, so I'm sure you'll have yours waaay before I get mine. btw, what finish is yours - i.e., satin / oil / wax?


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> I'm traveling until the end of June, and I still have to figure out how to get this into the UK without some huge VAT, so I'm sure you'll have yours waaay before I get mine. btw, what finish is yours - i.e., satin / oil / wax?



Well, something extra to look forward to when you get home! Still, I'd be wanting to get my hands on it as soon as possible.
I can relate on the import issue. As I'm not that far away, I'm tempted to go to Russia and get it myself and know people in Moscow I could have hold it for me but when I looked into flight cost and visa cost it would be a wash. I could have it sent to the US where the import taxes are much lower (and often go through without any fees applied) but then I'd have to wait until fall to get it and there would be the stress of trying to get the gigbag on the flights and might end up dealing with VAT entering the EU anyway. I have some gigs coming up that I'd love to use it on so I'll probably just bite the bullet on VAT, etc. The pricing was lower when we ordered so that helps. 
I believe the finish is satin. We didn't really talk about any alternative to that. I assumed it needed to be satin or gloss to seal the contrasting grain finish but not really sure.


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> The pricing was lower when we ordered so that helps.



Oh? I guess that's good news, but not for ....my second order!! 



meta4 said:


> I believe the finish is satin. We didn't really talk about any alternative to that. I assumed it needed to be satin or gloss to seal the contrasting grain finish but not really sure.



Ah, alright - same, didn't really come up. I couldn't tell if there was a difference in the clear finish on our guitars -- I thought yours looked maybe a bit smoother / a little shinier (in a good way) but I'm not going to jump to conclusions here.


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Oh? I guess that's good news, but not for ....my second order!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, alright - same, didn't really come up. I couldn't tell if there was a difference in the clear finish on our guitars -- I thought yours looked maybe a bit smoother / a little shinier (in a good way) but I'm not going to jump to conclusions here.



Same thought. This is not the last. I almost ordered another when the queue opened back up but decided to have hands on time with the first before to get a better idea of what, if any, specs I might change.

He said different photos get more or less gloss depending on the light and angle.


----------



## narad

Man, for Enneas this is the money shot:






Like a jet-fighter or something!


----------



## meta4

It's a really sleek design - not something basses are typically known for...
I really like this angle - and, as a player, it's what you'll likely see the most:



narad said:


>


----------



## narad

Yea, I really like that angle too - reminds me of a Toone or something. In fact, I don't even understand how there is that much black there on the upper bout!

But ya, looking over these pics, the figuring on the back of yours is I think the best I've seen on any of the enneas. Reminds me of traditional Japanese metal etching:


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Yea, I really like that angle too - reminds me of a Toone or something. In fact, I don't even understand how there is that much black there on the upper bout!
> 
> But ya, looking over these pics, the figuring on the back of yours is I think the best I've seen on any of the enneas. Reminds me of traditional Japanese metal etching:



I might get in trouble here but I like Simon's designs better. Toone has really impressive and very original elements but, subjectively, I think Simon ties complete instruments together with aesthetics I prefer.

Thanks! I really like the way the grain curves to echo the belly cut - and he did a great job grain matching the control cover. This is the first one with a one-piece body. It did add a little weight but I think it's worth it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

That is Ash, right? It looks a whole lot like oak with that mid-tone brown stain.

Also, jesus that thing is sexy.


----------



## meta4

Yes, one piece of white ash (flame maple with wenge stringers for the neck and Sabah ebony fingerboard).

I think it's pretty sexy, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> I might get in trouble here but I like Simon's designs better. Toone has really impressive and very original elements but, subjectively, I think Simon ties complete instruments together with aesthetics I prefer.
> 
> Thanks! I really like the way the grain curves to echo the belly cut - and he did a great job grain matching the control cover. This is the first one with a one-piece body. It did add a little weight but I think it's worth it.



I used to be a bit of a toone fanboy (mostly of his earlier work like starfish/dove) but I agree, simon has more aesthetically pleasing modern designs. Toone's aesthetic has just devolved into lumpy reclaimed wood bolted onto chunks of metal. For the kind of money toone wants I'd rather not have my guitar look like driftwood.


----------



## meta4

KnightBrolaire said:


> I used to be a bit of a toone fanboy (mostly of his earlier work like starfish/dove) but I agree, simon has more aesthetically pleasing modern designs. Toone's aesthetic has just devolved into lumpy reclaimed wood bolted onto chunks of metal. For the kind of money toone wants I'd rather not have my guitar look like driftwood.




You're a lot braver than me! (but I pretty much agree - there are aspects I really like but the 'whole' does not grab me.)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If you guys want to hear something funny, he values "Viceroy"- one of javier reyes' 8 strings at 25k$


----------



## meta4

I wouldn't judge anyone for choosing to play that but I would for paying that...


----------



## Pikka Bird

KnightBrolaire said:


> If you guys want to hear something funny, he values "Viceroy"- one of javier reyes' 8 strings at 25k$
> [*Viceroy pic*]



The pickup routs!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pikka Bird said:


> The pickup routs!!!



They fit the whole driftwood aesthetic but look terrible. I know he can do clean work though, none of his other builds have that sloppy of routes.


----------



## thinkpad20

The dramatic individualism of Toone's stuff is compelling, but I find them to be more like art pieces than guitars. I don't know how comfortable that guitar would be to play, for example, and with a price tag higher than the average car, it seems almost like it's intended to be bought by wealthy people who want a conversation piece in their penthouse den. One of the things that I really like about Simon's stuff is that despite all of the artistry in his work, his stuff looks -- and feels! -- like it's really meant to be played.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thinkpad20 said:


> The dramatic individualism of Toone's stuff is compelling, but I find them to be more like art pieces than guitars. I don't know how comfortable that guitar would be to play, for example, and with a price tag higher than the average car, it seems almost like it's intended to be bought by wealthy people who want a conversation piece in their penthouse den. One of the things that I really like about Simon's stuff is that despite all of the artistry in his work, his stuff looks -- and feels! -- like it's really meant to be played.


I used to love his earlier works because he had a modern aesthetic and made the guitar more sculptural than a lot other modern builders.
one of my favorites- the starfish:




Toone used to care more about ergonomics but anymore I feel like his builds are less about ergonomics and more about trying to trademark/patent anything he can. FFS he patented a bottle opener headstock 
i think his guitars normally go for around 10k (which is still quite a lot for an electric guitar imo). Javier got his as a gift from rick, plus 25k is what Rick thinks it's worth, not what the market dictates or what his guitars normally sell for.
some of the questionable design decisions:




putting a knob in a harder to reach area




mounting volume and tone knobs on separate planes
super bulky/clunky headless tuning setup


----------



## meta4

Some of the aesthetic details wouldn't get by Simon. I think of that control plate on Viceroy and how the angles of the body don't really align. Doesn't seem like it would take much to get that better (unless, like with the pickup routs, it's intended to give a rougher look).

Starfish is very cool. Along those lines I like some of what Spalt has done (though I'm not aware of him doing anything more than standard 6 strings and haven't seen him do any multi-scales).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meta4 said:


> Some of the aesthetic details wouldn't get by Simon. I think of that control plate on Viceroy and how the angles of the body don't really align. Doesn't seem like it would take much to get that better (unless, like with the pickup routs, it's intended to give a rougher look).
> 
> Starfish is very cool. Along those lines I like some of what Spalt has done (though I'm not aware of him doing anything more than standard 6 strings and haven't seen him do any multi-scales).


Yeah viceroy really doesn't work imo, it feels too much like they just slapped stuff onto the guitar without thinking about the flow of the design or practicality in usage. It's a bastard child of reclaimed wood/driftwood and high tech guitar that can't decide on which one it wants to be.
Spalt has some really cool ideas too, I wish he'd build 7 or 8 strings but I guess boutique sculptural guitars are pretty niche as is.
this is another toone guitar I always thought was really nice, excluding the overly large pickup rings:


----------



## Walshy

I really do love Toone's Dove design. That hip bone recess is both functional and classy to look at.

Back to Simon's work again and the grain filled ash looks gorgeous, as usual. It can be quite painstaking to do as well - not sanding the filler back out once you level it. Then again he'll have it down to a fine art at this point, I imagine.


----------



## thinkpad20

Hey look two of our instruments made it into Simon's new profile pic 






Yeah, to be clear RE: the Rick Toone thing it's not at all my intention to talk smack; I think it's awesome that Rick is following his own path and provides a fresh and original perspective to guitar making. And I do like a lot of his designs, or at least they interest me. Idk about the prices, but that's driven by the market anyway, more power to him.


----------



## prlgmnr

From looking at these pictures, Rick Toone seems like the Ornette Coleman of luthiers.


----------



## narad

How about some control cavities?

First my favorite piece of figured ash probably ever in the two-tone finish, like a painting:






Really simple controls - is that just a passive volume?

And here's mine - the exact opposite. Darkglass pre on dual MM pickups -- all that @#$* crammed in there and he still makes it look clean:






And a little teaser shot from the fronts:






I do love how over-the-top badass mine turned out, but uh..I actually just play 70s funk stuff!  Should be really fun - I wanted to try to branch out into more Karnivool / Intronaut stuff, with a heavier, grittier sound.


----------



## Samark

Wow, Jason. That bass is magnificent


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Wow, Jason. That bass is magnificent



 Deposit yet?


----------



## prlgmnr

That grain is just outrageous


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> How about some control cavities?
> 
> Really simple controls - is that just a passive volume?



Yes. Just passive volume. Pickup is a copy of a 1960s t-bird pickup (originally a lapsteel pickup - quite characteristic and a personal favorite). I use a Broughton high pass/low pass pedal for tone. Have plenty of outboard preamps if needed. 

Simon sent some initial assembly photos and it looks fantastic to me - the back is even better in full context (front isn't too bad either). He asked that I wait until he posts some better shots before posting but I'm completely happy with it. Hopefully, I should have it in about a week. Playing a big festival on June 3rd so will get its baptism then. 

Yours does look badass indeed.


----------



## narad

Wow, nice - what style do you play?


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Wow, nice - what style do you play?



Whatever I get hired for! 

This one is backing a really good Italian guitar player/singer. Pretty straight rock stuff. This is the gig: http://www.gdyniabluesfestival.eu/artysci/the-marco-bartoccioni-band-italy

I played for many years in an African band and about 10 years in a soul band with full horn section mostly doing southern soul/Stax/Muscle Shoals stuff. Somewhat closer to this board also played with the New Orleans 'guitarpist' Phil deGruy (using a 17 string fan fret instrument made by Ralph Novak/Novax) as well as Fred Frith and others.


----------



## thinkpad20

narad said:


>



Beautiful 

I love how the grain on the upper horn fits so well into the carving. Also like how the arm bevel is just ever so slightly different between the two basses: handmade


----------



## meta4

Just took delivery on this today and love everything about it. Much sleeker and lighter (3.5 kg) than expected when holding the real thing. Exceeds all my expectations/hopes for it.


----------



## narad

The like button returns just in time ;-)

Are those brass frets or is my monitor playing tricks on me?


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> The like button returns just in time ;-)
> 
> Are those brass frets or is my monitor playing tricks on me?



Evo 'Gold' - not really gold, but an alloy. Supposed to be as tough as stainless.


----------



## narad

Ah, I've had those before but they didn't look as classy. Probably because they were next to nickel guitar strings! They're very stiff - nice frets, I liked them.


----------



## meta4

New to me. But, then, these are not exactly traditional instruments.


----------



## thinkpad20

Glad it arrived safely!

The new website layout is freaking me out... :O


----------



## electriceye

Another work of art. Unreal.


----------



## asfeir

The last 2 enneas are amazing! I hope someone orders an ennea SC guitar soon. Need to see how it looks before I order one


----------



## Winspear

Absolutely gorgeous! Are those Labella copper tapewounds? How are they?


----------



## meta4

Winspear said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Are those Labella copper tapewounds? How are they?



YES! I absolutely love them. My current favorite bass strings - by a lot!


----------



## Winspear

meta4 said:


> YES! I absolutely love them. My current favorite bass strings - by a lot!


Have you tried other tapewounds? I've only tried black but curious about these and white!


----------



## meta4

These are quite a bit brighter than the black tapewounds I've used in the past but less bright than the regular 'white' (stainless) ones - those sound harsh to my ear but might be better with a pick; the copper ones sound really good for finger style playing and dead notes sound great and really percussive. I've not tried the gold colored ones.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Looks immaculate!!! Happy NGD!


----------



## meta4

Thanks! 
BTW having had the bass for almost a week and having played it a lot - I can't fault anything on it and love it more and more by the day (man, the neck feels fantastic). That said, I notice one construction difference between it and narad's - which, while slight, would be worth knowing about if considering ordering one: on mine, the - what's the word?.. - 'non-cutaway' meets the neck at the 12th fret where on narad's it looks like the 11th. As this slops forward, the strap button attaches more in line with the 14th fret on mine. There is no issue with neck dive but it makes the neck feel slightly shifted forward or longer than the typical Fender design. It's an easy adjustment but it is noticeable. If ordering another, I might ask for that one detail to be more like on narad's.


----------



## asfeir

Does it have to do with one being 5 strings and the other 4 strings?


----------



## narad

Or perhaps the scale? -- mine is 34"


----------



## meta4

I tend to think scale. I notice the same thing on the green 4 string as on narad's 5. Also on both of those the bridge is closer to the end of the body than on mine. Again, not an issue per se but just something to potentially be aware of for future orders.


----------



## meta4

Actually, the difference might be to accommodate the number of frets (?) -- 26 v 24.


----------



## meta4

On a gig this last weekend. You can see it is actually pretty compact. More-so than I imagined anyway. Really happy with how it came out:


----------



## thinkpad20

Yeah it doesn't look as large when put in context. Looks gorgeous! 

I emailed Simon about getting another guitar in the pipeline; I'm on his notification list now for when he has new spots opening up. Seems like it's going to be a bit of a wait  he mentioned that he's going to have some pre-built instruments available near the end of the year though, so anyone who's interested should stay tuned.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The back of the neck and body joint look incredible!

Don't mind me bumping threads, just catching up on all the luthiery stuff I missed in the past couple months.


----------



## thinkpad20

Finally got around to recording a video with the Padalka... still haven't done the video review, but it's on the way sooner or later


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That's a great looking Saturn and your playing was excellent!


----------



## thinkpad20

Thanks!


----------



## narad

Ha, excellent song choice


----------



## knet370

Nice guitar dude and great playing. Just wondering hows the string action. Coz it Seems like its effortless to play. Any chance you can measure the string action on it?


----------



## thinkpad20

I don't have the right kind of ruler to measure the action. I might be getting one at some point, but all I can say right now is that it's super low, and like you said effortless. I'm no master shredder by any means but it's definitely the easiest guitar I've ever played. The neck and frets are fantastic, the action is low, the balance is good, etc.


----------



## kavinsky

Rally like this one
One of the best up to date, looks incredible to me
more photos here https://www.facebook.com/pg/padalkaguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1672447259441333


----------



## Walshy

Absolutely phenomenal finish quality and wood choices. He is putting out his best work ever right now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some of the best figured black limba I've ever seen. Between that and the neck I prefer the back more than the front lol.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Sick!!! Neck heel transition looks odd but seriously talented guy
Want one


----------



## electriceye

Don't care for the colors, but my lord is that stunning.


----------



## narad

Whoever decided to spray minty blue-green over the center of that breath-taking figure needs to have his custom order privileges revoked. Incredible guitar apart from that!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Yeah, a stained variant would score higher with me... But yeah, I still dropped my chin onto my desk.


----------



## GXPO

narad said:


> Whoever decided to spray minty blue-green over the center of that breath-taking figure needs to have his custom order privileges revoked. Incredible guitar apart from that!



It's a shame not to be able to see the full effect of the figuring, but otherwise I actually really like the elegance of the fade. Classy.


----------



## nistley

narad said:


> Whoever decided to spray minty blue-green over the center of that breath-taking figure needs to have his custom order privileges revoked. Incredible guitar apart from that!



Have you seen one of these outside pics? Does it not look pretty natural?


----------



## Soya

No, it doesn't.


----------



## narad

The quality of the fade is stellar. The concept is...less so.


----------



## nistley

Soya said:


> No, it doesn't.








Well, I guess we have different views on natural.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Great build, also like the greenish fade. However, I would never allow such a masterpiece of a guitar to leave my shop with open fret ends...


----------



## J_Mac

You could put these guitars in a frickin museum, and I would go every day. 

It's cool how his builds have everyone agreeing on the immense woodwork skills, but arguing over the details


----------



## crackout

Lemonbaby said:


> Great build, also like the greenish fade. However, I would never allow such a masterpiece of a guitar to leave my shop with open fret ends...



I thought the same.


----------



## J_Mac

crackout said:


> I thought the same.


The exposed tang?


----------



## crackout

J_Mac said:


> The exposed tang?


Yep, he should make that a default feature.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Wtf is going on here???


----------



## Casper777

I guess someone got his account hacked LOL


----------



## Pikka Bird

Nah, just a spam bot. Look at the registration date- it's today.

It's interesting that it is post #666 in this thread though, considering that "no one can buy or sell unless he has the mark, that is, the name of the beast or the number of its name."


----------



## kavinsky

Looks like some hellish DOOM artwork or something.


----------



## narad

Goddamn!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me likey.


----------



## electriceye

kavinsky said:


> Looks like some hellish DOOM artwork or something.



Welp. Looks like I found my go-to color stain with the burl tops I have stashed away! WOW!!


----------



## Webmaestro

Check out this gorgeous wiring... 

A new Padalka owner just posted it in one of my FB groups. I'll be honest, I didn't know much about Padalka, but this image got my attention, so I'll be following their work much more closely now...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

kavinsky said:


> Looks like some hellish DOOM artwork or something.



Never been a fan of burl tops but that is awesome. Trying to think what inlays would work with a DOOM concept guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lorcan Ward said:


> Never been a fan of burl tops but that is awesome. Trying to think what inlays would work with a DOOM concept guitar.







either this one or the cacodemon.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lorcan Ward said:


> Never been a fan of burl tops but that is awesome. Trying to think what inlays would work with a DOOM concept guitar.



Guns. Lots and lots of guns.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Well look what’s moving to Seattle! So ridiculously stoked this is going to be mine!!


----------



## HerbalDude420

Looks amazing.


----------



## pott

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 58172
> View attachment 58173
> View attachment 58174
> View attachment 58175
> 
> Well look what’s moving to Seattle! So ridiculously stoked this is going to be mine!!



Guess we'll have to meetup for a custom guitar try-out session...  Looks great!


----------



## Mr_Mar10




----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## KR250

Haha, me three? I've got 3 customs to add to the mix. Love that Padalka.


pott said:


> Guess we'll have to meetup for a custom guitar try-out session...  Looks great!


----------



## DudeManBrother

The more the...more of us there are


----------



## Grand Rabbit

Oh the joys of a cnc machine... 

everything about these builds is both immensely inspiring and daunting.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Simon is opening up the Q today. Anybody thinking about getting on there? My Neptune should hold me over for a while; until Simon decides whether he’ll do an Ennea SC headless guitar or not. If not, I’ll most likely be placing an order for a Saturn 7 at one of the next openings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Simon is opening up the Q today. Anybody thinking about getting on there? My Neptune should hold me over for a while; until Simon decides whether he’ll do an Ennea SC headless guitar or not. If not, I’ll most likely be placing an order for a Saturn 7 at one of the next openings.


If I didn't already have daemoness and waghorn spots to save for I would. Simon's guitars are easily some of my favorite modern guitar designs out there.


----------



## Soya

I've been thinking more and more about a neptune instead of a Strandberg this year, definitely don't have the cash to get a spot now though. Maybe next year.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Soya said:


> I've been thinking more and more about a neptune instead of a Strandberg this year, definitely don't have the cash to get a spot now though. Maybe next year.


I’m really curious to see how different the two are. I think the scale length and fan of the Padalka will be more to my liking than my OS6. Not that I dislike my Strandbergs, but I like the fan layout on my Aries 6 and Boden 7 better. I like Dmitry’s (Mera) hardware design better than Ola’s, except maybe that Ola’s design keeps a ball end, while Mera hardware is cut on both ends. But the tuning is smoother with Mera and the action adjustment, as well as ease of any adjustments, is superior to strandberg.


----------



## Soya

I can really only tolerate a minor fan so the 25.5" to 26.25" on my os7 was perfect, especially since I only play in B standard. Though I have considered a 25" to 26"scale also. I didn't really like the endurneck either so a light comfortable headless 7 string with a standard neck profile seems the plan for me. I'm also curious about the Mera hardware as the Strandberg bridge was a bit of a pain. But you know, money.


----------



## narad

Soya said:


> I've been thinking more and more about a neptune instead of a Strandberg this year, definitely don't have the cash to get a spot now though. Maybe next year.



If I can chime in regarding strandberg M2M vs. Padalka, Padalka builds far better.


----------



## Soya

Thanks for the input, had a feeling that was the case. Plus near infinitely faster completion time.


----------



## Hollowway

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 58172
> View attachment 58173
> View attachment 58174
> View attachment 58175
> 
> Well look what’s moving to Seattle! So ridiculously stoked this is going to be mine!!


I almost snagged that myself! I can’t rationalize getting a sixxer these days, though. Definitely a nice build, though!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Hollowway said:


> I almost snagged that myself! I can’t rationalize getting a sixxer these days, though. Definitely a nice build, though!


Can’t wait to try it out. Simon said he’s getting back from holiday now so he’ll be shipping it any day. I can see the Boden sweating nervously in the corner lol


----------



## Hollowway

I’m happy Simon is getting the recognition he deserves. I wish guys like him were around when people like Bernie Rico Jr made off with all of our money! Simon’s a talented and honest dude.


----------



## A-Branger

love the basses, if I wasnt spending bunch of money for a trip tright now I might have jumped, if I could get the specs Im thinking


----------



## Casper777

I'm in! sent my order for a Neptune 7!  curious to compare those to my Bodens...

really like the designs, options and also want to have a headless with a standard neck profile for a change!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Casper777 said:


> I'm in! sent my order for a Neptune 7!  curious to compare those to my Bodens...
> 
> really like the designs, options and also want to have a headless with a standard neck profile for a change!


Right on! What are you thinking about doing spec wise?


----------



## Casper777

DudeManBrother said:


> Right on! What are you thinking about doing spec wise?



Really like limba and wenge as tonewoods... mids friendly 

So going to go for a limba body and wenge neck, along with macassar ebony top and maple fretboard...
Also curious to try Fokin pickups.

For the rest I'll keep the surprise


----------



## DudeManBrother

Casper777 said:


> Really like limba and wenge as tonewoods... mids friendly
> 
> So going to go for a limba body and wenge neck, along with macassar ebony top and maple fretboard...
> Also curious to try Fokin pickups.
> 
> For the rest I'll keep the surprise


Sounds like some good wood choices. Looking forward to seeing it completed. It’s hard to find much info on Fokin, but he seems to be the premier custom pickup winder in Russia. I am curious about the Fokin Uppercut pickups in my Neptune. Guess I’ll know in a week or two. It’s always nice to have forum supporting companies like Elysian around here, that can do custom winds and looks, if the Fokins don’t work for me.


----------



## strangers

Created an account here just for this!

Thanks to this thread I'm now in line for a Padalka Space 7. This is one of two custom orders I'm getting marking my first guitar purchases in almost 10 years. Super excited, and really impressed already with how fast Simon replies, and the level of detail in communication.


----------



## DudeManBrother

strangers said:


> Created an account here just for this!
> 
> Thanks to this thread I'm now in line for a Padalka Space 7. This is one of two custom orders I'm getting marking my first guitar purchases in almost 10 years. Super excited, and really impressed already with how fast Simon replies, and the level of detail in communication.


Welcome to the forum Strangers; post up some of your specs without giving too much away


----------



## strangers

DudeManBrother said:


> Welcome to the forum Strangers; post up some of your specs without giving too much away



Thanks! 

So, still in discussion as to what top, although right now I'm between a natural burled maple and painted flame top.

Other than that:

25.5"-27" scale
Macassar Fingerboard with Maple binding
Luminlay side dots
Mahogany Body
7 piece Wenge/Mahogany Neck
BKP Rebel Yell Set
Compound radius
Black Hipshot hardware
Wood knobs/plates/bobbin covers (still debating wood, leaning toward Wenge)


----------



## DudeManBrother

Right on man, sounds great! I'm excited to see what Simon can do this year. I am really fighting the urge to just order a Saturn but I want to hold out until I hear the verdict on the Ennea SC headless I want built


----------



## strangers

DudeManBrother said:


> Right on man, sounds great! I'm excited to see what Simon can do this year. I am really fighting the urge to just order a Saturn but I want to hold out until I hear the verdict on the Ennea SC headless I want built



Yeah I can understand that. I really love both the Saturn and the Ennea. I was heavily considering a Wenge topped Saturn for this build. I think my next guitar purchase is going to be headless, and am definitely interested to see how that SC comes out, if he moves forward with it. It's tough not to jump on that open queue though.


----------



## DudeManBrother

strangers said:


> Yeah I can understand that. I really love both the Saturn and the Ennea. I was heavily considering a Wenge topped Saturn for this build. I think my next guitar purchase is going to be headless, and am definitely interested to see how that SC comes out, if he moves forward with it. It's tough not to jump on that open queue though.


Indeed it is, but luckily I've got a Neptune making its way to me right now so that'll hold me over for a while


----------



## jjcor

Im in for a Space 7 build! Couldn't resist. These guitars are beautiful!


----------



## Grand Rabbit

electriceye said:


> Welp. Looks like I found my go-to color stain with the burl tops I have stashed away! WOW!!



I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet but if you look on his website this is titled "Neptune - Doom" lol.


----------



## DudeManBrother

My Padalka is officially missing after being shipped over a month ago. Simon just emailed me saying he’s refunding me. I’m pretty fucking bummed out


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> My Padalka is officially missing after being shipped over a month ago. Simon just emailed me saying he’s refunding me. I’m pretty fucking bummed out


Damn that sucks, sure it isn't being held up in customs or something? I had some stuff i ordered from china a while back that took 6 months to finally show up.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Due to the shipping method, there should’ve been an update that it was received by U.S. Customs. It cleared Russian customs 4 weeks ago and basically vanished. Simon opened a search through Russia, I did one state side, and neither of us have heard anything since. As a registered USPS business customer, I get all kinds of updates for all mail and packages; but nobody has any knowledge of this parcel. 
I’m still holding out 10% hope that it’ll be found state side and he can accept the money again so I can have my guitar; but he said he’d rather just refund me at this point. He has a certain timeframe where the shipping insurance will run out too I’m sure. Either way it totally sucks.


----------



## MoonJelly

Wow, that's tragic. Hope you have some good fortune and get it after all.


Also, that's really good of Simon to refund you. Solid dude.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Yeah really solid guy for sure. We were talking last night, as he was inquiring about wire transfer info. He told me EMS canceled shipping insurance last year; so the whole refund is out of his pocket, and he just hopes that it never left Russia and gets back to him to resell for recouping. 
So I told him I'm cool with waiting it out longer. He has no deadline because there's nothing to claim, and it's not his fault, so I'm just going to ride it out. I don't want the money. I want the guitar! He contacted me about the refund because he felt it was the right thing to do. That's one hell of a guy and someone I want to do business with again. 
I just hope it doesn't take 6 months, and isn't destroyed when it finally surfaces.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, Simon is on his game. Hopefully we’ll see others like him in the future. Lord knows 10 years ago everyone made off with our money and would claim personal events as an excuse. A lot of “not my fault” stuff. Simon understands that eating the cost from his end is likely to come back ten fold in revenue, based on trust and goodwill.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, Simon is on his game. Hopefully we’ll see others like him in the future. Lord knows 10 years ago everyone made off with our money and would claim personal events as an excuse. A lot of “not my fault” stuff. Simon understands that eating the cost from his end is likely to come back ten fold in revenue, based on trust and goodwill.


That’s exactly it too. A situation like this not only dictates how I do (or don’t do) business with him in the future; but becomes a determining factor in others considering ordering from him. I will absolutely order another guitar from him because I know he’s got my back. In fact, if it does finally reach the “refund” stage; I’ll request he keeps it toward a replacement build. I will however want to pay extra for a different shipping method  Seriously though, he said this is the first time this has ever happened so it’s the exception, not the rule.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Meanwhile, at the White House...

Sorry to hear about that dude, but really glad Simon seems like a stand-up guy and wants to help out however he can instead of just saying "Shit, eh? Still want that money, though."

Hope it shows up for you sooner than later.


----------



## thinkpad20

DudeManBrother said:


> My Padalka is officially missing after being shipped over a month ago. Simon just emailed me saying he’s refunding me. I’m pretty fucking bummed out



Wow that’s a real let down.  Every time something expensive is shipped internationally I always get paranoid; sorry that the lightning struck for you.


----------



## DudeManBrother

thinkpad20 said:


> Wow that’s a real let down.  Every time something expensive is shipped internationally I always get paranoid; sorry that the lightning struck for you.


If I can be the one unlucky scenario, meaning everyone else always gets their guitar without issues, than I’m cool with it. I realize the world doesn’t actually function like that; but given how much a few thousand dollars might mean to one guy vs another, I’d rather my guitar get lost than someone else’s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so hot


----------



## DudeManBrother

^^^Man Simon’s fade game is on point! Looks so crisp with the white binding. 

If I ever get bit by the Mayones Regius bug; I’d probably email Simon about an MS build first. They are definitely heavily inspired; but damn well executed. 


Not sure if he’s willing to build them anymore, but these are a sexy alternative no doubt.


----------



## gujukal

DudeManBrother said:


> ^^^Man Simon’s fade game is on point! Looks so crisp with the white binding.
> 
> If I ever get bit by the Mayones Regius bug; I’d probably email Simon about an MS build first. They are definitely heavily inspired; but damn well executed.
> Not sure if he’s willing to build them anymore, but these are a sexy alternative no doubt.



Isn't Padalka as expensive as a Mayones these days? It made more sense to buy something like that when he was a lot cheaper a few years ago.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> ^^^Man Simon’s fade game is on point! Looks so crisp with the white binding.
> 
> If I ever get bit by the Mayones Regius bug; I’d probably email Simon about an MS build first. They are definitely heavily inspired; but damn well executed.
> View attachment 59265
> 
> Not sure if he’s willing to build them anymore, but these are a sexy alternative no doubt.


pretty sure he doesn't offer that design anymore, same with most of his non-original body shapes.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> pretty sure he doesn't offer that design anymore, same with most of his non-original body shapes.


 Yeah I know it’s definitely not officially offered anymore, but I’d still ask him. I don’t even have a Mayo boner atm so I’m not worried about it. 
I’d rather just get my Neptune (finally surfaced in NY yesterday!) I did just bug him about building me a Saturn though haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah I know it’s definitely not officially offered anymore, but I’d still ask him. I don’t even have a Mayo boner atm so I’m not worried about it.
> I’d rather just get my Neptune (finally surfaced in NY yesterday!) I did just bug him about building me a Saturn though haha


well that's good that the neptune is finally headed your way


----------



## narad

I hope not...I'd love a warrior 7 design. Carillion is also game for that though.


----------



## MoonJelly

^^^Fingers crossed it's not trashed when it gets to you


----------



## DudeManBrother

It finally arrived!


Look at those feet ends: simply beautiful 




I have only had time enough to throw my strings on it and play briefly. It is one of those guitars that instantly feels like home. The neck profile is familiar (think mid 2000’s Prestige), the fan is a lot like the Kiesel 6 fan, the fret wire is my preferred size. I love Dmitry’s hardware. It’s (ver3) my favorite by far of all the headless offerings; based on looks, adjustability, and comfort. 
Wire pron:


----------



## narad

Good to see a happy ending to this story!


----------



## Casper777

A see a jalous strandy behind


----------



## jwade

Man, I'd love to see how he'd do an SG shape.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Awesome that it did make its way to you, man, congrats on the great looking guitar!


----------



## gunch

DudeManBrother said:


> It finally arrived!
> View attachment 59325
> 
> Look at those feet ends: simply beautiful
> 
> View attachment 59326
> 
> 
> I have only had time enough to throw my strings on it and play briefly. It is one of those guitars that instantly feels like home. The neck profile is familiar (think mid 2000’s Prestige), the fan is a lot like the Kiesel 6 fan, the fret wire is my preferred size. I love Dmitry’s hardware. It’s (ver3) my favorite by far of all the headless offerings; based on looks, adjustability, and comfort.
> Wire pron:
> View attachment 59327



I want this but a Saturn 

Has Padalka made a Saturn 6?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

silverabyss said:


> I want this but a Saturn
> 
> Has Padalka made a Saturn 6?


don't think so.


----------



## DudeManBrother

silverabyss said:


> I want this but a Saturn
> 
> Has Padalka made a Saturn 6?


As far as I know, he’s done three 7 strings and one 8 string so far. I’d like to grab a Saturn too. Just waiting for an opening


----------



## kavinsky

DudeManBrother said:


> As far as I know, he’s done three 7 strings and one 8 string so far. I’d like to grab a Saturn too. Just waiting for an opening


https://www.facebook.com/pg/padalkaguitars/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1941487995870590
this ones actually for sale.
looks hot af

I wonder for how long its gonna hold on sale? a few minutes?


----------



## MoonJelly

cocobolo top? or maybe pau ferro? either way it's just plain sexy. 

Simon needs to offer classes or something. I would fly to him to learn at that level.


----------



## kavinsky

MoonJelly said:


> cocobolo top? or maybe pau ferro? either way it's just plain sexy.
> 
> Simon needs to offer classes or something. I would fly to him to learn at that level.



it's pau ferro. usually I'm not too keen on how they look, but this piece is really remarkably beautiful


----------



## narad

kavinsky said:


> it's pau ferro. usually I'm not too keen on how they look, but this piece is really remarkably beautiful



If all pau ferro was like that, I'd actually order it on something.


----------



## MoonJelly

I just got a small batch that has similar color, actually. I'm just not sure I can make it that shiny!


----------



## Soya

It kind of angers me how perfect his work is. Like him and I aren't even the same grade of human.


----------



## gunch

Just


----------



## kavinsky

I'll just leave it here.


----------



## narad

Awesome! I think that it's a theme but it's a theme in it's own way. You wouldn't mistake that sort of idea for any other custom builder (imo).


----------



## kavinsky

narad said:


> Awesome! I think that it's a theme but it's a theme in it's own way. You wouldn't mistake that sort of idea for any other custom builder (imo).


agreed. it's always a good idea to try and find your own voice.
although I'm not sure whats the reasoning behind those RED pickups
maybe blue/red combo is not really my cup of tea


----------



## pondman

This guy is unbelievably good !! Just outstanding !!!


----------



## A-Branger

kavinsky said:


> agreed. it's always a good idea to try and find your own voice.
> although I'm not sure whats the reasoning behind those RED pickups
> maybe blue/red combo is not really my cup of tea


though the same about the why of the red pickups, but once you see the hints of red in the back it kinda makes a lot of sense.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kavinsky said:


> I'll just leave it here.


i love this


----------



## HaMMerHeD

His work is spectacular. I dont love most of his designs, though.


----------



## crackout

That's how I feel as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## pondman

Just breath taking, this man is a god.


----------



## jwade

Favorite part (despite how satisfying it is to watch his process) was the kitten.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Well after I found out there was a kitten in the video I had to see it. Glad I did because goddang do I want that clamping jig now.

And god that gouge he uses for shaping the heel and headstock must be razer sharp. Cuts like butter.


----------



## Wolfos

I watched this video because I decided today that this summer I will attempt my first ever guitar built.

Bad idea.... I quit


----------



## pondman

Wolfos said:


> I watched this video because I decided today that this summer I will attempt my first ever guitar built.
> 
> Bad idea.... I quit



Go for it, don't give in that easy.


----------



## Wolfos

pondman said:


> Go for it, don't give in that easy.


Lol I was just joking I'm just going to severely lower my expectations and simplify the shit out of my build.


----------



## MoonJelly

After I saw this video I cried in the corner for hours. But yeah imma still build a lot of guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yeah that just motivates me to keep building.


----------



## electriceye

Incredible. Simply incredible.


----------



## jwade

Anyone know what he did to fill that inlay? I’m assuming some kind of epoxy.


----------



## Walshy

Said it before, will say again - I aspire to be like Padalka. He's doing incredible work for a one-man show.


----------



## strangers

My order is finalized, and work should begin in the next month. So far, working with Simon has been incredible. Now for the interminable wait.


----------



## narad

strangers said:


> My order is finalized, and work should begin in the next month. So far, working with Simon has been incredible. Now for the interminable wait.



Awesome! Has potential to be my favorite one yet!


----------



## MoonJelly

^Just like every Padalka build for the past year lol


----------



## electriceye

What do his axes typically cost in USD?


----------



## MoonJelly

Start in the low 3k range last I saw. That was months ago so may have one up due to them being freaking awesome.

Website says they are 2000-4500. If I had the cash to order one, I'd probably just tell him to make a 7 in whatever wood/theme he wanted, I like his work that much.


----------



## strangers

MoonJelly said:


> Start in the low 3k range last I saw. That was months ago so may have one up due to them being freaking awesome.
> 
> Website says they are 2000-4500. If I had the cash to order one, I'd probably just tell him to make a 7 in whatever wood/theme he wanted, I like his work that much.




This is pretty spot on I think. While the baseline price is $2k, I think it is unlikely that moving forward anyone is getting a guitar in this range. From what I understand he opened the queue for ~10 days this year, to take in ~20 orders. He got around twice that, and selected the ones which he found most interesting. I would say that excludes a lot of the low cost builds, but maybe not all of them. Most of the stuff I've seen him post on his vk page looks like it should be in the $3k+ price range.

For anyone interested, his vk gets some updates that the facebook and instagram pages don't get. 

https://vk.com/padalkaguitars

I seriously thought about this take my money and have fun with it approach. I think you could get something that is really out there and really nice. I may try to hop in the queue again next year and let him have fun with an 8 string.


----------



## MoonJelly

If you think about it, that's about the highest compliment an artist/artisan can receive in a commercial market. Truth is, there are a lot of amazing luthiers who don't do it for money... because they're afraid all the joy will be sucked out of the process (@pondman!)


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Still doing amazing work. I saw a few of his builds when Protest The Hero was in my area most recently, they look fantastic!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

MoonJelly said:


> If you think about it, that's about the highest compliment an artist/artisan can receive in a commercial market. Truth is, there are a lot of amazing luthiers who don't do it for money... because they're afraid all the joy will be sucked out of the process (@pondman!)



Exactly... You're either an artist, or a businessman... two kinds of people who don't typically get along.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

strangers said:


> My order is finalized, and work should begin in the next month. So far, working with Simon has been incredible. Now for the interminable wait.





MoonJelly said:


> If you think about it, that's about the highest compliment an artist/artisan can receive in a commercial market. Truth is, there are a lot of amazing luthiers who don't do it for money... because they're afraid all the joy will be sucked out of the process (@pondman!)



I've ben following Padalka's work for a while now, saw this one posted on Facebook... didn't know it was one for a SS.O member, I'm drooling over this one...


----------



## scarletSovereign

I mostly just lurk about here and there, but I couldn't help but share this:







Finalized my build last month and Simon started it last week. I'm beyond excited about it.


----------



## Casper777

That my build! Has already started and I really like what I see so far. The process is so smooth with Simon! Best luthier expérience so far!


----------



## Bobro

Casper777 said:


> View attachment 60647
> That my build! Has already started and I really like what I see so far. The process is so smooth with Simon! Best luthier expérience so far!


Holy Moly! That is stunning.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

All these new build mockups look awesome!



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Exactly... You're either an artist, or a businessman... two kinds of people who don't typically get along.



Its very rare to get the two together but those are the builders who really succeed with accurate turn arounds and good communication, something that is vital when it comes to personal value in a custom guitar.


----------



## savage

Everyone's builds look delicious, I can't wait to see how they each turn out!
Here's mine:




I decided to step out of my comfort zone for this build to complement my upcoming boden (which is more 'traditional'). I agree with everyone regarding Simon; he is extremely professional and deeply cares about keeping his clients up to date with every aspect of their build. It's definitely refreshing to be on the receiving end of email updates for once.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Lorcan Ward said:


> All these new build mockups look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Its very rare to get the two together but those are the builders who really succeed with accurate turn arounds and good communication, something that is vital when it comes to personal value in a custom guitar.



Are you saying that Zachary guitars aren't WILDLY SUCCESSFUL and THE BEST GUITARS YOU WILL EVER PLAY and blah blah blah ?

http://zacharyguitars.com/


----------



## strangers

savage said:


> Everyone's builds look delicious, I can't wait to see how they each turn out!
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to step out of my comfort zone for this build to complement my upcoming boden (which is more 'traditional'). I agree with everyone regarding Simon; he is extremely professional and deeply cares about keeping his clients up to date with every aspect of their build. It's definitely refreshing to be on the receiving end of email updates for once.







That color is incredible. It works so well with this body shape. Also those inlays are super cool.


----------



## savage

strangers said:


> That color is incredible. It works so well with this body shape. Also those inlays are super cool.



Thanks! Your build looks equally stunning. I think your color choices suit the space shape perfectly. The color scheme I chose is heavily inspired by PRS’ Raspberry finish, albeit with more purple than pink. I was between this and a regular blue-green fade, but something about pink on a headless just it did for me. When is yours scheduled to finish?


----------



## strangers

Thanks! I basically gave no input on the color, of the first three he sent me I loved them all. One was pretty close to my PRS, and the other was natural like a Kiesel I just bought, so I went for the third one. His color choices are almost always fantastic.

I think you definitely went with the right choice, it is really a great color. I think I've only ever seen one Raspberry PRS, but it was a really nice look. I've got to say I like the color on yours more though.

Mine is due in mid October, how about yours?


----------



## narad

Simon just finished up this silver sparkle one:






Looks awesome. Thinking about buying it so someone hop on it and stop me  If it had no inlays and my choice of pickups, it'd be a done deal by now!


----------



## pfizer

I've been thinking about getting a headless model from Simon; his shit seems pretty legit and reasonably priced.

I'm just wondering, since I live in the Philippines and all, if I should maybe get a Mayones Hydra or Ormsby Goliath instead. The country I live in has kind of ridiculous bullshit internet and it might make collaborating and communicating with Simon kind of a bitch. At least with the Mayones or Ormsby, the guitar's already made and can be shipped immediately.


----------



## Blytheryn

pfizer said:


> I've been thinking about getting a headless model from Simon; his shit seems pretty legit and reasonably priced.
> 
> I'm just wondering, since I live in the Philippines and all, if I should maybe get a Mayones Hydra or Ormsby Goliath instead. The country I live in has kind of ridiculous bullshit internet and it might make collaborating and communicating with Simon kind of a bitch. At least with the Mayones or Ormsby, the guitar's already made and can be shipped immediately.



Ridiculous as in you can't get on the internet once in a while to shoot emails back and forth?


----------



## narad

Damn...







I pre-emptively bought a different guitar last night, draining my bank account to not be tempted by this haha That body though in that finish -- one of my favorite guitar bodies ever.


----------



## Soya

Man, that is something special.


----------



## kavinsky

This looks absolutely stunning.
great taste allround
I don't know who wold play this, I feel its just too beautiful to even touch it.






















Honestly guys, I don't know.
I think its nuts how stupid good it is.
It's actually borderline crazy.
I think I'm offended by the existence of it haha


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> I pre-emptively bought a different guitar last night, draining my bank account to not be tempted by this



This sounds like a Homer Simpson sort of plan

"Come on brain, tell me how not to spend money on this guitar"

"How about..... spend it all on a different guitar?"

"Thanks for nothing, brain"


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> This sounds like a Homer Simpson sort of plan
> 
> "Come on brain, tell me how not to spend money on this guitar"
> 
> "How about..... spend it all on a different guitar?"
> 
> "Thanks for nothing, brain"



Yes the subtlety in this case was the other one was like exact specs I would order, and in the padalka I would have liked to get rid of the inlay, headstock, bridge.


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> Yes the subtlety in this case was the other one was like exact specs I would order, and in the padalka I would have liked to get rid of the inlay, headstock, bridge.


What did you get?


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> What did you get?



A Suhr classic antique. I had intended to get one earlier this year, but then missed the window where they'd be able to deliver before I upped and moved to Japan. So this coming along almost exactly as I would order it -- had to go for it.


----------



## Flappydoodle

They look beautiful, but I'm confused now

His website says no V, X shapes. But the image gallery is full of them. 

It says 'FULL custom shop' in several places, but the order forms are all for semi customs around his own shapes

Did I miss something?

And also sadly it seems no tune-o-matic bridges on his guitars


----------



## narad

Flappydoodle said:


> They look beautiful, but I'm confused now
> 
> His website says no V, X shapes. But the image gallery is full of them.
> 
> It says 'FULL custom shop' in several places, but the order forms are all for semi customs around his own shapes
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> And also sadly it seems no tune-o-matic bridges on his guitars



He keeps the full customs, which includes V and X shapes, in an archive of the old builds with lots of "NOT AVAILABLE FOR ORDER" in big capital letters. Then he answers it many times in the FAQ. Seems pretty clear.


----------



## Flappydoodle

narad said:


> He keeps the full customs, which includes V and X shapes, in an archive of the old builds with lots of "NOT AVAILABLE FOR ORDER" in big capital letters. Then he answers it many times in the FAQ. Seems pretty clear.



Ah, I was looking at individual pages like the Aster posted earlier. It doesn't say anything on there about them being unavailable. 

And I do now see the 'NOT AVAILABLE', but it's in a very thin dark red font on a black background which is almost invisible on mobile. 

Kinda an annoying cocktease to see all the sexy guitars I can't have though


----------



## kavinsky

the fade looks like a misty lake in winter. nice!














I thought it looked a bit like scheter, I love the looks of both tbh


----------



## narad

It's like if the schecter was finished by Michelangelo  My only complaint is that the maple figure on that was was super weak...can only imagine how it would have been on a really nice piece.


----------



## MoonJelly

narad said:


> It's like if the schecter was finished by Michelangelo  My only complaint is that the maple figure on that was was super weak...can only imagine how it would have been on a really nice piece.


Gotta say it was probably an artistic choice. I really like it with the mild flame, it more easily captures the fog over the lake kinda vibe. 

Also it's very cool that the fade cycles over the fingerboard as well


----------



## prlgmnr

narad said:


> It's like if the schecter was finished by Michelangelo  My only complaint is that the maple figure on that was was super weak...can only imagine how it would have been on a really nice piece.


I like it it, it kind of makes it look like you're seeing it through a cloud of fog/mist.


----------



## kavinsky

I second the notion that this unobtrusive flame looks a little more artistic in this case, photorealistic even


----------



## narad

prlgmnr said:


> I like it it, it kind of makes it look like you're seeing it through a cloud of fog/mist.



Yea, you guys are probably right. It's just a bit too "grainy" vs. cloudy for me.


----------



## electriceye

kavinsky said:


> This looks absolutely stunning.
> great taste allround
> I don't know who wold play this, I feel its just too beautiful to even touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, I don't know.
> I think its nuts how stupid good it is.
> It's actually borderline crazy.
> I think I'm offended by the existence of it haha



That is an absolute work of art. Oh my god!! How the hell did he do the fretboard like that with the thin lines??? And those knobs! Where does one get THOSE??? Awestruck.


----------



## nistley

electriceye said:


> That is an absolute work of art. Oh my god!! How the hell did he do the fretboard like that with the thin lines??? And those knobs! Where does one get THOSE??? Awestruck.


 He made them:
https://pp.userapi.com/c846419/v846419807/20d46/-npilC7mtY4.jpg


----------



## kavinsky

electriceye said:


> That is an absolute work of art. Oh my god!! How the hell did he do the fretboard like that with the thin lines??? And those knobs! Where does one get THOSE??? Awestruck.


I'm pretty sure he made the knobs.


----------



## electriceye

kavinsky said:


> I'm pretty sure he made the knobs.



Now that's something I need to learn how to do.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i also like the nice gradual fade...not sure how many peole could have pulled off this paint scheme with such a subtle flamed top.

the fret markers changing color to contrast the fade was another nice touch.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i also like the nice gradual fade...not sure how many peole could have pulled off this paint scheme with such a subtle flamed top.

the fret markers changing color to contrast the fade was another nice touch.


----------



## Hollowway

Simon’s stuff is really next level. It would be amazing to be able to design like him. Or to build like him. But both? That’s a crazy amount of talent for one man.


----------



## jwade

kavinsky said:


>



Shame about the headstock, it just doesn’t fit the guitar at all.


----------



## A-Branger

kavinsky said:


>



Not only I already love this kind of fretobard "binding" or inlay since I saw it on a PRS and in one of those Ibanes S Iron Labels. But this sneeky fretboard markers :O !!! such a suttle and beautiful detail.

I love blank fretobards, with this you get the best of both, markers and a blank looking board

<3


----------



## strangers

Just got back from Protest the Hero's show in Cleveland. I hung around after and talked to Tim for a few minutes. He let me check out and play his green Padalka. The heel on that guitar is unreal, and it is really stunning in person. Although now I'm certain that I can't handle the wait for my guitar.


----------



## kavinsky

jwade said:


> Shame about the headstock, it just doesn’t fit the guitar at all.


thats understandable. wouldn't be my first choice either tbh
I think this body shape needs something more subtle, less pointy and agressive
Thats why I went with his mayo-styled cockstock for my build


----------



## jwade

I feel like it would benefit from something a lot more basic, something maybe more like a really nice jazz arch top would have. I mean, the guitar is unbelievably beautiful overall, even with the overly familiar headstock design, but the headstock is definitely the only thing that stands out for me as an area that could’ve been improved a bit with a different design.

This guy is ridiculous though, watching his videos is crazy impressive.


----------



## Hollowway

I kinda like the HS. For me, I’m more about HS size, as I think too many guitars have a too big or too small design. But, I do like this.

I think I’ve mentioned it in this thread before, but I’m pretty sure Simon has a degree in architecture. Which makes sense, because his designs are beyond the average.


----------



## meta4

kavinsky said:


> This looks absolutely stunning.
> great taste allround
> I don't know who wold play this, I feel its just too beautiful to even touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly guys, I don't know.
> I think its nuts how stupid good it is.
> It's actually borderline crazy.
> I think I'm offended by the existence of it haha



Oops, just bought it!...


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> Oops, just bought it!...



Awesome! Didn't even know it was for sale!


----------



## meta4

narad said:


> Awesome! Didn't even know it was for sale!



Thanks! I think all the display models he made for the Holy Grail Guitar Show in Berlin are for sale (sounded like the Neptune might have sold as well but I'm not sure).


----------



## Knarbens

I'm not totally sure, but I think the Sun model he brought to the Holy Grail show isn't for sale.

I've been there on saturday and the Saturn with the Saturn inlay was my favourite, but his guitar were mind blowing in general. Awesome craftsmanship! Super clean work. This guy is a genius in what he's doing!


----------



## A-Branger

meta4 said:


> Oops, just bought it!...


oohhhhh congrats bro!!! amazing score!


----------



## meta4

Knarbens said:


> I'm not totally sure, but I think the Sun model he brought to the Holy Grail show isn't for sale.



That could be correct. He told me he still had all the instruments he brought - which would make sense if it wasn't for sale. He also said not a lot of finished instruments were generally sold there; more that people could check out the different luthiers and their work in order to have something made to their own specs.


----------



## meta4

Picked up the Ennea "HGGS" in Berlin yesterday. The detail work and finish is breathtaking in person. I didn't realize that the matt black is actually two tone as well with a bronze color in the grain on the ash. Subtle and really nice. The knobs are really impressive and the brass accents tie together well with the EVO gold frets and brass nut. I did one simple modification: I thought the embossed silver "Aguilar" logos on the pickups were really garish and out of place so I removed and sanded the covers and think it's a big improvement (in my eyes, at least). Plays great, sounds great. Would have liked a passive bypass which it doesn't have. Not surprisingly it is heavier than my 4 string.


----------



## narad

meta4 said:


> I did one simple modification: I thought the embossed silver "Aguilar" logos on the pickups were really garish and out of place so I removed and sanded the covers and think it's a big improvement (in my eyes, at least).



Ha! I asked Simon to do the same with my Ennea, but he didn't want to make it look worse / was worried about how well they could be cleanly removed. I also unfortunately thought the same of your new acquisition, that those logos are such an eye sore it. Awesome that you "fixed" it!


----------



## meta4

It looks way better IMO as it also took the shine off them so a better match the the matt finish. Also looks quite close to the ebony knobs. Sent a photo to Simon and he agreed it looked much cleaner/better. The covers were very easy to remove; did not need to un-solder the pickups. Did have to sand them quite a bit as the logos are embossed.
It's a great bass. I kind of wish the neck had a C profile rather than U but it's okay. If I was ordering to my own specs I would have used humbuckers but the single coils work very well with the low B so no need to change anything. Overall, it does have a pretty aggressive default voice.


----------



## narad

Sounds like you should have bought my black/white one!


----------



## meta4

I thought about it! This was a last minute situation as Simon offered a deal so as not to have to take it back to Russia - also the multi-scale really appeals to me with the 5 string. Still, the 4 string feels so natural to play. The neck is PERFECT to my taste.


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

Anyone had any problems with shipping/customs with shipping to the US?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Anyone had any problems with shipping/customs with shipping to the US?


Customs didn’t cost me a penny. Shipping, once in America, was maybe 3 days to get from New York to Seattle. It did disappear, and took around 6 weeks to be located, after clearing Russian customs; but Simon said that was the first time its ever happened with an international shipment.


----------



## thinkpad20

Riker_Maneuver said:


> Anyone had any problems with shipping/customs with shipping to the US?



Mine arrived very quickly (less than 2 weeks as I recall), no issues with customs or anything.


----------



## MoonJelly

Guys, how does he do this? How are the back of the pots smooth? Are they custom made? Does he take pots with a stamped back and grind them smooth? It's infuriating how good it looks


----------



## ikarus

I am sure he buys them like that. Does anybody know where to buy them?


----------



## meta4

ikarus said:


> I am sure he buys them like that. Does anybody know where to buy them?



They are regular pots and he does that to the backs himself.

Attention to detail...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Guys, how does he do this? How are the back of the pots smooth? Are they custom made? Does he take pots with a stamped back and grind them smooth? It's infuriating how good it looks


I just want to know where he soldered all the ground wires to..


----------



## electriceye

meta4 said:


> They are regular pots and he does that to the backs himself.
> 
> Attention to detail...



**grabs notebook....adds another detail to future builds....**


----------



## MoonJelly

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just want to know where he soldered all the ground wires to..



Probably either the bridge itself or some sorta large metal mass internally. I know if you have pickups with metal covers there is less concern with grounding them as they have a decent amount of metal mass, they have their own grounding to an extent.

OR, there may be a channel under the pots where he grounds to the shielded coating of the control cavity. I've grounded to shielding tape before but I didn't think about hiding it under anything but the cover plate...



electriceye said:


> **grabs notebook....adds another detail to future builds....**



I know right?? This guy's builds keep me up at night.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Probably either the bridge itself or some sorta large metal mass internally. I know if you have pickups with metal covers there is less concern with grounding them as they have a decent amount of metal mass, they have their own grounding to an extent.
> 
> OR, there may be a channel under the pots where he grounds to the shielded coating of the control cavity. I've grounded to shielding tape before but I didn't think about hiding it under anything but the cover plate...
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?? This guy's builds keep me up at night.


I've grounded to the side of pots or to shielding tape before, but my stuff never looks anywhere near as clean as simon's 
He must be quite ocd about his wire type/wire length to make it so neat and clean. I've always got excess wire hanging out in the cavity


----------



## groverj3

Jeebus, that is the cleanest electronics work I've ever seen.

My soldering and wiring skills are embarrassing.


----------



## jwade

Straight up, dude is a wizard.


----------



## kavinsky

http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/space-satin/
this one is on sale
I wonder who of you guys will be the one haha


----------



## DudeManBrother

That’s the nicest fade I think I’ve seen. 

He’s also got that saturn available soon. Too bad it has a trem because I would’ve already tried to throw him a deposit for it


----------



## Riker_Maneuver

I've been thinking about picking up that Saturn for the last couple weeks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> perfection.



Do it, dude. If it had his bigger headstock and different/no inlays, it'd be in my hands by now!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Do it, dude. If it had his bigger headstock and different/no inlays, it'd be in my hands by now!


I'm thinking about it, but I really don't get along with trems. that's seriously one of my favorite sparkle finishes next to some of the stuff marty bell has done.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm thinking about it, but I really don't get along with trems. that's seriously one of my favorite sparkle finishes next to some of the stuff marty bell has done.



I think that one's better than anything Marty's done. I really want to hit up Simon for that finish on a headless bass.


----------



## penguin_316

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just want to know where he soldered all the ground wires to..




The black paint in the cavity is more than likely shielding paint, graphite based paint that conducts electricity. I use it on my builds....
There has to be a point of attachment somewhere though, otherwise ground loops become an issue.


----------



## spudmunkey

penguin_316 said:


> The black paint in the cavity is more than likely shielding paint, graphite based paint that conducts electricity. I use it on my builds....



Are there some that are better than others? I tried 2 different brands, and couldn't get the results I wanted until I ended up copper-shielding the cavity.


----------



## penguin_316

spudmunkey said:


> Are there some that are better than others? I tried 2 different brands, and couldn't get the results I wanted until I ended up copper-shielding the cavity.



I’m sure some are better than others, you can also make your own. I have always used Stew Macs stuff, very expensive stuff. The key is, you need at least 3-4 layers in my experience and you need to be thorough. 

You cannot have gaps or thin spots. You’ll need to devote some time to it. Works for me...it’s one of the more tedious things about finishing a guitar.
(It stains everything, tape off everything!!!)


----------



## pott

I played a Padalka for the first time yesterday.
Build-quality wise, this was VERY good. 12th fret side-dots were a little wonky, but that's it. Top was insane.

It must have been the best playing/sounding guitar I ever played, and that's saying something. Super tight feeling, nicely resonant (not the loudest, but had a very nice, punchy acoustic tone), and played INSANELY well.
I absolutely adored i!


----------



## kavinsky

pott said:


> I played a Padalka for the first time yesterday.
> Build-quality wise, this was VERY good. 12th fret side-dots were a little wonky, but that's it. Top was insane.
> 
> It must have been the best playing/sounding guitar I ever played, and that's saying something. Super tight feeling, nicely resonant (not the loudest, but had a very nice, punchy acoustic tone), and played INSANELY well.
> I absolutely adored i!


nice
which one was that?


----------



## HaMMerHeD

My side-dots are almost always really wonky because my drill press isnt very good (but was free) and the quill has some pretty hardcore runout, but only really noticeable on the 12th and 24th positions, because they're close together.


----------



## meta4

Dots on the two I have are perfect - on one they are on the lamination line and any deviation would be obvious. I've not been able to find any flaw anywhere on either bass. However, the brass tube side dots on the HGGS 5 string look great but not very practical in low light.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

kavinsky said:


>



From a building perspective, how do you even do a binding like this? Is it a groove that is filled with black resin?


----------



## meta4

LiveOVErdrive said:


> From a building perspective, how do you even do a binding like this? Is it a groove that is filled with black resin?



It has ebony binding along the outer edges and then the parallel black is a routed channel and inlayed binding material bent to conform to the curves. He does use resin on some of the others but not this one.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

meta4 said:


> It has ebony binding along the outer edges and then the parallel black is a routed channel and inlayed binding material bent to conform to the curves. He does use resin on some of the others but not this one.


I'll bet he uses it on that white inlayed neptune thing with the wave and whale tail inlay. 

Just wow. He makes me want to be a better builder.


----------



## meta4

Yes, the Neptune is resin - which I think has powdered aluminum or some kind of pearl material in it.

You can see him doing it here:


----------



## pondman

meta4 said:


> Yes, the Neptune is resin - which I think has powdered aluminum or some kind of pearl material in it.
> 
> You can see him doing it here:




He's too good !


----------



## GraemeH

Watched that video in work and glanced over my shoulder a few times because it felt like I was watching pornography.


----------



## DudeManBrother

kavinsky said:


> nice
> which one was that?


He played my Neptune Toy. If this is among the nicest guitars Pott has played, that’s really saying something. He’s got quite a collection of MusicMan, Parker, Aristides, Suhr, Tom anderson, KXK, and countless other high end/customs. 



I’m guessing he was thrown off by the half circle markers. You can see it’s not a build flaw, but probably more of a personal preference thing.


----------



## electriceye

DudeManBrother said:


> He played my Neptune Toy. If this is among the nicest guitars Pott has played, that’s really saying something. He’s got quite a collection of MusicMan, Parker, Aristides, Suhr, Tom anderson, KXK, and countless other high end/customs.
> 
> View attachment 61722
> 
> I’m guessing he was thrown off by the half circle markers. You can see it’s not a build flaw, but probably more of a personal preference thing.




What the..????


----------



## DudeManBrother

electriceye said:


> What the..????


What the..???? Indeed haha; I have no idea what you’re referring to


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

meta4 said:


> Yes, the Neptune is resin - which I think has powdered aluminum or some kind of pearl material in it.
> 
> You can see him doing it here:




I'm amazed at how much he shapes by hand.


----------



## pott

Yes, like I said, I am EXTREMELY picky  . The side dots thing is a personal pet-peeve of mine and so very subjective as to whether it'd get noticed, or treated as a big deal or not (I have a guitar with slightly off side-dots and it drives me crazy sometimes ). This being something that had absolutely NO bearing on playability, it didn't impact my feeling of the guitar: a fantastic instrument with huge vibe, tight feeling, and great tones!

For the record I'd give away all my guitars for a 10th of DudeManBrother's skills and talents!


----------



## electriceye

DudeManBrother said:


> What the..???? Indeed haha; I have no idea what you’re referring to



Sorry.  I was referring to the half-circle dots.

I wish he paid more attention to the staining process in the above video. Seemed sloppy at the edges, but clearly they weren't left that way. Would love to see his process there.


----------



## DudeManBrother

pott said:


> Yes, like I said, I am EXTREMELY picky  . The side dots thing is a personal pet-peeve of mine and so very subjective as to whether it'd get noticed, or treated as a big deal or not (I have a guitar with slightly off side-dots and it drives me crazy sometimes ). This being something that had absolutely NO bearing on playability, it didn't impact my feeling of the guitar: a fantastic instrument with huge vibe, tight feeling, and great tones!
> 
> For the record I'd give away all my guitars for a 10th of DudeManBrother's skills and talents!


Well shit, in that case; I’ll happily teach you a 10th of what I know for just your Parker and an Aristides


----------



## kavinsky

I felt an urge to bump the thread with this
upd looks like its for sale


----------



## spudmunkey

kavinsky said:


> I felt an urge to bump the thread with this
> upd looks like its for sale



Where?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

someone buy that saturn 6 already so it quits tempting me


----------



## kavinsky

Dammit I'm jealous











spudmunkey said:


> Where?


https://facebook.com/padalkaguitars/posts/2063268480359207


----------



## electriceye

Those bobbins are sick!!


----------



## spudmunkey

The two pickups' bobbins were clearly from the same piece, but I'm surprised that it's not from the same piece as the fretboard. That could have been a nice touch.


----------



## Avedas

That rainy window finish is incredible.



KnightBrolaire said:


> someone buy that saturn 6 already so it quits tempting me


If you buy it you won't be tempted to buy it anymore


----------



## jwade

Man if I had 3K to spare..


----------



## kavinsky

holy shit


----------



## Bobro

kavinsky said:


> Dammit I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://facebook.com/padalkaguitars/posts/2063268480359207



wow that is so gorgeous!


----------



## electriceye

kavinsky said:


> holy shit



This one doesn't work for me at all. The board is wayyyyyyyyy too much and the top is meh.


----------



## A-Branger

kavinsky said:


> holy shit



those ebony bobins.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm ^_^


----------



## nyxzz

mind blown every time i check this thread holy shit...i want one of his guitars badly


----------



## BlackMastodon

I love this guy's design ideas. His take on the tele controls plate is badass.


----------



## kavinsky

BlackMastodon said:


> I love this guy's design ideas. His take on the tele controls plate is badass.


I agree.
Its a bold statement visually, but to me it looks remarkably tasteful, clean and original


----------



## vortex_infinium

> Thinking about the new headless neck-through model with some Ennea inspired features. What do you think? Yes or No?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eww, I hate those horns.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I would rock one. I’d maybe go solid color though. He still hasn’t gotten back to me on an Ennea single cut headless which is what I’d really like


----------



## I play music

vortex_infinium said:


>


This is a bit too busy looking for my taste with this top and I prefer the look of the Neptun shape.


----------



## meta4

I play music said:


> This is a bit too busy looking for my taste with this top and I prefer the look of the Neptun shape.



I have to agree. This is the first of his deigns that doesn't work for me (and I like the Ennea elements in general). Perhaps the complete instrument will look better than the mock up. Neptune looks much better to my tastes.


----------



## Lemonbaby

I can imagine the shape working nicely with a solid colour finish. Not a big fan of throwing exotic woods at everything...


----------



## Seabeast2000

vortex_infinium said:


>


Vanquish headless might be around the corner.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Vanquish headless might be around the corner.....


----------



## narad

vortex_infinium said:


>



It's disgusting and I want one.


----------



## jwade

That top is like...a lot. That would be a amazing for fingerboards.

Still dig it though.

Edit: I would really like to see a Pluto bass.


----------



## thinkpad20

Not sure what I think about the Pluto. My first impression is that those bulbous horns coupled with the more shortened overall scale that comes with a headless design make it look like of cartoonish. But I think with the right woods and colors it might look much better.


----------



## R34CH

Looks like that Sparkle Space is 10% off right now. Kinda surprised he hasn't been able to move that yet...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

red dragon is the us dealer for padalka now.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> red dragon is the us dealer for padalka now.



The place that posts all the jacked up blackmachines for sale? This should be good...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> The place that posts all the jacked up blackmachines for sale? This should be good...


they're selling RANs for like 500-1k over what you could buy them for direct from RAN's instock section. I have a feeling that all the padalkas they get are going to have a similar thing happen.


----------



## Soya

Now Simon will have to build more guitars to keep them stocked up and the wait times will get longer for everyone. Daemoness status here we come


----------



## meta4

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're selling RANs for like 500-1k over what you could buy them for direct from RAN's instock section. I have a feeling that all the padalkas they get are going to have a similar thing happen.



Ordering direct and getting exactly what one wants for less sounds like the better option... 
Of course, all of Simon's instruments are good so for someone who has the money and doesn't have the patience (or experience to know their own preferences) it could work. Still, a premade one seems a compromise to personal tastes for many. I bought the HGGS Ennea as I loved the look and could have it 'now' and, even still, if I was ordering from scratch I would have done some of the specs differently (a really great bass regardless).


----------



## DudeManBrother

Well Simon just broke my heart. He isn’t interested in doing extreme X style guitars, so no custom shape for me. I absolutely had his styling in mind to do something a bit unique; but something we talked about last year may finally be coming to life so I’m optimistic about that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Well Simon just broke my heart. He isn’t interested in doing extreme X style guitars, so no custom shape for me. I absolutely had his styling in mind to do something a bit unique; but something we talked about last year may finally be coming to life so I’m optimistic about that.


daemoness time boiii


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> daemoness time boiii


Haha you might be right


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> Haha you might be right


dylan is all about pointy guitars


----------



## strangers

Update from Simon, the color looks absolutely incredible.

Also congratulations to the guys who have the Neptune builds lined up, they all look unreal.


----------



## strangers

It is here!

I got the guitar yesterday, and left work early to experience it in its full glory. I spent the better part of yesterday and today playing it, and I can confidently say this is the best guitar that I have ever played.

I'll post a full NGD in a few days, including the small collection I've picked up in the last few weeks. Before I go any further though, the pictures.














[/IMG]





















Album of my pics: (bonus gif of my cat)

https://imgur.com/a/EMP1WTo

and Simon's (much better) album:

http://padalka-guitars.com/space-gallery-10/d


Guitar Spec's:

scale – 25.5″-27″ (9 fret neutral)
number of frets – 24
number of strings – 7
model – Space
headstock – A-2

Body:

construction – solid body
material – African Mahogany one piece
top – Burl Maple, 16mm

Neck:

construction – set in, 7 pieces
material – Wenge / Mahogany
thickness – 18mm (1 fret), 20mm (12 fret)
profile “U”
fretboard material – Macassar Ebony
fretboard radius – compound 10-16″
frets – Jescar Stainless Steel 2.79×1.45mm
side markers – luminlay dots
fretboard binding – 1 ply curly maple
nut – Hipshot Zero Friction

Pickups:

BKP Rebel Yell

Electronics:

volume
5-way lever switch

Hardware:

tuners – Schaller M6
bridge – Hipshot Hardtail
wooden knob
Schaller straplocks

Finish:

Oil + wax
Body, headstock – gloss (polyester)

Weight:

3,58 Kg



This guitar is absolutely unbelievable. I really don't know how to describe it other than perfect. I know I haven't had it long, but over the years I've owned a ton of guitars, and in the last few months I've picked up some really quality stuff from Ibanez, EBMM, Dell'isola, and earlier this year I had a Kiesel K-Series made. None of them are at the same level as the Padalka imo, except maybe the Dell'Isola, and still the Padalka is clearly nicer. I didn't expect that a guitar could really be so much better than the others in my collection, as each is a very nice guitar, which I am happy to own. The care and craft that Simon puts into this is really something spectacular. I've sat waiting for the last year, reading reviews, watching as my own build progressed, and waiting patiently for each picture, and it was completely worth it. Even still, when I first opened the case, when I first held it, and when I first started playing I was blown away. Honeslty, I can't believe he is selling these guitars for as cheap as he is. The fact that you can get a guitar from him in the same price range as most of my other guitars is a complete joke.


As important as the quality of his work, I just want to point out again the quality of Simon's business practices. His communication is fantastic, I received a reply to every email I sent him within a day. He always seemed engaged, and invested in the project. Where unlike Kiesel, and it seems a lot of the other semi-custom guitar shops, will build whatever you spec out, Simon's builds are much more of a collaborative effort. He gave me a timeline for completing the guitar, and kept to it with delivery when it was quoted. His baseline price of 2k is almost absurdly low for the quality, and even sitting on the higher end of his builds, the pricing is super reasonable. I really respect his system of taking one year's worth of builds on at a time, unlike other shops that will take deposits with queues that stretch into multi year projects. I know we have been over it before, but it's really something to respect that he sits in the intersection of a great luthier and decent business person. I plan on buying another guitar from him, and can't think of any company I would put a recommendation behind as strongly as Padalka.

Also, look at that wiring job. Fantastic.


----------



## narad

Awesome, man! Yea, if I didn't have far too many guitars at this point I'd be throwing money at Simon. Cool designs, perfect execution, kind of no-nonsense approach to the business side that I can get behind. I'd rather have someone a little more on the side of soup nazi than on the side of amateurish, which is basically all we get from startup guitar shops.

And yours is definitely in my top 5 of his builds so far. Crazy top he got for that one!


----------



## Soya

strangers said:


> It is here!
> 
> I got the guitar yesterday, and left work early to experience it in its full glory. I spent the better part of yesterday and today playing it, and I can confidently say this is the best guitar that I have ever played.
> 
> I'll post a full NGD in a few days, including the small collection I've picked up in the last few weeks. Before I go any further though, the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album of my pics: (bonus gif of my cat)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EMP1WTo
> 
> and Simon's (much better) album:
> 
> http://padalka-guitars.com/space-gallery-10/d
> 
> 
> Guitar Spec's:
> 
> scale – 25.5″-27″ (9 fret neutral)
> number of frets – 24
> number of strings – 7
> model – Space
> headstock – A-2
> 
> Body:
> 
> construction – solid body
> material – African Mahogany one piece
> top – Burl Maple, 16mm
> 
> Neck:
> 
> construction – set in, 7 pieces
> material – Wenge / Mahogany
> thickness – 18mm (1 fret), 20mm (12 fret)
> profile “U”
> fretboard material – Macassar Ebony
> fretboard radius – compound 10-16″
> frets – Jescar Stainless Steel 2.79×1.45mm
> side markers – luminlay dots
> fretboard binding – 1 ply curly maple
> nut – Hipshot Zero Friction
> 
> Pickups:
> 
> BKP Rebel Yell
> 
> Electronics:
> 
> volume
> 5-way lever switch
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> tuners – Schaller M6
> bridge – Hipshot Hardtail
> wooden knob
> Schaller straplocks
> 
> Finish:
> 
> Oil + wax
> Body, headstock – gloss (polyester)
> 
> Weight:
> 
> 3,58 Kg
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar is absolutely unbelievable. I really don't know how to describe it other than perfect. I know I haven't had it long, but over the years I've owned a ton of guitars, and in the last few months I've picked up some really quality stuff from Ibanez, EBMM, Dell'isola, and earlier this year I had a Kiesel K-Series made. None of them are at the same level as the Padalka imo, except maybe the Dell'Isola, and still the Padalka is clearly nicer. I didn't expect that a guitar could really be so much better than the others in my collection, as each is a very nice guitar, which I am happy to own. The care and craft that Simon puts into this is really something spectacular. I've sat waiting for the last year, reading reviews, watching as my own build progressed, and waiting patiently for each picture, and it was completely worth it. Even still, when I first opened the case, when I first held it, and when I first started playing I was blown away. Honeslty, I can't believe he is selling these guitars for as cheap as he is. The fact that you can get a guitar from him in the same price range as most of my other guitars is a complete joke.
> 
> 
> As important as the quality of his work, I just want to point out again the quality of Simon's business practices. His communication is fantastic, I received a reply to every email I sent him within a day. He always seemed engaged, and invested in the project. Where unlike Kiesel, and it seems a lot of the other semi-custom guitar shops, will build whatever you spec out, Simon's builds are much more of a collaborative effort. He gave me a timeline for completing the guitar, and kept to it with delivery when it was quoted. His baseline price of 2k is almost absurdly low for the quality, and even sitting on the higher end of his builds, the pricing is super reasonable. I really respect his system of taking one year's worth of builds on at a time, unlike other shops that will take deposits with queues that stretch into multi year projects. I know we have been over it before, but it's really something to respect that he sits in the intersection of a great luthier and decent business person. I plan on buying another guitar from him, and can't think of any company I would put a recommendation behind as strongly as Padalka.
> 
> Also, look at that wiring job. Fantastic.



Perfect build spec, congrats.


----------



## KR250

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## MoonJelly

strangers said:


> It is here!
> 
> I got the guitar yesterday, and left work early to experience it in its full glory. I spent the better part of yesterday and today playing it, and I can confidently say this is the best guitar that I have ever played.
> 
> I'll post a full NGD in a few days, including the small collection I've picked up in the last few weeks. Before I go any further though, the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album of my pics: (bonus gif of my cat)
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EMP1WTo
> 
> and Simon's (much better) album:
> 
> http://padalka-guitars.com/space-gallery-10/d
> 
> 
> Guitar Spec's:
> 
> scale – 25.5″-27″ (9 fret neutral)
> number of frets – 24
> number of strings – 7
> model – Space
> headstock – A-2
> 
> Body:
> 
> construction – solid body
> material – African Mahogany one piece
> top – Burl Maple, 16mm
> 
> Neck:
> 
> construction – set in, 7 pieces
> material – Wenge / Mahogany
> thickness – 18mm (1 fret), 20mm (12 fret)
> profile “U”
> fretboard material – Macassar Ebony
> fretboard radius – compound 10-16″
> frets – Jescar Stainless Steel 2.79×1.45mm
> side markers – luminlay dots
> fretboard binding – 1 ply curly maple
> nut – Hipshot Zero Friction
> 
> Pickups:
> 
> BKP Rebel Yell
> 
> Electronics:
> 
> volume
> 5-way lever switch
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> tuners – Schaller M6
> bridge – Hipshot Hardtail
> wooden knob
> Schaller straplocks
> 
> Finish:
> 
> Oil + wax
> Body, headstock – gloss (polyester)
> 
> Weight:
> 
> 3,58 Kg
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar is absolutely unbelievable. I really don't know how to describe it other than perfect. I know I haven't had it long, but over the years I've owned a ton of guitars, and in the last few months I've picked up some really quality stuff from Ibanez, EBMM, Dell'isola, and earlier this year I had a Kiesel K-Series made. None of them are at the same level as the Padalka imo, except maybe the Dell'Isola, and still the Padalka is clearly nicer. I didn't expect that a guitar could really be so much better than the others in my collection, as each is a very nice guitar, which I am happy to own. The care and craft that Simon puts into this is really something spectacular. I've sat waiting for the last year, reading reviews, watching as my own build progressed, and waiting patiently for each picture, and it was completely worth it. Even still, when I first opened the case, when I first held it, and when I first started playing I was blown away. Honeslty, I can't believe he is selling these guitars for as cheap as he is. The fact that you can get a guitar from him in the same price range as most of my other guitars is a complete joke.
> 
> 
> As important as the quality of his work, I just want to point out again the quality of Simon's business practices. His communication is fantastic, I received a reply to every email I sent him within a day. He always seemed engaged, and invested in the project. Where unlike Kiesel, and it seems a lot of the other semi-custom guitar shops, will build whatever you spec out, Simon's builds are much more of a collaborative effort. He gave me a timeline for completing the guitar, and kept to it with delivery when it was quoted. His baseline price of 2k is almost absurdly low for the quality, and even sitting on the higher end of his builds, the pricing is super reasonable. I really respect his system of taking one year's worth of builds on at a time, unlike other shops that will take deposits with queues that stretch into multi year projects. I know we have been over it before, but it's really something to respect that he sits in the intersection of a great luthier and decent business person. I plan on buying another guitar from him, and can't think of any company I would put a recommendation behind as strongly as Padalka.
> 
> Also, look at that wiring job. Fantastic.



It's gorgeous.


----------



## dmlinger

Looks great! Many design elements from Vik.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Looks amazing. How does it sound?


----------



## bmth4111

What are the necks like on the Mars or super strat bodied one? Are there different neck profiles?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Simon has opened up the que for 2019. He says he wants to do 15-20 builds. Anybody jumping in? We just agreed on some specs so I’ll be in there.


----------



## Avedas

DudeManBrother said:


> Simon has opened up the que for 2019. He says he wants to do 15-20 builds. Anybody jumping in? We just agreed on some specs so I’ll be in there.


I considered it but decided to hold off until next year at least since I didn't have any finalized specs in mind. He said he's doing another 10 or so in the summer though. What did you end up going with?


----------



## DudeManBrother

I’ve been bugging him to build me a headless ennea single cut guitar forever, and he finally got his design worked out (Pluto SC) so naturally I had to accept a spot. Here’s the top I grabbed.


----------



## pott

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ve been bugging him to build me a headless ennea single cut guitar forever, and he finally got his design worked out (Pluto SC) so naturally I had to accept a spot. Here’s the top I grabbed.
> 
> View attachment 67203


HYPE.


----------



## DudeManBrother

pott said:


> HYPE.


C’est le pied!!


----------



## Defyantly

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ve been bugging him to build me a headless ennea single cut guitar forever, and he finally got his design worked out (Pluto SC) so naturally I had to accept a spot. Here’s the top I grabbed.
> 
> View attachment 67203


 That is one wicked quilt! What kind of finish are you planning?


----------



## Albake21

What's the estimate build time if I were to get in on this?


----------



## DudeManBrother

Defyantly said:


> That is one wicked quilt! What kind of finish are you planning?


My plan is a “Seattle sky fade” aka gray to white transparent fade. I’m hoping the strength of this quilt will come through and give an almost cloud like appearance.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Albake21 said:


> What's the estimate build time if I were to get in on this?


5-6 months


----------



## Albake21

DudeManBrother said:


> 5-6 months


Oh okay cool, not bad. Thanks!


----------



## Bearitone

DudeManBrother said:


> My plan is a “Seattle sky fade” aka gray to white transparent fade. I’m hoping the strength of this quilt will come through and give an almost cloud like appearance.


Oohhh i really want to see this


----------



## DudeManBrother

Bearitone said:


> Oohhh i really want to see this


Me too!


----------



## vortex_infinium

DudeManBrother said:


> Simon has opened up the que for 2019. He says he wants to do 15-20 builds. Anybody jumping in? We just agreed on some specs so I’ll be in there.



Unfortunately I'll be missing this year. Was kinda bummed last week when the queue opened because I been sat here for almost a year waiting for the queue to open. Been mostly spec'd out for ages now, but deciding wasn't too hard since I would have been putting in for my take on an already existing guitar.


----------



## DudeManBrother

vortex_infinium said:


> Unfortunately I'll be missing this year. Was kinda bummed last week when the queue opened because I been sat here for almost a year waiting for the queue to open. Been mostly spec'd out for ages now, but deciding wasn't too hard since I would have been putting in for my take on an already existing guitar.


There’s always next year; as long as the costs don’t jump too high. He was telling me that import fees on all types of material are starting to skyrocket so who knows when these will become too expensive to bring stateside. They’re already close to $5k once fees and shipping is paid.


----------



## strangers

Very nice choice on that quilt, I went back and forth on that one several times. I ended up putting another build in myself. I'll probably keep buying from him, even if there is a price hike. The quality on the last one was unreal.


----------



## DudeManBrother

I know what you mean. My Neptune has really substantially dropped my desire to play all my other guitars. The only way to rotate something different seems to be getting another Padalka haha


----------



## axxessdenied

Checking these out at NAMM blew me away. Insane craftsmanship.


----------



## narad

For sure. I'm hoping he develops some new bass shapes so I can get another stingray-style thing from him. It's a little sad he's focusing on his own designs, because there's an awesome mockingbird and explorer in the custom gallery, but I get it. He has a much clearer and developed design language than most luthiers.


----------



## strangers

Absolutely. While it's kind of a bummer that he's killed of the MS and Moon shapes, it makes sense, since they sat outside of the styling you see with all his original body shapes. I wonder if the CS will survive. While it is probably the guitar he's made the most, it is the only one left that isn't consistent with the other designs.

On a side note, Tim Millar's MS was extremely comfortable to play, and if one ever escapes into the wild, I would definitely jump on that.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I've been looking at various padalka builds for the past several days (I do this every month or so) and it gives me serious skill-envy. I think it's time to buy a bunch of cheap construction lumber and just practice building before I waste any more real wood on my own builds. 

One day I'll buy one of these guitars. Good God they're just so beautiful.


----------



## Omzig

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I've been looking at various padalka builds for the past several days (I do this every month or so) and it gives me serious skill-envy. I think it's time to buy a bunch of cheap construction lumber and just practice building before I waste any more real wood on my own builds.
> 
> One day I'll buy one of these guitars. Good God they're just so beautiful.



This....His work is so freaking clean its almost other-worldly! kinda makes me want to burn all my own stuff and go sweep roads lol.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Omzig said:


> This....His work is so freaking clean its almost other-worldly! kinda makes me want to burn all my own stuff and go sweep roads lol.


He makes me want to be a better builder and also give it up entirely at the same time


----------



## DudeManBrother

Here’s my mock up:


And now comes the dreaded wait! At least it’s only 6 months or so.


----------



## narad

DudeManBrother said:


> Here’s my mock up:
> View attachment 67505
> 
> And now comes the dreaded wait! At least it’s only 6 months or so.



Ah shit, that's amazing.


----------



## Albake21

DudeManBrother said:


> Here’s my mock up:
> View attachment 67505
> 
> And now comes the dreaded wait! At least it’s only 6 months or so.


Fuck that's amazing! Are all of the slots filled?


----------



## Avedas

DudeManBrother said:


> Here’s my mock up:
> View attachment 67505
> 
> And now comes the dreaded wait! At least it’s only 6 months or so.


Sweet baby Jesus. Padalka's white themed builds are amazing.

I gotta commit to a spot next year.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Albake21 said:


> Fuck that's amazing! Are all of the slots filled?


I’m not sure. You can email him and ask, but with time differences it could take a day or two before you get a reply. If you have a really good idea of what you want: then download the order form and fill it out as best as you can. Simon will email you and tell you straight up if he’s interested in building it, or might tell you that it’ll have to wait until this batch is wrapping up. Hell, sometimes he’ll just say “no, I’m not interested in doing that” haha. He usually gets around double the requests to openings, so he’s selective about what gets built.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Avedas said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. Padalka's white themed builds are amazing.
> 
> I gotta commit to a spot next year.


Yeah I love the way his fades turn out, and really wanted a transparent white guitar. He nailed the vision I had in my head. Well, except I wanted a gloss top with the back and bevels matte finished, but he said the gloss always slightly tints the color, so the gray/white fade would turn slightly yellow. I’m stoked with how the matte finish looks on here so it’s all good.


----------



## dmlinger

Albake21 said:


> Fuck that's amazing! Are all of the slots filled?



Don't know why, but after I read your comment I scrolled back up to look and see if it was a fretless with the fret _slots_ inlaid.

But anyways...his use of the chisel to get such clean carves is inspiring. Amazing craftsman.


----------



## strangers

Looks incredible. It's really interesting to see how different the Pluto looks with a finish like that. That's a really great color/wood combo too.

He's currently searching for a figured Walnut body to use with mine. Fingers crossed that something turns up soon. I got a mock-up today with a stand in body and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## DudeManBrother

strangers said:


> Looks incredible. It's really interesting to see how different the Pluto looks with a finish like that. That's a really great color/wood combo too.
> 
> He's currently searching for a figured Walnut body to use with mine. Fingers crossed that something turns up soon. I got a mock-up today with a stand in body and I couldn't be happier with it.


Awesome! Hopefully he can find something quickly for you. What model are you doing this time?


----------



## narad

strangers said:


> Looks incredible. It's really interesting to see how different the Pluto looks with a finish like that. That's a really great color/wood combo too.
> 
> He's currently searching for a figured Walnut body to use with mine. Fingers crossed that something turns up soon. I got a mock-up today with a stand in body and I couldn't be happier with it.



Piiiics


----------



## BlackMastodon

I know it's only a photoshop/mockup but if it turns out anywhere close to that that is gonna look so fucking rad. Perfect black and white. Would end up looking like one of those art piece optical illusions that makes you think your eyes are broken.


----------



## DudeManBrother

BlackMastodon said:


> I know it's only a photoshop/mockup but if it turns out anywhere close to that that is gonna look so fucking rad. Perfect black and white. Would end up looking like one of those art piece optical illusions that makes you think your eyes are broken.


His mockups are incredibly accurate. It looks like he even used the quilted maple top I selected in the mockup. I’ve looked at a bunch of them, and the actual guitars are damn near spot on, but better.


----------



## strangers

One of his videos shows his entire mock-up creation process. It's definitely a picture of the actual piece of wood to be used, and there is a lot of other fine detail work. The only consistent difference I notice is that if I'm looking on anything but my computer monitor, the mock-ups appear to be a few shades darker than the final guitars.


----------



## narad

Saw this one pop up:





It's the usual Misha-burst sort of thing I'm not a fan of, but that same pattern applied to the headstock edge looks amazing.


----------



## DudeManBrother

strangers said:


> One of his videos shows his entire mock-up creation process. It's definitely a picture of the actual piece of wood to be used, and there is a lot of other fine detail work. The only consistent difference I notice is that if I'm looking on anything but my computer monitor, the mock-ups appear to be a few shades darker than the final guitars.


Neck thru Neptune. That’s what’s up!


----------



## Samark

strangers said:


> One of his videos shows his entire mock-up creation process. It's definitely a picture of the actual piece of wood to be used, and there is a lot of other fine detail work. The only consistent difference I notice is that if I'm looking on anything but my computer monitor, the mock-ups appear to be a few shades darker than the final guitars.



Oh.My

That is brilliant! Can't wait to see this


----------



## MSS

I just requested to get on the Q list when it reopens. I like player’s guitars though - nothing super fancy.


----------



## ramses




----------



## MSS

I was told next year for a CS.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Why do I feel like I need one of these in my life, when I rarely play bass at all?


----------



## ramses

MSS said:


> I was told next year for a CS.



Nooooo!!!!!!11111!!!11!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I swear if I didn't have 2 custom builds going on right now I would have jumped into a slot. I really want a neptune or a saturn headless.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> I swear if I didn't have 2 custom builds going on right now I would have jumped into a slot. I really want a neptune or a saturn headless.


I’ll probably do a Saturn 7 next year to collect all 3 headless planet guitars  I’m glad that Saturn listed on his site right now is an 8, because if it was 6 or 7, I’d be very tempted to grab it.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Also, @bubingaisgod needs to pop in here when his Space 7 shows up and give his impressions.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ll probably do a Saturn 7 next year to collect all 3 headless planet guitars  I’m glad that Saturn listed on his site right now is an 8, because if it was 6 or 7, I’d be very tempted to grab it.


I'm super tempted by the walnut neptune he has in stock, but I need to resist so I can buy more amps dammit


----------



## strangers

I really love that Saturn, but I don't play the 8's I have enough to justify another, and I really should put the money into a new computer. Or NVIDEA could just drop the price on the RTX cards so I wouldn't feel so guilty about buying guitars.


----------



## DudeManBrother

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm super tempted by the walnut neptune he has in stock, but I need to resist so I can buy more amps dammit


I think it’s on hold for someone, but that think is dead sexy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DudeManBrother said:


> I think it’s on hold for someone, but that think is dead sexy.


well that makes my next purchase decision muuuuch easier


----------



## narad

$1700 for a spalt top Neptune 8. Couple small dings, nothing serious:

https://reverb.com/item/20430020-padalka-neptune-8-strings-headless-guitar


----------



## strangers

To misquote It's Always Sunny, "You do not make modifications to a Padalka, that guitar is perfect."

Seriously though, painful to see someone added a killswitch. Great price though.

http://padalka-guitars.com/portfolio-items/neptune-84/

I wonder if what classifies this Neptune as a 'full custom' is the logo styling.


----------



## 73647k

narad said:


> $1700 for a spalt top Neptune 8. Couple small dings, nothing serious:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/20430020-padalka-neptune-8-strings-headless-guitar



Aaaand gone. Not a bad score for whoever snagged that one


----------



## DudeManBrother

Finally getting somewhere! Simon does such a great job with his schedule. It would really be cool to have it by the end of the month for when we play with Beyond Creation, but it’ll probably be in my hands sometime in October I’d guess.


----------



## sighval

That is a very well executed fade. Looks sweeeeet.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Paid and patiently waiting for shipping info...I love and hate this part


----------



## narad

Oh nice, that's an amazing build!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Man, that is one stunning guitar!


----------



## electriceye

Jaw-dropping.


----------



## cwhitey2

@DudeManBrother that is one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen! I hope it plays as well as it looks!


----------



## DudeManBrother

cwhitey2 said:


> @DudeManBrother that is one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen! I hope it plays as well as it looks!


Thanks man. I originally came up with the color scheme/concept with the Saturn in mind; but I had been bugging Simon to build me a headless version of his Ennea Single Cut bass forever: so when he said he was ready to build it, I had to jump on it and hoped the scheme worked on this shape as well. I think he absolutely killed it.

My Neptune is #118, this is #181, so I’m excited to see/feel the difference between 63 builds. My only gripe with the Neptune (jack placement) has been fixed on this build, so I expect it to be every bit as good as 118. I honestly can’t really conceive what “better” would be like. VS 118: I added 1mm to the neck thickness and flattened the radius by 4”, and chambered the body; so it should be very familiar, while having its own distinct feel.


----------



## cwhitey2

DudeManBrother said:


> Thanks man. I originally came up with the color scheme/concept with the Saturn in mind; but I had been bugging Simon to build me a headless version of his Ennea Single Cut bass forever: so when he said he was ready to build it, I had to jump on it and hoped the scheme worked on this shape as well. I think he absolutely killed it.
> 
> My Neptune is #118, this is #181, so I’m excited to see/feel the difference between 63 builds. My only gripe with the Neptune (jack placement) has been fixed on this build, so I expect it to be every bit as good as 118. I honestly can’t really conceive what “better” would be like. VS 118: I added 1mm to the neck thickness and flattened the radius by 4”, and chambered the body; so it should be very familiar, while having its own distinct feel.


That's awesome. 

Oddly enough, the ONLY thing i have any GAS for is one of Simon's guitars....and they arent even my style. They just look like pure art.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Trying to decide which of the pictures I should add to my desktop background folder is gonna be tough. This looks incredible.

Edit: Need those high-res pics my dude!


----------



## DudeManBrother

BlackMastodon said:


> Trying to decide which of the pictures I should add to my desktop background folder is gonna be tough. This looks incredible.
> 
> Edit: Need those high-res pics my dude!


http://padalka-guitars.com/pluto-gallery-4/

You’ll probably have better luck picking from the images on Simon’s website. I had to lower the quality for this sites image hosting.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

The work is incredible. I would love a Saturn or a Pluto
Just dont know if 7 or 8 would be the choice
Also their prices are probably very high even with a basic layout
I wonder how they compare to Oni prices?? Anyone know?


----------



## Bastian93

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I wonder how they compare to Oni prices?? Anyone know?



There is a price list on the Pardalka Website !


----------



## DudeManBrother

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> The work is incredible. I would love a Saturn or a Pluto
> Just dont know if 7 or 8 would be the choice
> Also their prices are probably very high even with a basic layout
> I wonder how they compare to Oni prices?? Anyone know?


I can’t really comment about price, as everyone’s idea of cost is seen differently. I can say that you will not find a better built guitar, completed on schedule, with picture updates, and shipped in 6-7 months from order placement, in this price range. 

There are a lot of very skilled luthiers, and a lot of them come with a 2-5 year wait list. There are guys that will build you a well spec’d guitar for a good price, but the quality is sub par. There are guys that charge a ton of money and never deliver a guitar, and have every stupid excuse as to why it hasn’t shipped, before they ignore your emails/phone calls. 

Simon is the opposite of all that. He only takes as many orders as he knows he can fulfill within his time estimation. His guitars are absolutely top tier, and he won’t bullshit you on anything. I consider his prices an absolute bargain personally, but it’s not “cheap”.


----------



## strangers

DudeManBrother said:


> I can’t really comment about price, as everyone’s idea of cost is seen differently. I can say that you will not find a better built guitar, completed on schedule, with picture updates, and shipped in 6-7 months from order placement, in this price range.
> 
> There are a lot of very skilled luthiers, and a lot of them come with a 2-5 year wait list. There are guys that will build you a well spec’d guitar for a good price, but the quality is sub par. There are guys that charge a ton of money and never deliver a guitar, and have every stupid excuse as to why it hasn’t shipped, before they ignore your emails/phone calls.
> 
> Simon is the opposite of all that. He only takes as many orders as he knows he can fulfill within his time estimation. His guitars are absolutely top tier, and he won’t bullshit you on anything. I consider his prices an absolute bargain personally, but it’s not “cheap”.



Seconding this. I am waiting on my second guitar from Padalka right now. I don't think there is anyone in the market who competes with Simon across craftsmanship, good business practices, lead time, and beautiful and original designs. When you consider the price of the guitar, it's the entire experience, wait time, and various risk profiles that you pay for along with anticipated end product. 

You can spec your guitar of choice out, or check out his Instagram, where he frequently replies the approximate price of a guitar in the comments.


----------



## Hollowway

Simon’s the man. One of the few luthiers who is not only good, but trustworthy.


----------



## narad

DudeManBrother said:


> Paid and patiently waiting for shipping info...I love and hate this part
> View attachment 72941
> 
> View attachment 72938
> 
> View attachment 72940
> 
> View attachment 72942
> View attachment 72943



Dude, you need to do a NGD for this when you get it. If that satin ash white part looks as bright and clean as it does in Simon's photos, I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## DudeManBrother

narad said:


> Dude, you need to do a NGD for this when you get it. If that satin ash white part looks as bright and clean as it does in Simon's photos, I think I'm in trouble.


I suck at interneting. I’ve had it for a couple weeks now  I’ll have to see if anyone got any photos of us at the Immolation show last week. It is pretty well represented in his photos. In low light the natural wood color hints through a touch, and good light makes the white pop. 

No flash, just overhead light:





No flash, low light:


----------



## ramses

DudeManBrother said:


> I suck at interneting.



Hmmm... I would not say that at all. All of your spines are hidden and instead you are showing fore-edges.


Beautiful guitar, by the way. I really need to finish choosing specs and place my order.


----------



## narad

ramses said:


> Hmmm... I would not say that at all. All of your spines are hidden and instead you are showing fore-edges.



A true book connoisseur would recognize those classics anywhere.


----------



## Avedas

Bastian93 said:


> There is a price list on the Pardalka Website !


Time to start saving a bit...

Now the real question: Pluto singlecut or doublecut?

or Space or Mars...?


----------



## electriceye

Let’s hear it!


----------



## sezna

I sent my order form and he said he will add me to the queue in December. 

Guess I’m on the queue to be in the queue. Yay.


----------



## littlebadboy

This thread is an excuse for guitar pron!


----------



## DudeManBrother

electriceye said:


> Let’s hear it!


https://clyp.it/yyezvhkb
I used it on this song. I wanted to see if I could track and mix a song in 60 minutes, so punk rock was the obvious format, and I think the song came out okay, for the time restriction. The guitar is nice and bright. I used the bridge pickup for left and right rhythm and the neck for the “solo”. I used my Splawn for guitars and bass.


----------



## bubingaisgod

My Space 7 is by far the best guitar I've ever had. 
I got one retail, but it was beautiful in my opinion so I didn't mind not customizing. 
Definitely paid more too! I find it difficult justifying buying any other guitar of a similar type since this does it so well.


----------



## Avedas

Padalka announced some new custom headless hardware: https://www.instagram.com/p/CEyyv6tArAL

Looks super clean, although the headstock looks pretty long.


----------



## crackout

I like the fact that it intonates easily and that he fixed the slipping strings with a double wrap. However, the saddle height adjustment seems to be similar to Hipshot using two screws which I absolutely dislike.


----------



## Winspear

Very clean design!



crackout said:


> I like the fact that it intonates easily and that he fixed the slipping strings with a double wrap. However, the saddle height adjustment seems to be similar to Hipshot using two screws which I absolutely dislike.



What are some methods you prefer? I know I've seen some but they aren't coming to mind right now aside from TOMs and Strandberg


----------



## crackout

Winspear said:


> What are some methods you prefer? I know I've seen some but they aren't coming to mind right now aside from TOMs and Strandberg



One screw lifting the entire saddle.
Like on the Schaller Hannes.


----------



## spudmunkey

crackout said:


> One screw lifting the entire saddle.
> Like on the Schaller Hannes.



How easy is that to adjust when the guitar is strung-up? I've never used one.


----------



## BigViolin

Not bad with a ball end hex key.


----------



## diagrammatiks

spudmunkey said:


> How easy is that to adjust when the guitar is strung-up? I've never used one.



you have to detune. 

I absolutely hate that design. But folks like what they like. 

I might like it more if the threads on all those single screw designs were like 3 times as fine.


----------



## crackout

diagrammatiks said:


> you have to detune.


Detuning is not necessary. The thickest string I use on a Hannes is .56 and it works fine with a slight angle on the allen key.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Looks great but you are going to get a lot of ringing from that bridge with the extra string past the saddle. Not the easiest thing to mute if you are tracking.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Avedas said:


> Padalka announced some new custom headless hardware: https://www.instagram.com/p/CEyyv6tArAL
> 
> Looks super clean, although the headstock looks pretty long.


I like the longer headstock because then the volute will be in the right position (under the nut). I've had headless guitar where the volute was in the middle of the first fret which made this fret pretty much unusable. A problem I've seen several times on headless guitars, Simon seems to get it right (for my preferences at least).


----------



## dmlinger

Marv Attaxx said:


> I like the longer headstock because then the volute will be in the right position (under the nut). I've had headless guitar where the volute was in the middle of the first fret which made this fret pretty much unusable. A problem I've seen several times on headless guitars, Simon seems to get it right (for my preferences at least).



What builder designed a headless with a volute?


----------



## spudmunkey

Quite a few.


dmlinger said:


> What builder designed a headless with a volute?


Strandberg, Mayones, down to GOC and NK. Aristides does a little bit.

Steinberger, Kiesel and Klein are examples of those that don't.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Quite a few.
> 
> Strandberg, Mayones, down to GOC and NK. Aristides does a little bit.
> 
> Steinberger, Kiesel and Klein are examples of those that don't.



Those are not "volutes", they're just where the neck goes out of round. 

Not volutes:





To be a volute it either has to be at the intersection of a scarf joint or at least a raised structural section clear of a join. 

These are examples of a volute:


----------



## spudmunkey

Ahh, OK. I agree the Aristides wouldn't count as it looks like it doesn't get thicker...but seemingly all of the other I mentioned, the neck gets thicker. For example, Mayones:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

spudmunkey said:


> Ahh, OK. I agree the Aristides wouldn't count as it looks like it doesn't get thicker...but seemingly all of the other I mentioned, the neck gets thicker. For example, Mayones:



That's just poor/weird design choice, still not an actual volute, which is a particular structural element.

From what I can tell, it's done to provide a necessary mounting space for the given hardware, which is why those who use an end-piece system like Kiesel or Steinberger just terminate at the end of the neck.

The systems used by Aristides, Mayones, Strandberg, etc. need to be drilled and mounted on the face of the neck end/pseudo-headstock, so they leave more material to support the hardware.

See the difference with the Hipshot hardware Kiesel uses:




The hardware drills into the neck end parallel to the direction of the neck, not perpendicular and downward.


----------



## spudmunkey

Fair enough. To the point being made, though, it wouldn't matter if it's a "proper" volute or not, there's a point where the neck gets thicker up near the nut. The effect described is the same whether it's a true "volute" or not, but I'll concede that it's not the right word to use, and will try to avoid using it this way in the future!


----------



## dmlinger

All good spud! Wasn't trying to call you out in any way in my question about volutes, but I definitely see what you mean. Some of those designs would be uncomfortable if the taper started between the nut and the first fret. 

If I were to design a headless, I'd go the route of using a Hipshot bridge with the ABM headpiece. Single saddle bridges are stupid expensive, and the simplicity of the ABM headpiece(s) is nice.


----------



## dmlinger

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those are not "volutes", they're just where the neck goes out of round.
> 
> Not volutes:
> 
> View attachment 84906
> View attachment 84907
> 
> 
> To be a volute it either has to be at the intersection of a scarf joint or at least a raised structural section clear of a join.
> 
> These are examples of a volute:
> View attachment 84908
> 
> 
> View attachment 84909
> 
> 
> View attachment 84910



Dude...that Frank Bros volute...in a luthier sub...is perfection.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dmlinger said:


> All good spud! Wasn't trying to call you out in any way in my question about volutes, but I definitely see what you mean. Some of those designs would be uncomfortable if the taper started between the nut and the first fret.
> 
> If I were to design a headless, I'd go the route of using a Hipshot bridge with the ABM headpiece. Single saddle bridges are stupid expensive, and the simplicity of the ABM headpiece(s) is nice.



Yeah, that Mayones is ridiculous. 

I kinda like having "something" at the end off the necks. It always felt weird playing at the end of the neck on the Steinbergers I've owned. 

It's definitely a cleaner look though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

having that transition is a huge waste of time on a headless imo.


----------



## lurè

I prefer the kiesel/ steinberger minimalistic approach, but the Aristides one is a nice touch.

The Mayones looks hideous, it kinda defeats the purpose of having an headless.


----------



## danbox

Damn prices have gone up, $3200 + $100 for 7 string + $300 for multiscale. Not saying these aren’t worth the price, but definitely up a tier from the $2000 base


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

danbox said:


> Damn prices have gone up, $3200 + $100 for 7 string + $300 for multiscale. Not saying these aren’t worth the price, but definitely up a tier from the $2000 base


Ahhh I’d thought about one since they were so reasonable but that’s on par with other stuff now


----------



## spudmunkey

His new-ish headless and multiscale hardware looks super nice, to nobody's surprise.

















And I just thought this build (even if it doesn't have the new hardware) was post-worthy:


----------



## Avedas

That Doraemon guitar is a work of art. I don't even wanna imagine the price tag on it though lol


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> His new-ish headless and multiscale hardware looks super nice, to nobody's surprise.
> 
> View attachment 98764
> View attachment 98766
> 
> View attachment 98762
> 
> View attachment 98767
> 
> 
> View attachment 98763
> 
> View attachment 98765
> 
> View attachment 98768
> 
> 
> 
> And I just thought this build (even if it doesn't have the new hardware) was post-worthy:
> View attachment 98769
> 
> View attachment 98770
> 
> View attachment 98771


on what side is the ball end? headpiece like the ned steinberger design?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Oh fuck yeah bring back the Padalka thread please.


----------



## CanserDYI

God Padalka is the only like "Instagram Builder" that I'd actually give my cash to....


----------



## spudmunkey

I play music said:


> on what side is the ball end? headpiece like the ned steinberger design?



I believe so. In the photo of the headpieces in brass, I think you can see string ball ends up there.


----------



## spudmunkey

CanserDYI said:


> God Padalka is the only like "Instagram Builder" that I'd actually give my cash to....



Same. So many are try-hards with "extreme" shapes that just seem like they'd belong to BC Rich or early 2000s Schecter, or are relatively mundane designs with "high end" rare or highly figured woods. Padalka, though, seems like a completely other level. Even the control cavities are works of art, even above someone like Hufschmid, who seems like the next closest in that regard (at least that I can think of off the top of my head)

While Daemoness's hand-done artwork is 2nd to pretty much nobody, the guitars are still quite traditionally designed/shaped, and all off-the-shelf hardware.


----------



## I play music

spudmunkey said:


> I believe so. In the photo of the headpieces in brass, I think you can see string ball ends up there.


Well then that's the most interesting part IMO, or how the clamping on the bridge side works to be more exact
Also if his hardware design is good I wonder if he licenses or sells it to other guitar makers, most headless hardware still has room for improvement


----------



## Taylor

That new hardware looks very sleek!


----------



## spudmunkey

I play music said:


> Well then that's the most interesting part IMO, or how the clamping on the bridge side works to be more exact
> Also if his hardware design is good I wonder if he licenses or sells it to other guitar makers, most headless hardware still has room for improvement


In an IG post, he said the only way to get it is on his guitars. Although that was specifically about if they were to be sold separately. Didn't mention licensing them out.


----------



## jco5055

I wonder how the tremolo bridges work? Being Padalka I'm sure they are great, but still just curious, especially compared to Aristides' Hantug bridges.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I wonder how the tremolo bridges work? Being Padalka I'm sure they are great, but still just curious, especially compared to Aristides' Hantug bridges.



Same idea as Strandberg or T4M, perpendicular anchors with the saddles angled. 

What happens is the lower strings/longer scale will see more movement being further from the fulcrum, so will detune relatively faster. 

Can't beat physics. 

The Hantug (and earlier Conklin designs) sacrifice a little bit of lateral movement for a bit more even effect across the strings. 

Really, the best design would be the linear tremolo, but good luck getting a deal with Don Ramsay, Steve Vai and Ibanez have been trying for decades.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> Same idea as Strandberg or T4M, perpendicular anchors with the saddles angled.
> 
> What happens is the lower strings/longer scale will see more movement being further from the fulcrum, so will detune relatively faster.
> 
> Can't beat physics.
> 
> The Hantug (and earlier Conklin designs) sacrifice a little bit of lateral movement for a bit more even effect across the strings.
> 
> Really, the best design would be the linear tremolo, but good luck getting a deal with Don Ramsay, Steve Vai and Ibanez have been trying for decades.



really dumb question, but I currently don't have a guitar with a floyd/edge etc...how do those work in terms of detuning? More even like Hantug or more like T4m etc?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> really dumb question, but I currently don't have a guitar with a floyd/edge etc...how do those work in terms of detuning? More even like Hantug or more like T4m etc?



The bigger the string the more it detunes relative to bridge movement, but it's all relative. You dive the bar everything goes loose. Kahlers work the same way.

The only bridge that has sort of figured that out is the TransTrem from Steinberger, but no one has engineered one for more than six strings.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> The bigger the string the more it detunes relative to bridge movement, but it's all relative. You dive the bar everything goes loose. Kahlers work the same way.
> 
> The only bridge that has sort of figured that out is the TransTrem from Steinberger, but no one has engineered one for more than six strings.



I did see that Dave Ramsay actually let the patents expire last year, so let's see if anyone attempts to build one now haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I did see that Dave Ramsay actually let the patents expire last year, so let's see if anyone attempts to build one now haha



I'm hoping we see something, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## dmlinger

His builds are so inspiring. He's got his craft dialed in


----------



## spudmunkey

The moon is glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Glad to see this thread picking up some steam again. His wiring is still my total goal for all my electronic work - he's got such a refined approach.


----------



## LunatiqueRob

I'm seriously considering selling some of my axes to get a Padalka. Some of the most beautiful work I've ever seen. Almost don't want to play it and just hang it on the wall as an art piece. But I also want a Ronciswall and Skervesen too. And I also want another Aristides as well. It just never ends.


----------



## Thesius

LunatiqueRob said:


> I'm seriously considering selling some of my axes to get a Padalka. Some of the most beautiful work I've ever seen. Almost don't want to play it and just hang it on the wall as an art piece. But I also want a Ronciswall and Skervesen too. And I also want another Aristides as well. It just never ends.


Just gotta set aside cash every now and then man. Just put in my order for Padalka and another Aristides. Definitely worth working towards these guitars


----------



## electriceye

LunatiqueRob said:


> I'm seriously considering selling some of my axes to get a Padalka. Some of the most beautiful work I've ever seen. Almost don't want to play it and just hang it on the wall as an art piece. But I also want a Ronciswall and Skervesen too. And I also want another Aristides as well. It just never ends.



No guitar should ever be used as wall art. They're made to play!! Would you buy a Porsche and never drive it??


----------



## Giest

electriceye said:


> Would you buy a Porsche and never drive it??



Yes.


----------



## profwoot

This one just popped up on reverb.



Even my wife loves it. 

I mean, look at the control cavity!


----------



## CanserDYI

My god Simon is a madman. There is literally nothing about that that I don't find incredible.


----------



## jco5055

MaxOfMetal said:


> The bigger the string the more it detunes relative to bridge movement, but it's all relative. You dive the bar everything goes loose. Kahlers work the same way.
> 
> The only bridge that has sort of figured that out is the TransTrem from Steinberger, but no one has engineered one for more than six strings.



Not to hijack this thread, but how would the Transtrem and Ramsay differ, besides the obvious transposing feature? Was one better than the other at chords staying in tune etc?


----------



## Alberto7

This thread is dangerous, I shouldn't be here. These things are absolutely GORGEOUS. I considered a Padalka, but Oni's E-scale and cool Australian woods finally won me over, on top of the fact that I've been lusting for one for YEARS. I know I won't be at peace until I own both an Oni and a Padalka though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but how would the Transtrem and Ramsay differ, besides the obvious transposing feature? Was one better than the other at chords staying in tune etc?



The Steinberger is the only unit that could (if setup properly, and within a certain range) truly keep a chord in tune when used, that's what they mean by "transposing".


----------



## Lax

They look great !


----------



## pondman

I love this guys work. It's faultless.


----------



## RiksRiks

profwoot said:


> This one just popped up on reverb.
> View attachment 104149
> 
> 
> Even my wife loves it.
> 
> I mean, look at the control cavity!
> View attachment 104150



Just searched reverb and I can't find it anymore, maybe it sold?

I'm on the wait list, however with the current state of Russia's affairs I'm expecting delays and/or price fluctuations. 

Such beautiful instruments tho.


----------



## spudmunkey

RiksRiks said:


> I'm on the wait list, however with the current state of Russia's affairs I'm expecting delays and/or price fluctuations.



His last IG post from about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## profwoot

RiksRiks said:


> Just searched reverb and I can't find it anymore, maybe it sold?
> 
> I'm on the wait list, however with the current state of Russia's affairs I'm expecting delays and/or price fluctuations.
> 
> Such beautiful instruments tho.


Yeah it disappeared shortly after I posted about it so presumably someone snapped it up. Listing was ~5.5k.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

RiksRiks said:


> I'm on the wait list, however with the current state of Russia's affairs I'm expecting delays and/or price fluctuations.



Since he builds in batches with strict wait times I would assume he has everything ready in advance and would opt to be paid in dollars or euro now. Expect delays but you’re in good hands.


----------



## RiksRiks

Lorcan Ward said:


> Since he builds in batches with strict wait times I would assume he has everything ready in advance and would opt to be paid in dollars or euro now. Expect delays but you’re in good hands.


last time we exchanged emails he said he was starting 2 builds per month in the best case scenario, you're right. My concern is now on the supply chain if the sanctions continue... I trust Simon is well organized anyways


----------



## Ze_F

I have three builds from Simon. Three awesome guitars.

I'd advise contacting him directly about your order.


----------



## CanserDYI

Ze_F said:


> I have three builds from Simon. Three awesome guitars.
> 
> I'd advise contacting him directly about your order.


Post pics plz we need more in this thread


----------



## Ze_F

Alright, there you go









IMG-20220328-092300


Image IMG-20220328-092300 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220328-092306


Image IMG-20220328-092306 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-20220328-092315


Image IMG-20220328-092315 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## jahosy

There's a 2015 Padalka Rhoads for sale at Ishibashi Japan, if anyone's interested. 

Good price too. 






USED Guitar NO BRAND Royal Arrow MOD [03] - Ishibashi Music Corporation


Founded in 1938, Ishibashi Music Corporation is one of the busiest and most respected Musical Instrument retail chains in Japan. The company is highly regarded world wide as a reliable seller of top quality secondhand items too. We have over 17 stores around Japan including Tokyo, Yokohama...




www.ishibashi-music.jp


----------



## jco5055

jahosy said:


> There's a 2015 Padalka Rhoads for sale at Ishibashi Japan, if anyone's interested.
> 
> Good price too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USED Guitar NO BRAND Royal Arrow MOD [03] - Ishibashi Music Corporation
> 
> 
> Founded in 1938, Ishibashi Music Corporation is one of the busiest and most respected Musical Instrument retail chains in Japan. The company is highly regarded world wide as a reliable seller of top quality secondhand items too. We have over 17 stores around Japan including Tokyo, Yokohama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ishibashi-music.jp


I have no proof, but I feel like that guitar is not representative of his skill now...it's just so weird knowing that's a Padalka.


----------



## jahosy

jco5055 said:


> I have no proof, but I feel like that guitar is not representative of his skill now...it's just so weird knowing that's a Padalka.


oh definitely, and reflected in the price TBF. But you can tell that the attention to detail even in his earlier built.

Resembles more of a Daemoness though


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> I have no proof, but I feel like that guitar is not representative of his skill now...it's just so weird knowing that's a Padalka.



Not sure why. Looks really well done. If it didn't have the inlays I'd be all over it, and probably one of the nicer ones IMO. I mean, he could have had a CNC cut a ton of wavy lines all over it to be more in line with recent stuff, but I don't think that's much a reflection of his skill.


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> Not sure why. Looks really well done. If it didn't have the inlays I'd be all over it, and probably one of the nicer ones IMO. I mean, he could have had a CNC cut a ton of wavy lines all over it to be more in line with recent stuff, but I don't think that's much a reflection of his skill.


I think it's just because a lot of boutique guys like Padalka, Barlow, and the like will tell you themselves that they feel like they've improved a lot compared to where they were ~5+ years ago. I myself have even emailed Simon about past builds on Reverb asking his opinion, and he's been completely honest on what he thought of it/if I could judge if I'd like a new build from him based on one of these.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Ze_F said:


> Alright, there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20220328-092300
> 
> 
> Image IMG-20220328-092300 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20220328-092306
> 
> 
> Image IMG-20220328-092306 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20220328-092315
> 
> 
> Image IMG-20220328-092315 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



Those are all great, but that third one is just a huge standout.


----------



## Ze_F

Thank you, I love it.

There's a story with it too. Please bear with me.

May 2018 I think. I had just discovered Simon's guitars and had been salivating over the Neptune Black Sea. The third model. Was telling myself, there's a lucky guy who custom ordered this. Damn.

After a week or 2, on a Saturday morning (that's important), I decide to contact Simon for the first time, what the hell, can't hurt to ask.

I'm then checking where he' s from. Russia. Ok. If it's available, shipping, custom fees etc. I could afford it, but customs, they rip you a new one every time. And their ability with numbers is on par with 1st graders.

So, mail sent to the wind, so I thought.

I receive an answer in a few hours, saying he's abroad. Ok, another delay. On the upside, the guitar is available. I can't believe my luck.

But that's not the best.

I ask him where in europe he is.

A few hours later, Saturday afternoon, here comes the answer. And I can't believe my eyes. He is 20 minutes away from where I live. In Gruyères. (yup, like the cheese).

So, the day I sent the mail to this Luthier from Russia, for a guitar I thought i'd never get, I met the guy in person, and he gave me the guitar I thought i'd never get.


----------



## CanserDYI

Ze_F said:


> Thank you, I love it.
> 
> There's a story with it too. Please bear with me.
> 
> May 2018 I think. I had just discovered Simon's guitars and had been salivating over the Neptune Black Sea. The third model. Was telling myself, there's a lucky guy who custom ordered this. Damn.
> 
> After a week or 2, on a Saturday morning (that's important), I decide to contact Simon for the first time, what the hell, can't hurt to ask.
> 
> I'm then checking where he' s from. Russia. Ok. If it's available, shipping, custom fees etc. I could afford it, but customs, they rip you a new one every time. And their ability with numbers is on par with 1st graders.
> 
> So, mail sent to the wind, so I thought.
> 
> I receive an answer in a few hours, saying he's abroad. Ok, another delay. On the upside, the guitar is available. I can't believe my luck.
> 
> But that's not the best.
> 
> I ask him where in europe he is.
> 
> A few hours later, Saturday afternoon, here comes the answer. And I can't believe my eyes. He is 20 minutes away from where I live. In Gruyères. (yup, like the cheese).
> 
> So, the day I sent the mail to this Luthier from Russia, for a guitar I thought i'd never get, I met the guy in person, and he gave me the guitar I thought i'd never get.


Wow, what luck! Those are signs from the gods that you were destined to have that guitar and play it worldwide!


----------



## Ze_F

To be honest, even if I play it occasionally (fixed bridge, downtune, quite unusual to me, so me likey), it's hanging like a piece of art in my living room. Yeah, please don't send tomatoes my way.


----------



## spudmunkey

Something I've often wondered about the control cavities of Padalka guitars:

There are no wires connected to the case/cover of the pots....but this is something you see in seemingly every single other guitar, aside from maybe actives ones.

What gives?

I'll not that I know next to nothing about guitar wiring.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Something I've often wondered about the control cavities of Padalka guitars:
> 
> There are no wires connected to the case/cover of the pots....but this is something you see in seemingly every single other guitar, aside from maybe actives ones.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> I'll not that I know next to nothing about guitar wiring.
> 
> View attachment 106136


You can ground pots from the wipers/lugs or the case. He does it to the wipers for aesthetics (plus it's easier than doing it to the back of the pot).


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Man I wish i had the guitar budget for one of those. 

Maybe I should sell my mark v lol


----------



## ramses

Does anyone know anything else about that "Pluto run" ?


----------



## Ze_F

Afaik

Between 4K to 5K depending on specs (not a term of contract, just my opinion)
Simon is working on the run right now.
There was one available last week (he showed it to me, very nice FF 7 strings with an engraved maple neck, flamed blueish maple top)
Of course, I can always ask him


----------



## Rein229

Does anyone have a build with Simon he's currently working on?

I got an update on my Pluto build today and it's looking like it'll be done in a month or so. It's going to be interesting to see how shipping goes. I'm glad those last few he finished up made it to their owners hands without much fuss.

This is my second build from him, and glad it's nearing completion. If I had waited any longer it may not have happened for the foreseeable future. 

Here's a picture of my first build, his first Saturn bass. I picked up guitar during the pandemic and ended up changing my initial book order(second build) to a baritone.


----------



## spudmunkey

Apparently there's a few "in-stocks" available:


----------



## LunatiqueRob

Where are these listed on the website?


----------



## spudmunkey

LunatiqueRob said:


> Where are these listed on the website?


I don't think they are. 

From Instagram, on the post of the pink one:




From the purple one:


----------



## gunch

So he moved to Switzerland? That's pretty cool


----------



## spudmunkey

gunch said:


> So he moved to Switzerland? That's pretty cool


Was that mentioned in a comment, or something? His website still says Russia.


----------



## Rein229

gunch said:


> So he moved to Switzerland? That's pretty cool


He hasn't moved just yet, he had started the process months ago and will be moving very soon. He wants to finish and send out as many guitars as he can, so there's less to move. He gave me about 2 more weeks on my guitar before it ships, and I'm going to guess he wants to sell and ship these finished Plutos he has available.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Glad to see he's still building and getting out of Russia. Here's hoping for the best for him and his family and their new start over there, Padalka guitars seems like the only success story for newer custom luthier that I've seen around here.


----------



## EarlWellington

Imagine how much they will cost when he's working from Switzerland!


----------



## CanserDYI

EarlWellington said:


> Imagine how much they will cost when he's working from Switzerland!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I spent a week in Switzerland earlier this year. Incredible country that I’d love to live in but it is crazy expensive. Food prices are 3-4 times what I’d pay back home. There is a high cost of living but it is matched by higher wages. You need to make a lot to live there so prices would need to go up a lot.


----------



## Rein229

I got an update a few hours ago on my build. It should be completed and shipped next week. I thought I'd share a picture before it's finished and the gallery is put up. Words can't describe...


----------



## MFB

That fretboard is something else


----------



## Rein229

I got the finished gallery today, thought I'd share a couple more pictures before Simon puts them all up on his website. I'll have a NGD thread started once I've received it and had a little time on it.
It is seriously incredible, Simon really outdid himself with this one, especially with the fretboard inlay. It's a new technique he'd come up with but never tried. I'm glad I went with the design he came up with.


----------



## Andromalia

Not really a fan of the design but the color scheme is cool. It's pretty hard to make a red and black guitar that doesn't look like a failed american sports car.


----------



## Alberto7

That back side is *chefkiss*


----------



## Alberto7

The inlay is pretty cool also. From afar it looks like those Hubble photos of far away, colorful nebulae.


----------



## ramses

Rein229 said:


> I got the finished gallery today [ ... ]



That inlay is very interesting. Do you know how he made it?


----------



## Rein229

ramses said:


> That inlay is very interesting. Do you know how he made it?





Alberto7 said:


> The inlay is pretty cool also. From afar it looks like those Hubble photos of far away, colorful nebulae.


That's exactly what it is, a nebula. I wanted a space theme design and let Simon come up with the design based off my initial idea. His design looked way better than what I had imagined.

He didn't tell me exactly how he did it but did send me pictures of the process. It was enough for me to understand what was going on, but not enough that I could replicate it, even if I was good at epoxy. There's certain specific things he did that I just don't understand.

He started with a thick cut ebony board and cnced the shape of the fretboard deep enough so that run off epoxy wouldn't escape. Then cnc routed the nebula pattern into the board at various depths(like a three-dimensional negative image), and he filled it in by hand with various colored epoxy. After it was sanded down it looked like this:


----------



## narad

The thing I like about Simon's builds (of many things) is that he has a great eye for aesthetic and balance. If this was a Skervesen there'd be that inlay, but then the whole body of the guitar would also be some outrageous multi color burst thing and the whole guitars would be an eye sore. Here the body is a strong color but simple, so that the inlay is balanced but not competing with the body. You wouldn't think it's hard to do but then it just winds up being so rare that a builder treats the guitar design as one composition and not just a sum of many parts.


----------



## Jonathan20022

His work is honestly wild, I'd love to eventually get a build with him but if his prices increase I'll probably never go through with it. His work is worth the Carillion tier price range easily, It really goes beyond quality at that point, the guitars look like art and tie together really well.


----------



## Purelojik

narad said:


> The thing I like about Simon's builds (of many things) is that he has a great eye for aesthetic and balance. If this was a Skervesen there'd be that inlay, but then the whole body of the guitar would also be some outrageous multi color burst thing and the whole guitars would be an eye sore. Here the body is a strong color but simple, so that the inlay is balanced but not competing with the body. You wouldn't think it's hard to do but then it just winds up being so rare that a builder treats the guitar design as one composition and not just a sum of many parts.



If I remember correctly, I believe he said his wife is the designer. I met him at the last Winter NAMM before the lockdown, and he had made that guitar with the cool slate texture. his wife was present, and he'd mentioned that she designs the guitars and he makes them into the actual product. Pretty sweet team if you ask me and his builds have only gotten better and better in my eyes. Seems like a genuinely cool dude and haven't heard many issues regarding the quality of his instruments. Eventually, I'd like to own one, but I also have a long list of luthier builds I'd like to own as well lol.


----------



## Rein229

narad said:


> The thing I like about Simon's builds (of many things) is that he has a great eye for aesthetic and balance. If this was a Skervesen there'd be that inlay, but then the whole body of the guitar would also be some outrageous multi color burst thing and the whole guitars would be an eye sore. Here the body is a strong color but simple, so that the inlay is balanced but not competing with the body. You wouldn't think it's hard to do but then it just winds up being so rare that a builder treats the guitar design as one composition and not just a sum of many parts.


It has always amazed me that no matter what he's built it has good balance and has always looked good. Even if I didn't like the design/color/wood combination. I thought over the colors for about a month, and usually if there's something he doesn't like or thinks will work better he'll suggest it. This time he didn't make any suggestions and it pretty much came out just like I imagined it in my head, just better in every way.

I can't recommend Simon enough.

I got some neat information from him yesterday. My Pluto is his last commission custom made in Russia. However before he moves he is wanting to build a guitar for fun(for himself im guessing), and is going to try to video the build. He basically said not to expect it but he would try.


----------



## dmlinger

I figured he used a CNC and epoxy pour method. For me, the crazy thing to think about is how long it would take to model that nebula in CAD. I'm sure he imported images to trace and use as a reference, but holy hell that would be tedious.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Purelojik said:


> If I remember correctly, I believe he said his wife is the designer. I met him at the last Winter NAMM before the lockdown, and he had made that guitar with the cool slate texture. his wife was present, and he'd mentioned that she designs the guitars and he makes them into the actual product. Pretty sweet team if you ask me and his builds have only gotten better and better in my eyes. Seems like a genuinely cool dude and haven't heard many issues regarding the quality of his instruments. Eventually, I'd like to own one, but I also have a long list of luthier builds I'd like to own as well lol.


I for one welcome our new female guitar-designer overlords.

(Figures that women generally have much better taste and it shows in everything, including guitars. )


----------



## jco5055

So I saw Simon posting on Insta about moving across the globe, I messaged him and apparently he's moving to Canada.


----------



## CanserDYI

Switzerland wasn't good enough huh? Jeez.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

jco5055 said:


> So I saw Simon posting on Insta about moving across the globe, I messaged him and apparently he's moving to Canada.


----------



## Alberto7

jco5055 said:


> So I saw Simon posting on Insta about moving across the globe, I messaged him and apparently he's moving to Canada.


Don't tell me this. Having him local to me would be dangerous.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Alberto7 Woah there, friend. What makes you think he's gonna pick the east coast?

he's definitely going to pick the east coast


----------



## jco5055

He actually got back to me again, he’s moving to Saskatoon


----------



## Thesius

jco5055 said:


> He actually got back to me again, he’s moving to Saskatoon


Why would he do such a horrible thing to himself


----------



## spudmunkey

Saskatoon has a bit of a nordic vibe to it...


----------



## Alberto7

Montreal rent is "cheap" relatively speaking (to other large cities in Canada), but several people I know have ended up in Saskatoon for one reason or another. And they love it there too. Not sure why.

At least shipping will be cheap...!  

On another note, he mentioned that the Plutos available right now will be the last Plutos he makes for a long time, which saddens me because it's my favorite model of his and I absolutely cannot afford one at the moment. I was hoping in the not so far future I could order one, but alas.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Dingwall and Padalka as neighbours.

What a timeline to be living in


----------



## Andromalia

spudmunkey said:


> Saskatoon has a bit of a nordic vibe to it...
> 
> View attachment 115851


Well, if you remove the castle it looks like the north. The north in Russia with those horrible building blocks.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Canada, eh?


----------



## jwade

Imagine Simon going to work for Dingwall.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finally, a reason to visit Saskatoon Saskatchewan The Prairies!


----------



## ramses

Any recent news?

His last update is from mid-October, and no in-stock guitar has been sold since before that.

I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Alberto7

If he really move to Saskatoon (or Canada at least) I'd assume it's taking him time to do the move properly. Canada also isn't a particularly cheap place to live in, generally speaking, so might be taking him a while to find a proper place to do his work in. Again, just speculation.

That and winters in the Canadian prairies...


----------



## Andromalia

He likely has finished a few guitars but is waiting for the thaw to be able to get out of the shop.


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ramses

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 118732


Sad but hopeful news.

Happy for him, he managed to escape conscription.


----------



## Webmaestro

ramses said:


> Sad but hopeful news.
> 
> Happy for him, he managed to escape conscription.


I was SUPER worried about this as soon as all this crap went down.

I can't imagine what it must've been like for them, trying to quickly close shop, sell equipment, move across the world, etc.

Best I can tell (from following Simon's + his wife's Instagram feeds), it seems like she may have stayed in Russia?


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## ramses

Would anyone happen to know where the in-stocks are shipping from right now?

... by the way ... Happy New Year


----------



## jco5055

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 119057


looking at this, I almost wonder if he's transitioning into a Koll-esque builder with his new designs...maybe he realized the real $$$ is with the TGP crowd.


----------

